# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Dezembro 2015



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 03:19)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 07:37)

Vitor TT disse:


> Uma mínima de jeito de 7,7º C, que festa , o resto do dia o filme do costume, se bem que durante a manhã vislumbrou-se uma faixa nebulosa para os lados do mar, no entanto o dia foi bem mais frio,
> 
> umas imagens para entreter, de nuvens, hehehe, com a lua a nascer,
> 
> ...




Bom dia e bom Dia da Independência

Ontem o Novembro terminou efectivamente com uma entrada de nuvens de SSW, altas e até médias, como as belas fotos nocturnas do Vitor mostram.
O poente foi bonito, colorido e com nuvens cénicas. Hoje o nascente também vale a pena olhar, belos altocumulus já a avermelhar.

11,4ºC e 70% neste momento em Carcavelos sul.

*Ontem* os extremos foram *9,6ºC e 16,7ºC*, a mínima desceu bem e a máxima foi obrigada a acompanhá-la pois o tempo de insolação nesta época é escasso. As nuvens altas só apareceram mesmo ao fima da tarde, até aí mantinham-se muito longe no horizonte marítimo enquanto se aproximavam, bastante rápidas.
A humidade variou entre 72 e 61%, muito fraca amplitude de variação para um dia ensolarado.
Vento de Leste fraco a moderado.

E hoje continua o vento nas mesmas condições.

O céu está muito nublado 5/8, com nuvens altas e médias de todos os tipos. Deslocamento mantém-se de SSW para NNE.

E fica aqui a ilustração de *ontem 30 de Novembro*, um mês muito seco em grande parte do território.

Chegada das nuvens altas:

Poente e crepúsculo:


----------



## Geopower (1 Dez 2015 às 08:46)

bom dia. 11,4*C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 09:12)

Boas,

A actual capa nebulosa fez manter algum frio da madrugada.
Cascais segue nos* 12ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 09:15)

A temperatura já passou pela mínima cerca das 8h, 11,3ºC.

Sobe agora lentamente, 11,5ºC e também a humidade e a nebulosidade, 78% presentes, para um valor mínimo de 69% cerca das 5h.

Céu encoberto a 99%.






Há uma pequena linha de convergência que se formou no cavado do flanco sudoeste do anticiclone:





Temperaturas às 7h e às 8h:


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

O céu ao nascer do sol de hoje. Neblina difusa e, para além das nuvens médias e altas, também já há nuvens baixas neste momento, estratos e cumulus.
A Arrábida apresentava estratos colados aos cimos.
















Neste momento os estratocumulus abrem-se e deixam passar alguns raios de sol.

11,9ºC em subida lenta.
78% estáveis.
1031,0 hPa estáveis.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 10:11)

E vem lá precipitação no radar, dirige-se para NNE, para a região oeste, que aliás já aparecia na previsão do GFS ontem e o IPMA admite como possibilidade a ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos.






O céu aqui em Carcavelos está a ficar mais escuro, especialmente na direcção de sudoeste a WNW.

Não descarto a possibilidade de já estar a ocorrer chuvisco fraco por Cascais ou pela serra de Sintra.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 10:16)

StormRic disse:


> *Não descarto a possibilidade de já estar a ocorrer chuvisco fraco por Cascais* ou pela serra de Sintra.



Por enquanto, nada.


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2015 às 10:23)

Boas

Como isto já anda que já ficamos em pulgas a espera de uns pingos perdidos 

Bem mínima de 6,4ºC

Agora céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas, vento nulo e temperatura de 13,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 10:28)

Ainda vem longe mas o céu está mais uniformemente carregado de altostratus e estratocumulus, com abertas veladas a SE por onde o sol vai entrando fraco ocasionalmente.

A previsão do IPMA:


> *Continente*
> Previsão para 3ª feira, 1.dezembro.2015
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Por enquanto, nada.



Portanto o aspecto daqui é devido à neblina difusa. Realmente o radar ainda a mostra longe a SSW:








miguel disse:


> Como isto já anda que já ficamos em pulgas a espera de uns pingos perdidos



Podes dizê-lo, daqui a pouco já estamos a contar pingos e não milímetros


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2015 às 10:47)

Por aqui o 1º dia de Dezembro, acordou com sol, mas agora o céu está parcialmente nublado.
Sigo com 13.7ºC
mínima de 7.9ºC


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:16)

Criei um tópico para centralização de dados relativos a precipitação, para o qual peço a atenção dos membros que tenham estação meteorológica e em geral para todos:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...tacao-das-estacoes-dos-membros-do-forum.8525/

Agradeço desde já toda a colaboração que puderem dar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

Está mesmo a chegar a chuva ao litoral Lisboa/Cascais/Sintra:












Fazem-se apostas: eu não lhe dou mais do que 0,5 mm.

Edição: com o que acabei de observar, baixei as expectativas. 

Já agora fica aqui também a evolução desde o amanhecer (1 segundo de vídeo = 5 minutos reais)


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 11:42)

Nota-se o céu cinzento, não tarda deve chuviscar.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (1 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

No centro de Lisboa já tá com ar de chuva...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 12:03)

Chuvisca por Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 12:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuvisca por Cascais.



O eco já passou por aqui mas nem um pingo caíu. Parece que só a zona do verde mais claro terá chegado ao solo, o resto ficou-se pelo caminho:


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 12:36)

13,5ºC, já passou por uma máxima de *14,0ºC*.

Encoberto com camada de estratos e estratocumlus. Os ecos de radar já passaram, aqui é muito baixo para chegar cá algum pingo, ficou tudo a maior altitude.

Está realmente é bastante húmido, tem vindo a subir, 81% agora.


----------



## david 6 (1 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

em Lisboa céu encoberto também


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2015 às 13:02)

Aqui céu muito escuro agora mas nada de pingar... temperatura já amena de 16,2ºC sem vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

Por aqui também está o céu encoberto, com 16.6ºC
Vamos ver se virá alguma chuva, No WindGuru ve-se alguns aguaceiros para a próxima semana, a meteorologia é sempre uma surpresa.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

dia muito escuro em Lisboa...agora está tão húmido que parece mesmo que vai chover a qualquer momento! 14ºC em Benfica


----------



## miguel (1 Dez 2015 às 17:26)

A máxima foi de 18,2ºC

Agora sigo com céu encoberto como em todo o dia e temperatura de 16,3ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2015 às 17:54)

Pensava que ia acordar num dia de céu limpo 
Céu nublado o dia todo e bastante fresco, com o vento a ajudar.
Parece que ia chover a qualquer momento.

Pingou agora às 17h30. 
Mínima: *10ºC*
Máxima: *16,3ºC*


----------



## Pedro Mindz (1 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

Caíram umas pingas aqui mas nada demais.. O céu está tão negro mas não chove


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2015 às 18:24)

Aqui ainda cairam uns leves aguaceiros, que mal deram para borrifar o chão, deixou logo um grande cheiro a poeira no ar.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

Alguma chuva fraca pela Grande Lisboa há cerca de 30 min.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *11,1ºC* / *16,9ºC*
Temperatura actual: *15,7ºC*


Dia sem história, mais um.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Dia enfadonho, sem Sol, como já foi dito por outros membros da área.

Destaque para a temperatura actual, bastante elevada em relação aos dias anteriores, devido ao efeito da nebulosidade: 15,7ºC.

72% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.

Hoje: *12,0ºC* / *15,9ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Boa sauna por aqui, *16,0ºC *e nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2015 às 08:14)

Nevoeiro cerrado e 13.7 graus.


----------



## Geopower (2 Dez 2015 às 08:47)

bom dia! 13,6*C. Nevoeiro. Vento fraco.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Dez 2015 às 11:06)

Bom dia! 
O dia acordou com bastante nevoeiro alto, algo cerrado nas zonas mais altas. Gradualmente está a dissipar-se, mas muito lentamente.
Estão 13,7 graus e devido à nebulosidade baixa da madrugada a mínima não baixou dos 12,6 graus!


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

Boas!

Depois de uns dias em Inglaterra estou de volta. Aqui por Santo Estêvão temos sol nota-se um nevoeiro alto.


----------



## Rachie (2 Dez 2015 às 11:39)

Amanheceu com bastante nevoeiro (parecia até chuva na Ponte 25 de Abril e em Benfica) mas em Almada/Cacilhas deixou uma película sobre os carros, como pó mas mais espesso. Só saiu com o líquido do limpa-vidros.
Havia também no ar o cheiro da fábrica do papel. Em Pegões (onde cresci) esse cheiro é sinal de chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2015 às 11:48)

Nevoeiro pela manhã não deixou subir a temperatura até às 10h.
Vento fraco.
Mínima: *13,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2015 às 12:01)

O dia aqui acordou nublado, mas agora á pouco regressou o sol.
mínima de 13.7ºC
actual 17ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 12:17)

Boas

Mínima de 8,6ºC

Manha de nevoeiro cerrado, agora está a levantar aos poucos mas ainda não está sol... Temperatura atual 14,6ºC com 95%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

*Ontem dia 1*, a máxima ainda subiu aos *15,7ºC* pelas 15h. A humidade aumentou até aos 91%. Em Sintra, vila, o céu esteve muito nublado e chuviscou. A serra tinha nuvens a partir dos 400m, mas não era o habitual capacete pois tratava-se da camada nebulosa generalizada pela região.
Em Carcavelos ao fim da manhã a dinâmica das nuvens era esta, nuvens baixas de sul e médias de SSW:
O vento de sul descia a serra de Sintra do lado norte e era bem fresco. Ao fim da tarde o aumento de humidade molhava os pavimentos.

*Hoje* muito nevoeiro caíu durante a noite e só levantou cerca das 9 da manhã. Enquanto os estratos de nevoeiro corriam de NE, havia uma camada de nuvens médias/baixas (altocumulus/estratocumulus) que vinha de SE:

Mínima de 13,8ºC até se dissipar o nevoeiro. Humidade máxima de 96% (o nevoeiro era essencialmente costeiro).

A temperatura ainda não parou de subir lentamente, *16,7ºC* agora, com altocumulus e nevoeiro/nuvens baixas no horizonte marítimo. Continua muito húmido: 82%. Vento fraco de nordeste.

Já se esboça uma descida da pressão, 1028,7 hPa neste momento, a mais baixa desde que o anticiclone se reinstalou.


----------



## AMFC (2 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

Que tédio de tempo. Pior mesmo é segundo as  previsões de que nos dias próximos dia não haverá uma mudança.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 17:16)

O nevoeiro começa a atacar novamente. Os estratos aproximam-se da costa, há minutos:


















A máxima foi mesmo os *16,7ºC* pouco depois das 15h. Estão 15,8ºC agora, a humidade subiu para 84%, a pressão mantém-se estável oscilando à volta dos 1029 hPa.

Os estratos avançam de sul mas ainda se mantém acima da superfície.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2015 às 17:16)

Chegou agora ao fim mais um por do sol, hoje em tons alaranjados, fazendo contraste com as nuvens.
A tarde ainda aqueceu, que já se sentia calor, apanhando com o sol directo.
Máxima de 26.6ºC
actual 20ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2015 às 17:52)

Boas

A máxima ainda foi aos 19,6ºC depois de metade do dia com Nevoeiro... O vento ou melhor a falta dele, hoje não passou dos 0km/h 

Agora estão 15,7ºC e de novo condições perfeitas para voltar o nevoeiro pela madrugada e manha


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Máxima de 26.6ºC



  26,6ºC !! Isso está mesmo correcto?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2015 às 18:01)

StormRic disse:


> 26,6ºC !! Isso está mesmo correcto?



Não creio que esteja correcto,  aliás não é a primeira vez que vejo valores  inflacionados.  Basta verificar os dados das estações da zona e principalmente não esquecer que a localidade está num topo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não creio que esteja correcto,  aliás não é a primeira vez que vejo valores  inflacionados.  Basta verificar os dados das estações da zona e principalmente não esquecer que a localidade está num topo.



A máxima horária pela região é de 21,9º em Coruche. Não conto com a habitual "desregulada" RUEMA de Leiria que chegou aos 24,2ºC, claro . Santarém atingiu 20,2ºC. Mas realmente 26,6º prefigura um recorde de Dezembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2015 às 18:46)

StormRic disse:


> 26,6ºC !! Isso está mesmo correcto?


Pois também me pareceu um pouco elevada, mas foi o que o auriol tinha registado.
Apesar de ter sido uma tarde bem amena.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 18:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois também me pareceu um pouco elevada, mas foi o que o auriol tinha registado.
> Apesar de ter sido uma tarde bem amena.



Terá apanhado durante alguns momentos sol directo ou radiação de uma parede ensolarada?


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2015 às 19:01)

StormRic disse:


> Terá apanhado durante alguns momentos sol directo ou radiação de uma parede ensolarada?


Hoje nao apanhou sol directo, já aconteceu no inicio desta semana, em que a temperatura disparou até aos 35ºC.
Mas é provável que tenha apanhado a radiação da parede branca ensolarada, devido ao sol estar "mais baixo".
Amanha vou mudá-lo para outro local, para depois ver as diferenças.


----------



## StormRic (2 Dez 2015 às 20:12)

14,9ºC e 90%

O nevoeiro está quase a descer.

Aspecto das nuvens ao pôr-do-sol:


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

Boas!
Tive uma mínima bem alta, de 13,8°C e máxima ficou nos 17,4°C. O dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro de manhã e só...
Por agora estão 15,3°C e o céu já está bastante nublado por nuvens baixas. Algo me diz que vem aí mais nevoeiro


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Dez 2015 às 21:22)

Máxima: *19,8ºC*
Vento fraco a manter-se de SSE


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Início de noite com nevoeiro/névoa persistente, ainda a que altitudes mais altas, mas que ainda deu para algumas fotos atmosféricas. A sensação térmica era agradável, mesmo assim.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Boas noites,

T.actual: *14,7ºC*

Em principio, o céu deve limpar nas proximas horas.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

Boa noite

*14ºC*

Máxima: *19,4ºC*
Mínima: *8,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 00:52)

Desde o ultimo post, a temperatura estabilizou, entretanto o céu está a limpar bem, a temperatura já iniciou a descida, *14,0ºC*, deve cair aos *11ºC*, minima ridicula. lol
______

Entretanto, uma novidade, surgiu uma estação amadora em Cadafais, Alenquer.
A estação está instalada no fundo de vale encaixado,practicamente à cota da ribeira, perspectivam-se boas inversões.

O local da estação(quadrado), perspectiva da carta militar:







link:http://www.weatherlink.com/user/capoterra/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Dez 2015 às 02:55)

Há pouco fui até Bucelas e presenciei mais uma situação interessante, num fenómeno que até nem prometia muito, mas que se arriscou na mesma em ir tirar as dúvidas.

Em todo o percurso verificou-se nevoeiro denso, com visibilidades muitas vezes abaixo de 300 metros.


Temperatura em Moscavide e depois nos Olivais, onde estacionei, de 13,0 ºC, pelas 1:12h.







O termómetro deste carro é muito fiável. Na minha estação Davis VP2, devidamente calibrada (já levou alguns acertos ao longo do tempo devido aos anos que vão passando e desvios mínimos que se foram verificando, de algumas décimas) registavam-se 12,7 ºC. Muita concordância.






Temperatura em Bucelas, pouco mais de 20 km depois, às 1:38h, de 5,5 ºC.







Não surpreende, mas não deixa de ser respeitável.


----------



## Geopower (3 Dez 2015 às 08:47)

bom dia. 11,3*C em Telheiras. Vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 09:11)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Há pouco fui até Bucelas e presenciei mais uma situação interessante, num fenómeno que até nem prometia muito, mas que se arriscou na mesma em ir tirar as dúvidas.
> 
> Em todo o percurso verificou-se nevoeiro denso, com visibilidades muitas vezes abaixo de 300 metros.
> 
> ...




Não consegues instalar um datalogger na zona, para registar uma serie de minimas? Era porreiro se conseguisses.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 09:12)

Cascais segue nos *13,5ºC*, o sol vai brilhando bem.
Em Alcabideche, minima a descer ao previsto, *11,2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Dez 2015 às 09:22)

Bons dias.

Finalmente há uma manhã de nevoeiro por aqui! Parece que a minha teoria se mantém, quando há nevoeiro em Lisboa, não há em Loures,quando há em Loures, não há em Lisboa 











Fotos de telemóvel.

*Temperaturas mínimas:*
01/12: *7,5ºC*
02/12: *12,0ºC* (registada pelas 22h)
03/12: *8,7ºC*

Temperatura actual: 9,8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 12:17)

Boas

Hoje já não teve o nevoeiro de ontem por aqui! Apenas uma neblina...
Mínima de 5,9ºC junto ao solo e 9,9ºC no terraço 

Agora imenso sol com pequena neblina ao longe, tempo muito ameno 18,6ºC e já teve nos 19,2ºC

Hoje tem tudo para superar os 20,0ºC e será a primeira vez que registo tal valor aqui para Dezembro desde 2009, altura desde que tenho a estação instalada.


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

Já vai em 20,4ºC e vento nulo...está um dia de quase Verão  novo record na minha estação


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 13:43)

*22,0ºC  *


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 14:00)

Coimbra PÓLOII, 22,8°C aparente 25°C.
 Estive uns minutos ao sol de t-shirt e camisa e comecei a suar.


----------



## fhff (3 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

21,5C por Colares...


----------



## DaniFR (3 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *21,4ºC*, actual máxima, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco. 

Mínima de *10ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

fhff disse:


> 21,5C por Colares...



Impressionante, estou curioso para ver a minha máxima, ainda assim deve estar longe desse valor.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 15:32)

24,7°C de máxima nesta estação, perto da minha casa! Impressionante! http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICARNAXI4


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2015 às 15:36)

26,1°C neste momento, nesta estação de corroios! Alô?!? estamos em Dezembro pah!!
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALC3


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Boa tarde

Aproximam-se as máximas dos extremos para Dezembro! Já vai merecer uma nova análise, como a do episódio de Novembro.



jonas_87 disse:


> link:http://www.weatherlink.com/user/capoterra/index.php?view=summary&headers=1



Como bem referiste esta estação tem bom potencial para inversões, 3,9ºC de mínima, hoje (7:39).

Aqui em Carcavelos praia a mínima foi *11,1ºC* sem nevoeiros. Hoje os nevoeiros estariam mais altos e foram para Lisboa e interior da região, não chegaram portanto a descer aqui.

De resto alguma neblina todo o dia e céu quase limpo, entrando agora uma fina camada de nebulosidade alta associada ao sistema frontal em aproximação (e dissipação nestas latitudes).













A neblina forma neste momento uma camada rente à água em frente da península de Setúbal, do Cabo Espichel até à Caparica, não terá mais do que umas dezenas de metros de espessura.

Já se poderá assinalar a máxima de hoje, *18,7ºC* há cerca de meia hora atrás, começa a declinar agora com o sol a baixar e a ser filtrado pelos cirrus e cirrostratus.

Vento praticamente nulo, as bandeiras estão caídas quase sem se mexerem.

De madrugada, quando o nevoeiro parecia que ainda ia descer, a humidade subiu aos *92%*; desceu até há pouco aos *65%*.

Este vídeo de ontem ao fim da manhã mostra a corrente em altitude, de WSW que trará hoje a entrada da frente dissipada:

E a nebulosidade de ontem ao poente em animação mostra o fluxo de SSE nas camadas baixas:


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

Neste momento o céu está assim:


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 17:02)

Dois sundogs agora:


----------



## dahon (3 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

A máxima chegou mesmo aos 23°C.


----------



## Candy (3 Dez 2015 às 17:13)

StormRic disse:


> Dois sundogs agora:


O que, por cá, os antigos, chamavam Olho de Boi.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

O poente em, quase, directo. O sol foi oculto pela nebulosidade da frente a aproximar-se:






E a neblina já está menos espessa no Cabo Espichel. Chegam as primeiras nuvens médias:


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

E os raios crepusculares nesta altura.


----------



## StormRic (3 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Para terminar o directo do poente, um efeito que só deve ser visível aqui da costa. Mostra que a frente está dissipada nos níveis baixos, permitindo ao sol iluminar a superfície inferior dos altostratus:


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2015 às 18:34)

Boas

Máxima mais elevada para Dezembro dos últimos 7 anos e aposto que é bem mais do que isto...

Máxima de *22,3ºC*
Mínima de 5.9ºC

Rajada máxima 0km/h a 48h que não tenho nem uma brisa

Acumulou 0,2mm de madrugada devido a humidade elevada.

Agora sigo com 15,1ºC, 75%Hr , 1029,2hpa


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Dez 2015 às 19:30)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, apesar de nao ter sido tão quente como o dia de ontem.
máxima de 22.2ºC
T.actual 16ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 20:55)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *11,2ºC* / *18,5ºC*
Agora: *12,2ºC
_____*

Sábado regressam as minimas abaixo dos* 10ºC* por aqui, as inversões vão se intensificar bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:20)

*11,4ºC*, minima practicamente a ser batida por aqui.
Bastante revelador que estamos com acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, mesmo em areas de topo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Máxima: *22,1ºC *(Dia perto da máxima absoluta de Dezembro)
Mínima: *11,3ºC*
Vento nulo à noite e fraco durante o dia


----------



## bpereira (3 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Se continuar assim no fim de semana é ver pessoal na praia a trabalhar para o bronze!!


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 05:02)

Temperatura estável nos 12,3ºC com pequenas oscilações de +-0,1ºC desde a 1h.

HR 80%

Pressão estável nos 1031,7 hPa.

A frente não conseguiu sequer avançar e a corrente de Leste empurrou-a para oeste enquanto no extremo noroeste da península, incluindo o litoral norte do território, permanece alguma precipitação fraca. 0,7 mm em Viana do Castelo, por exemplo, na última hora, o que não deixa de ser notável para uma pressão atmosférica superior a 1032 hPa.
Há ecos de radar sobre o litoral da região oeste mas devem ser _virga_.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Dez 2015 às 07:23)

Sigo com 13,3 ºC.
É impressionante ter uma temperatura destas a esta hora em pleno Dezembro e com céu limpo.
A mínima fixou-se nos 13,1 ºC, Tal como tem acontecido nos últimos 5/6 dias.
O mesmo vem acontecendo com a máxima, que anda sempre na casa dos 19/20 ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Dez 2015 às 08:58)

bom dia. 13,8*C. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês o céu está agora muito nublado, vento fraco e a Auriol marca 14,5º. Parece mais que vamos a caminho da Páscoa do que do Natal


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2015 às 11:47)

Boas

Mínima de 9,8ºC junto ao solo e 11,2ºC no terraço

Finalmente registo vento 2km/h em 3 dias 

Agora mais uma vez a caminho da casa dos 20ºC, sigo com 17,5ºC, 76%Hr, 1032,4hpa e vento nulo

PS: vou com 10 dias seguidos com máximas entre os 18ºC e os 22ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2015 às 12:52)

Já vou com 19,4ºC e nem tá sol descoberto como ontem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

Mínima de *11,8ºC* e máxima a subir a pique. 
Céu muito nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Dez 2015 às 13:34)

Por aqui o sol está a começar a descobrir, depois de uma manha de céu nublado.
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual 19.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2015 às 15:58)

Céu continua assim






Folhas dos choupos a invadir o jardim





Máxima: *20,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

A temepratura mínima ficou mesmo ao nível que manteve toda a noite, *12,2ºC*.

Muitas nuvens altas espalhadas pela frente que retrocedeu convertendo-se em frente quente, ficando o território do lado quente, claro:





O nascente foi bonito devido às nuvens altas bem coloridas.

Continua o céu muito nublado por cirrus, cirrostratus, às vezes alguns cirrocumulus. Os cirrus por vezes apresentam configurações de restos de bigornas e alguma virga.

Humidade máxima de *83%* pouco antes do nascer do sol, foi mínima há horas atrás com *70%*.

A temperatura máxima já ocorreu, pouco antes das 15h, *18,1ºC*.

17,7ºC agora, com o sol algo velado pelos cirrus mas brilhante.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 16:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Céu continua assim



 boas fotos, apanhaste um _sun dog_. As folhas é que não há meio de caírem todas.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 16:51)

O céu está assim, há dois minutos:






Edição: imagem substituída por outra 3 minutos mais tarde.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 17:05)

Um poente com nuvens fantásticas, agora mesmo:


----------



## david 6 (4 Dez 2015 às 17:13)

já na Fajarda (fim de semana prolongado) 

minima da semana foi *0.7ºC*
maxima da semana foi *21ºC *...

actual *17.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Dez 2015 às 17:15)

Incrível hoje foi batido outro record de máxima para Dezembro...

Máxima de *22,7ºC *quase máxima histórica

Agora sigo com 18,1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Boas! 
Extremos do dia:
Temperatura atual: 17,4°C
Máxima: 17,8°C
Mínima: 13,4°C
Dia bastante ameno...
O céu esteve sempre muito nublado pelas nuvens da frente dissipada. 








O pôr do sol deve estar a ser magnífico


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

Há pouco:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 17:34)

StormRic disse:


> Há pouco:


Magnífico!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

Boas

Máxima elevada...*18,9ºC.*
Minima: *10,8ºC*

Perspectiva-se uma madrugada fresca, e bem fria nos vales.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Dez 2015 às 19:18)

Mais um dia a andar de t-shirt na rua!
Máxima de *20,3 *ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 17,5 ºC!


----------



## Geiras (4 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

Esta manhã em Sintra


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

Geiras disse:


> Esta manhã em Sintra



Bela foto, vi isso esta manhã da janela a NE, eram 7:50, não me apeteceu tirar foto. 
___________

15,0ºC devido às nuvens, assim que limpar a temperatura vai descer bastante.


----------



## StormRic (4 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Geiras disse:


> Esta manhã em Sintra



 espectáculo! Parece uma cascata (que na verdade até é).

Situação a ficar estranha quanto a temperaturas. A forte corrente de sudoeste que está a cavar cada vez mais as depressões a sul da Islândia e a espalmar o anticiclone não é alheia a isto.






A temperatura aqui ia a descer, quase a contragosto, e agora parou e começou a subir lentamente. Já tinha chegado aos 14,4ºC e neste momento está 14,6ºC; a humidade relativa subia e agora desce.
Tenho dúvidas que vá sair daqui uma madrugada mais fria do que a passada.

A pressão mais alta hoje foi 1034,1 hPa. Agora oscila à volta dos 1033 hPa.

Estamos em área mais tropical:


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

O céu a limpar, iniciou-se a descida, a cair rapido, *13,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Supostamente hoje deveria fazer mais frio...
Já não via uma temperatura tão alta à noite desde Setembro! Estão 15,9°C...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

*12,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 00:26)

11,9 graus.


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

E mais uma semana a terminar com um tempo fantástico / horrível , logicamente dependendo do nosso ponto de vista claro, tirando uns nevoeirozitos pela manhã, mas que nem se fez sentir aquele frio desagradável, as mínimas oscilaram entre uns 9 º e 14º C, pois, durante o dia ameno a quase levemente quente e na quinta-feira de manhã estive de volta de numa das minhas carroças e ainda suei um pouco sem estar a fazer qualquer esforço, mesmo em Benfica o cenário semelhante a sair +- pelas 20:00 h sem sentir frio intenso,
agora estou na margem sul do Tejo, aparentemente esteve mais fresco, pois a casa tem sensivelmente 2º a 3º C mais baixo do que em casa Odivelas,

agora já está 8,6º C e mais de 90% Hr,

mais loguinho espero ir até a Fonte da Telha para uma pequena caminhada.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 07:12)

*12,0ºC* e *83%*

Temperatura algumas décimas inferior a ontem, humidade idêntica.

Pressão estável à volta de 1031 hPa.

Vento nulo. Neblina espessa no horizonte. Céu quase limpo, apenas uns últimos cirrus do lado nascente.






Foi atingido o raro gradiente de pressão de *100 hPa* entre o núcleo depressionário a sul da Islândia e o anticiclone a norte de Itália.

Às 6:00 ainda não se registavam temperaturas negativas na rede IPMA:





Alcobaça, Tomar e Coruche com os valores mais baixos no Litoral Centro:





Mas Seiça a bater todas, claro, por volta das 6h nos 1,8ºC e agora em *1,4ºC*.

Edição: *1,3ºC em Seiça e 11,8ºC aqui.*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 07:56)

Boas,

Minima: *9,6ºC*
No vale do Cabreiro a minima terá caido aos *4ºC*
Actual: *10,4ºC

*
Hoje a maxima deve subir, uma vez mais, aos *18ºC* /*19ºC
______

Seiça, Ourem* já deve ir com um numero considerável de dias com formação de geada, ver se consulto os dados e deixo aqui uma estimativa.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 11:19)

Boas

Mínima de 7,8ºC perto do solo e 9,2ºC no terraço

Agora sigo com muito sol e temperatura de 16,4ºC é outro dia acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Dez 2015 às 11:31)

Mínima de 6,5 ºC pelo Montijo/Base Aérea.

De momento com céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 13,3 ºC e 83 % de RH.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2015 às 11:57)

minima de hoje foi de *4.4ºC*
actual de *16.0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2015 às 12:07)

O dia de hoje aqui, acordou logo com sol.
mínima de 8.7ºC
actual 20.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 12:44)

O calor a apertar sigo com 19,2ºC e vento nulo tal como nos últimos 7 dias nunca vi nada assim, em 7 dias não tive mais de 2km/h


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 13:26)

20,1ºC


----------



## Geopower (5 Dez 2015 às 13:58)

Céu limpo por Telheiras. Vento fraco. 17.5ºC. Parece um dia de inicio de Primavera.
Minima: 12.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Estão 21,0ºC  vento a 0km/h! siga este verão quase no Inverno


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2015 às 14:49)

Mínima: *11,9ºC*
Máxima: *21,7ºC*

Vento fraco


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 15:26)

Boa tarde

Com a limpeza do céu, aumentou a amplitude térmica diurna, e isto apesar da neblina matinal espessa. Prevalece, no entanto, a subida da média.

Mínima de *11,7ºC* (desceu só 0,5ºC em relação a ontem) e máxima a ultrapassar os dias anteriores, já vai em *18,5ºC*. Pouco mais deve subir.

Vento de leste fraco, mar como um lago, apenas uma ondulação com boa formação.

Pressão em descida muito lenta, 1029,0 hPa nesta altura.

O anticiclone transfere a sua área de pressão mais elevada para a Europa de leste. Cava-se um vale nos Açores. A massa de ar tropical que nos afecta formou até novas ondulações na frente próxima do noroeste da península.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Sigo com *20,6* ºC.
Esta manhã fui correr para o Monsanto de calções, como se de uma manhã de Maio se tratasse!
Não me lembro de ver um inicio de Dezembro assim ...


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sigo com *20,6* ºC.
> Esta manhã fui correr para o Monsanto de calções, como se de uma manhã de Maio se tratasse!
> Não me lembro de ver um inicio de Dezembro assim ...



Aqui continua a aquecer, *18,6º C *e é dos locais mais frescos pela região nesta altura.

Os dois nascer-do-sol, de ontem e hoje, com a Lua e Vénus ( e ainda se vislumbra Júpiter à direita da Lua no de hoje):


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 16:01)

Formação de halo solar ontem ao início da tarde:



Seguido de várias reactivações e _sun dogs_ até ao poente espectacular:


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 16:47)

A máxima aqui já passou, *18,7ºC* às 16h.

Às 15h o mapa do território mostra que uma boa metade terá atingido máximas superiores a 20ºC novamente.





Comparando com as temperaturas às 7h:





Mirandela e Moncorvo terão estado sob nevoeiro o dia todo.

Enquanto que a Fóia, em Monchique, teve uma amplitude térmica diurna... negativa.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

A máxima fixou-se em *20,7 *ºC por volta das 16h!
Neste momento sigo com 19,0ºC


> Enquanto que a Fóia, em Monchique, teve uma amplitude térmica diurna... negativa.


.

A amplitude térmica, sendo a diferença entre a temperatura máxima e a temperatura mínima, creio que nunca possa ser negativa. No máximo poderá ser nula! 
Mas é um facto curioso no que diz respeito às horas e respetivas temperaturas atingidas!


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

O poente sem nuvens, agora mesmo:






Temperatura em queda: 17,2ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

Haverá raio verde?


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

Não houve raio verde...

Neblina demasiado espessa no horizonte:







*16,9ºC

71%*

A humidade relativa mais elevada hoje foi 87% a meio da manhã; mais baixa 65% pelas 16h.



Sunnyrainy disse:


> A amplitude térmica, sendo a diferença entre a temperatura máxima e a temperatura mínima, creio que nunca possa ser negativa. No máximo poderá ser nula!
> Mas é um facto curioso no que diz respeito às horas e respetivas temperaturas atingidas!



Claro, aí é que está a piada!


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

Boas

A máxima foi de *21,0ºC*

Agora estão 15,3ºC, 75%Hr e vento nulo alias hoje nem passou dos 0km/h tal como nos últimos dias.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 18:36)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos:* 9,6ºC* /* 17,9ºC*

Agora, céu estrelado, vento nulo e *12.2ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 19:35)

Temperatura a descer depressa, *14,7ºC*, e humidade a subir bem *80%*.

Mar bastante ruidoso pela ondulação de fundo que aqui chega de SSW.

Vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 19:51)

StormRic disse:


> Temperatura a descer depressa, *14,7ºC*



Verdade, ja vou nos 11,5 graus.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Dez 2015 às 19:59)

Por aqui sigo com *15,6* ºC!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Dez 2015 às 20:37)

Sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (5 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, ja vou nos 11,5 graus.



Levas vantagem, aqui não consigo essa "pedalada", mas já vai nos *13,8ºC*, bastante menos do que ontem à mesma hora apesar de a máxima de hoje ter sido mais alta.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

*10,7ºC*

Da maneira como isto está a arrefecer, a minima podia ser batida, o que é algo inesperado, isto tendo em conta a previsão do ECM.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

*7.4ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Descida rápida até aos *11,8ºC* às 22h45 a igualar a mínima do dia, mas o vento de NE chegou e já sobe, vai nos *12,4ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Ora bem, para combater a pasmaceira de tempo, para quem gosta de acção metereológica, mas para quem gosta de praia por exemplo tem sorte, hoje de manhã dei um saltinho a Fonte da Telha e claro ainda, já em Dezembro, deu para molhar os pés na boa sem sentir dores devido ao "gelo", no verão por vezes sinto a agua bem mais fria, algum vento e temperatura bem amena ainda deu para andar de calção pela praia, isto pelas 11:30 - 12:30h,
mas a mínima atingida no local onde fiquei foi de 5,4º C isto é que é frio a própria casa regista 2º a 3º a menos que aqui em casa Odivelas, alias tenho 17,2º C no quarto,

a tarde fui novamente a Fonte da Telha apenas para tirar uma fotos com a compacta, também para colorir o post, 

a situação mais marcante para além do algum calor era a neblina junto a costa, no carro tinha 18º - 19º C,










complementei o giro com uma passagem pela marginal, a temperatura chegou aos 20º C e alguma neblina,

Carcavelos, parecia Maio,






próxima paragem, Boca do Inferno, onde assisti ao pôr do sol e muita mais gente, já existe umas deste pôr do sol, apenas vou colocar esta, pois as outra iriam "envergonhar" as do StormRic , máquina barata e zoom digital = qualidade de m****** pois, pena não ter levado a DSLR, mas pronto,










cabo Raso, 
as imagens tortas não se devem ao "fotógrafo" estar a ver mal , mas tive de arranjar como tripé as rochas, muros, pilares, etc, tenho de comprar um mini tripé para usar nesta máquina,

a temperatura já a cair e bem, nesta zona já nos 14º C, e a neblina uma constante,









e por fim, o Guincho, o limite técnico desta máquina em termos de luz - exposição, estava pouco vento ( espero que se mantenha amanhã ) e 13º C,






o resto da volta a passar pelos locais habituais, Pirolita, Roca, P Grande e Aguda, a temperatura nestes locais e na margem norte da serra de Sintra a acusar os 11º - 12º C, a caminho de casa ainda chegou aos 10º na zona de Várzea de Sintra - Lourel, a aproximar de Caneças - Odivelas já nos 13º C,

actualmente tenho 10,8º C e 84% Hr, valores a descer e subir respectivamente algo rápidos de a uma hora para cá, vamos onde a temperatura chega aqui.


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2015 às 01:34)

*5.3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2015 às 08:43)

Boas,

Minima: *8,9ºC*
Actual: *10,8ºC*

Muita nevoa no ar, principalmente na serra, nem a vejo, sequer.


----------



## Geopower (6 Dez 2015 às 09:48)

bom dia! Nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade inferior a 200 metros. 11.7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Dez 2015 às 10:38)

Lisboa acordou envolta em nevoeiro, sensação térmica bastante fria, a pesar dos 10ºC aparenta menos... parece o primeiro dia de Inverno, se não levantar entretanto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2015 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

Manhã com algum nevoeiro por aqui, mínima de *7,2ºC* e temperatura actual de 12,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2015 às 11:45)

Boas

Muito nevoeiro por aqui não se via a mais de 50/100m 

Agora está a querer levantar o sol já espreita mas ainda está bastante nevoeiro principalmente ao longe.

Mínima de 8,5ºC

A humidade foi muita até a estrada estava molhada a pouco, acumulou 0,2mm

Agora estão 13,1ºC, 97%Hr, 1028,1hpa e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2015 às 12:08)

deixou de apanhar a temperatura durante a noite, portanto não sei dizer a minima, Coruche a mais baixa foi às 3h com 3.5ºC portanto aposto por volta dos 4ºC
por agora já apanha de novo e vou com *10.7ºC *e nevoeiro cerrado

vale do Tejo e do Sorraia ainda com bastante nevoeiro a esta hora:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2015 às 12:31)

Por aqui o nevoeiro não mexe, visibilidade de ~300m, 12,6ºC.






Fotografia de telemóvel.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Dez 2015 às 12:33)

Por aqui é um dia totalmente diferente dos anteriores!
Sigo com *13,5ºC *e alguma neblina, mas que se tende a dissipar.
A mínima foi de 8,7 ºC
Finalmente um dia de Outono!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 12:44)

Por aqui o dia, acordou com algum nevoeiro, e muita humidade causada pelo orvalho, que em alguns sítios mais sombrios, persiste durante todo o dia.
Agora está sol, acompanhado por algumas nuvens.
mínima de 10.6ºC
actual 17ºC


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2015 às 12:58)

sol vai tentando espreitar neste momento, sinal que o nevoeiro está a levantar, temperatura começou a subir mas lentamente ainda *11.5ºC 97% humidade*


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2015 às 13:11)

O nevoeiro já levantou o sol brilha ainda que não com muita força... temperatura a subir rapidamente, estão agora 15,6ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

Aqui já está uma tarde de sol.
A temperatura está agora em *14,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2015 às 14:27)

Boa tarde,

T.actual: *15,3ºC
*
Extremos térmicos do dia: *8,9ºC** / **16,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2015 às 14:41)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado um sol fraco e temperatura amenas de 18,1ºC sem vento nenhum mais uma vez...hj ainda não passou os 0km/h, desde o dia 1 so um dia passou os 0 e foi apenas 2km/h...nunca vi nada assim, ainda me surpreende mais que as temperaturas historicamente altas


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Dez 2015 às 15:18)

Mínima:* 9,8ºC*
Máxima: *17,5ºC*
Vento continua fraco


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Passei agora pela Ponte 25 de Abril em direcção sul... Sol em Lisboa e nevoeiro, mais ou menos denso, a partir do meio do tabuleiro da ponte em direcção sul.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

Muito húmido. Entre *96%*, das 8h30 às 10h, e os *85%* presentes. *Nevoeiro* que só levantou pelas 11 horas.

Mínima de *10,6ºC *pouco depois das 5h e máxima corrente oscilante nos *14,2ºC*.

Vento de Leste que na altura em que o nevoeiro foi varrido chegou a ser moderado.

Boa ondulação de fundo!

O céu está assim neste momento: invasão de cirrus depois dos estratos de nevoeiro se terem aberto em estratocumulus, mantendo-se neblina muito espessa que funde o oceano com o céu; tudo da península de Setúbal continua oculto.












Outro facto notável: a descida da pressão atmosférica, rápida desde as 11h, de 1029,0 hPa já desceu aos *1025,6 hPa* presentes.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Dez 2015 às 15:43)

Por aqui o Sol só apareceu há 15 minutos.

O cenário era este... Fiz uns pequenos ajustes para tentar retratar o que se via.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O cenário era este.



Espectáculo! 

Preparem-se para um poente fantástico:






alguém mais vê aquela "criatura"?

Temperatura a descer bem: *13,6ºC*
86%


----------



## Rachie (6 Dez 2015 às 16:30)

Aqui por Cacilhas nevoeiro cada vez mais denso. É hoje que chega o D. Sebastião! 

Cacilhas - 4:26









Cacilhas - 15:43


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 16:57)

O céu está tão atafulhado de cirrus e há tanta neblina espessa, tem vindo a aumentar, além do nevoeiro que começa a chegar à costa, que as expectativas do poente já se foram. 

*13ºC e 89%.*


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2015 às 17:08)

maxima foi de *15.5ºC*
actual de *14ºC *91% humidade


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 17:14)

*12,8ºC e 90%*

O sol já desapareceu nas nuvens. Muito escuro, também há altostratus e altocumulus a barrar o horizonte, alguns cirrus irradiam por cima, nada mais.


----------



## JoCa (6 Dez 2015 às 17:30)

Nevoeiro bastante e durante o dia todo! Máxima não passou dos 12ºC. Neste momento 11,1ºC. O inverno a chegar!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2015 às 17:32)

*13,7ºC* estaveis.
Vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

JoCa disse:


> Nevoeiro bastante e durante o dia todo! Máxima não passou dos 12ºC. Neste momento 11,1ºC. O inverno a chegar!



É localizável o nevoeiro no estuário do Tejo e à volta pela forma como notavelmente afecta as temperaturas, neste caso já ao fim da tarde:







Aqui em Carcavelos praia, 12,7ºC e 91%.


----------



## miguel (6 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

Boas

A máxima foi de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 16,1ºC e céu muito nublado o vento continua nulo


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> *13,7ºC* estaveis.
> Vento nulo.



A proximidade aqui do estuário do Tejo e o nevoeiro à vista na barra a inverterem a relação de temperaturas: mais baixa aqui do que aí.

*12,6ºC* e 92%.


----------



## Tufao André (6 Dez 2015 às 17:53)

Não esperava um dia como este hoje! 
Nevoeiro muito cerrado durante toda a manhã, levantando a partir da hora de almoço embora a neblina nos níveis baixos se mantenha. Humidade muito elevada ainda nos 87%, reflectindo-se na temperatura que não passou dos 14 graus! A mínima foi baixa, apenas 8 graus. 
Actualmente estão 12,3 graus e parece-me que será mais uma noite de forte nevoeiro sobretudo nos vales dos rios


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Dez 2015 às 18:01)

Boas!

Aqui por Carcavelos está fresco... parece-me que está a entrar nevoeiro vindo do mar.


----------



## Rachie (6 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

Ginjal - Almada

https://flic.kr/p/BSbu7s

Já não se vê Lisboa. Nem sequer a ponte a pouca distância da mesma.


----------



## Rachie (6 Dez 2015 às 18:42)

A zona do olho de boi é que tem o nevoeiro mais intenso. De volta a Cacilhas já se vê Lisboa com mais nitidez do que há bocado. É como se o nevoeiro estivesse a descer o Tejo em direcção ao mar


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2015 às 18:45)

Esta manhã no *Cabo Raso*
A ondulação estava espectacular, o vento fraco assim o ajudou.





_________


*14,1ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2015 às 21:25)

Por aqui já observa a formação de algum nevoeiro.
Sigo com 14.4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Boas!
Por aqui o dia resumiu-se no nevoeiro de manhã e na temperatura baixa.
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: 15,2°C 
Mínima: 11,9°C
Atualmente estão 14,9°C e a temperatura tem vindo a aumentar devido à bolsa de ar quente que está por cima do continente. A temperatura não deve baixar muito hoje...


----------



## david 6 (6 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

eu aqui já tive *9.6ºC *a temperatura está a subir agora vou com *11.6ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Wow acho que vou passar a suposta máxima de hoje, ainda por cima à noite!!! Já sigo com 15°C e continua a subir!!


----------



## Vitor TT (7 Dez 2015 às 00:02)

E hoje deveria ser dia de volta de bike, mas esta também está com o pdi pois tenho de trocar a corrente antes que algo pior me aconteça, sendo assim fui até a Expo para uma caminhada onde já quase um ano que não a fazia neste local, 
dia caracterizado por algum nevoeiro, vento nulo, e temperatura nem por isso estava baixa, o sol ainda espreitou ao inicio da tarde, a mínima acabou por chegar aos 8,1º C,
na zona da Expo estava um leve nevoeiro, uma temperatura que no carro estava nos 12º - 13º C e vento nulo, mais perto das 19:00h o nevoeiro ou talvez a neblina quase desapareceu,
deixo algumas imagens da volta ( quero ver se o Pai Natal me oferece um télélé com uma câmara melhorzinha  ),
















actualmente está 12,2º C e mais de 90% Hr.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

StormRic disse:


> É localizável o nevoeiro no estuário do Tejo e à volta pela forma como notavelmente afecta as temperaturas, neste caso já ao fim da tarde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imagem de satélite





EOSDIS Worldview


----------



## Candy (7 Dez 2015 às 07:11)

Tem estado a chover bem por cá!!!  
Agora abrandou...


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2015 às 09:06)

Por aqui o dia acordou com céu nublado, e o chão molhado, causado por alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

Boas,

Tem chuviscado fraco, mas ainda não acumulou nada.
Cascais segue nos *14,5ºC
*
Vamos andar em modo sauna até a amanhã a tarde, altura que o vento roda para NE, e a temperatura desce consideravelmente.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2015 às 10:23)

Em Lisboa já pingou e continua muito nublado...12ºC de temperatura agora com muita humidade


----------



## bmelo (7 Dez 2015 às 10:30)

http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RGBYqF/cli_20151101_20151130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf

pessoal, vi este PDF e decidi partilhar convosco. 

Boletim Climatológico Mensal de Novembro.


----------



## david 6 (7 Dez 2015 às 10:54)

por aqui também já choveu


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Boas

Mínima de 12,3ºC

De manha já caiu alguma coisa que nem lhe chamo de chuva...acumulados 0,4mm

9 dias depois registo mais do que 2km/h de vento  foi até aos 23km/h hoje

14,4ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2015 às 13:09)

Sigo com tempo ameno 16,0ºC e nada de vento, o céu está com muita palha...


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2015 às 14:09)

Boas!

Dia muito cinzento aqui pelas lezírias, parece ter pingado de madrugada já que de manhã estava tudo molhado de manhã.

Será que ainda vai chover alguma coisa hoje lá para o final da tarde? Veremos...


----------



## dahon (7 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

"Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar." 
Vi à momentos um bando enorme de gaivotas junto ao rio em Coimbra.
Bom pronuncio.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2015 às 16:11)

dahon disse:


> "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar."
> Vi à momentos um bando enorme de gaivotas junto ao rio em Coimbra.
> Bom pronuncio.


O aviso amarelo foi muito bem metido então


----------



## dahon (7 Dez 2015 às 16:21)

Gaivota approved.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

dahon disse:


> "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar."
> Vi à momentos um bando enorme de gaivotas junto ao rio em Coimbra.
> Bom pronuncio.



O mar não está tempestuoso neste momento, mas na próxima madrugada com a preia mar por volta das 0:40h com o aumento do swell poderá ocorrer ou não alguns galgamentos na zona das esplanadas em locais onde a areia seja pouca.

Quem me dera estar a surfar hoje na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2015 às 16:47)

Vitor TT disse:


> a tarde fui novamente a Fonte da Telha apenas para tirar uma fotos com a compacta



Haja estas belas imagens para nos fazer saír da chamada "monotonia" (não subscrevo esta classificação). Sempre espectaculares e nos melhores locais!



jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã no *Cabo Raso*



Linda! Pela ondulação que esteve aqui em Carcavelos imaginei que estaria bonito pela zona do Raso à Roca. Aqui era de sul mesmo.



bmelo disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/do...RGBYqF/cli_20151101_20151130_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf
> 
> pessoal, vi este PDF e decidi partilhar convosco.
> 
> Boletim Climatológico Mensal de Novembro.



Obrigado, mas o Boletim Climatológico costuma ser inserido e analisado no tópico da Monitorização do Clima de Portugal:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-26#post-525929 

Evolução da situação ontem. Houve halo solar e a dinâmica das nuvens foi bastante complexa, desde uma circulação de estratos de nevoeiro nos níveis baixos, de nordeste, ao aparecimento de nuvens altas de sudoeste, mas antes nuvens baixas de sueste e o estacionamento indeciso do limite de uma camada de nuvens médias baixas, talvez estratocumulus ou altocumulus. Ao poente, precedido do intermitente e fraco halo solar, todas as direcções dos fluxos cruzavam-se, NE, SE,SW.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Dez 2015 às 17:07)

Por aqui foi mais uma tarde sem nada a assinalar, depois da parte da manha ainda chegou a cair uns leves aguaceiros.
A tarde foi marcada por céu nublado.
Sigo com 15.3ºC


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2015 às 17:24)

Chuviscos humedeceram o chão durante a manhã. Altostratus e altocumulus espessos com a omnipresente neblina intensa e algum nevoeiro ao largo e na barra deram ao dia um aspecto soturno, ligeiras abertas ocorrem agora mas não houve qualquer poente visível, cinzento com um leve rosado nas zonas mais translucidas apenas.

A mínima foi falsa, isto é, não houve realmente um desce e sobe da temperatura. O menor valor é simplesmente encontrado no início do dia civil, *13,5ºC* à meia-noite. Pode-se dizer que a mínima de hoje foi atingida... ontem. A temperatura vinha em subida desde ontem ao poente.
Máxima de *16,1ºC* entre as 14h e as 15h. Vento a manter-se de leste fraco a moderado.

Houve algum chuvisco recente que só voltou a apenas humedecer ou molhar ligeiramente, nada de acumulados.

O mais notável é a humidade elevada, entre *94% e 87%*.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2015 às 19:35)

Malta existe cape, só falta mesmo a trovoada.

O radar de coruche está off.  A oeste de Ericeira/ noroeste de Cascais e a noroeste de nazaré com dois núcleos intensos bem definidos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2015 às 19:42)

Detectou uma DEA


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Detectou uma DEA



Já está em fase de dissipação, a célula esteve ativa desde as18h até agora. Aposto que foi visível ao longo do litoral.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Cai água sobre água, triste sina a nossa.
_______

*14,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

O dia de hoje, desde período menos carregado do fim da manhã:




*14,7ºC
87%*
estáveis

Os chuviscos do início da noite lá mexeram o pluviómetro que acusou 0,25 mm.
Estatisticamente, no corrente mês, hoje foi... um dia chuvoso!


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2015 às 21:45)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aposto que foi visível ao longo do litoral.



Está muita humidade, neblina espessa, a visibilidade não chega tão longe. Nas horas antes houve mais duas, uma a sudoeste de Sines e outra mais próxima da Figueira da Foz.


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2015 às 21:53)

Máxima de 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima 23km/h

Agora 14,1ºC e nada mais se vai passar... siga o tédio


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

Chuviscos humedeceram o chão que continuou assim o dia inteiro, com o pluviometro mais sensível a conseguir* 0,3 mm! *
Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Mínima:* 13,5ºC*
Vento fraco e pressão a chegar agora aos 1030 hPa


----------



## DaniFR (7 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra, apenas alguns chuviscos. Acumulados de 0,5mm, nem dá para compensar a evapotranspiração da última semana.



dahon disse:


> "Gaivotas em terra, tempestade no mar."
> Vi à momentos um bando enorme de gaivotas junto ao rio em Coimbra.
> Bom pronuncio.


Ontem de manhã também andava um bando grande junto à ponte açude.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Dez 2015 às 23:56)

Boas!
O dia foi algo interessante, umas nuvens e tal e alguns chuviscos mas não passou disso...
A máxima e a mínima ficaram nos 16,9°C e 14,3°C, respetivamente e atualmente estão 14,3°C 
Hoje fui dar uma volta a Lisboa para ver as luzes de natal e para a minha desilusão, este ano está muito fraco.  Nem falo da Avenida da Liberdade, porque, enfim...tudo muito pobrezinho...
Estava-se muito bem sem o casaco grosso. A temperatura devia rondar os 16°C/17°C. Nem senti frio pah!! 
Deixo aqui duas fotos:


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2015 às 08:37)

Pois, em 10 anos que estou em Lisboa, nunca via as luzes de natal tão fraquinhas, mesmo em comparação com os últimos anos de crise, estão muito pobres...não ha dinheiro para mais, penso que a Câmara teve que fazer opções, visto não haver patrocinadores interessados...

Dia acordou fresco e muito húmido..estão 11ºC, mas a sensação talvez seja inferior.  Céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2015 às 10:55)

Boas

Mínima de 10,2ºC

Agora céu nublado mas com abertas, vento nulo e temperatura amena nos 15,0ºC


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2015 às 11:38)

minima de 10.4ºC
por agora 14.7ºC 93% humidade nuvens altas


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Dez 2015 às 12:24)

Sigo com *16,3 ºC*.
Céu nublado. Ambiente fresco outonal!


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

Sigo com 16,7ºC a subir bem, mais um dia quente de Dezembro...

De volta aos dias inteiros com vento a 0km/h

Pressão de 1032hpa e está tudo dito.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2015 às 12:48)

Yah a seca de eventos continua...devemos estar no sitio errado para quem gosta de eventos meteorológicos. Portugal deve ser o país mais secante da Europa.. 

Aqui por Lisboa abriu o sol, já vamos nos 16ºC e a subir...


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2015 às 13:41)

Boa tarde

Sem dúvida um dia quente de Dezembro, o de hoje:

Mínima de *13,2ºC* (!!), pouco depois das 8h, temperatura presente de *17,2ºC*.

Céu coberto por um véu de cirrostratus com bastantes cirrocumulus. Esboço de halo solar mas difuso:







Humidade a descer, *73%*, depois de ter estado estável em *89%* por mais de cinco horas das 3h às 8h.

Vento fraco de Nordeste a Leste.

A ondulação decresceu um pouco mas continua bastante boa para o surf.

A frente está já quase dissipada, envolvida na pressão em alta do anticiclone, mas ainda produz precipitação significativa no extremo norte do território:














Pressão atingiu os *1033,4 hPa* durante a manhã.

Notável a depressão que tem persistido perto da Islândia.


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2015 às 14:21)

Boas
Sigo com 18,5ºC e humidade de 71%... dia bem ameno


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

O céu está a ficar espectacular!











A máxima foi* 18ºC*; estão 17,2ºC novamente.

Boas ondas!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2015 às 17:26)

Boas tardes,

Maxima algo alta, o costume, destes últimos tempos, a temperatura subiu aos *17,5ºC
*
Pois bem, partilho aqui a volta de bike desta manhã.
Foi sair de Alcabideche com 13,5ºC, de manhã , a temperatura ao longo da volta andou na casa dos 14ºC /16ºC.
Em termos de altitude, variou entre os 5 metros e 267 metros , Praia das Maças e Chão de Meninos respectivamente.
A volta foi Alcabideche - Praia das Maças - Praia da Aguda- Colares - Galamares- Sintra - Linhó- Estrada da Serra - Pisão de Cima- Atrozela-Pisão de Baixo- Cabreiro- Alcabideche.

Fotos

Estrada do Cabo da Roca.






Junto à casa Branca, um pesqueiro conhecido na zona, fica entre a praia da Aguda e Azenhas do Mar.
O mar estava espectacular, grande barulho que as ondas faziam no simples rebentar, autenticos muros a cairem vertiginosamente.











Vale da ribeira de colares, com a vertente norte da serra como pano de fundo.













[/IMG] Ribeira de Colares, isto já na zona de Galamares.

O caudal não é nada de outro mundo, ainda assim  vi muito vida por lá, algumas garças, cardumes de peixe, e não menos importante, água cristalina.
















Entretanto já no outro lado da serra, perto de casa.

Vale da Mula






Vale do Cabreiro, nem parece o mesmo, andaram a limpar o silvado e canaviais.







Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2015 às 17:33)

Máxima de 18,6ºC

Agora céu pouco nublado e 15,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (8 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> partilho aqui a volta de bike desta manhã



 excelente reportagem! As ondas rebentam assim quando é ondulação de fundo paralela à costa, sem vento, os tubos aprisionam o ar e a compressão fá-las estoirar.
 As fotos da Ribeira em Galamares estão lindas! Nunca perde esse caudal cristalino graças às nascentes do flanco norte do maciço da Cruz Alta/Pena/Penha Verde cujos aquíferos subterrâneos nunca são esgotados, além da persistente humidade e a própria água de nevoeiro. Já na encosta sul o cenário é diferente, muito mais seco. O Vale do Cabreiro está completamente seco? Nem mesmo a nascente?


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de sol, embora com presença de algumas nuvens no céu.
actual 17ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2015 às 17:49)

StormRic disse:


> excelente reportagem! As ondas rebentam assim quando é ondulação de fundo paralela à costa, sem vento, os tubos aprisionam o ar e a compressão fá-las estoirar.
> A quarta foto é repetida, não aparece a do Vale de Colares. As fotos da Ribeira em Galamares estão lindas! Nunca perde esse caudal cristalino graças às nascentes do flanco norte do maciço da Cruz Alta/Pena/Penha Verde cujos aquíferos subterrâneos nunca são esgotados, além da persistente humidade e a própria água de nevoeiro. Já na encosta sul o cenário é diferente, muito mais seco. O Vale do Cabreiro está completamente seco? Nem mesmo a nascente?



Obrigado, possivelmente comentaste antes de ter editado, já estão correctas.
Sim, tal e qual estoiros valentes.
Quanto ao vale do cabreiro só na base da vertente da penhas dos marmeiros é que corre um fio de água, a tal nascente, de resto tudo seco.
Mete impressão andar pela serra e arredores e ver ribeiras secas, e estamos nós em Dezembro...
Falando no vale de Colares, foi interessante observar sinais  de transito perigo de formação de gelo no pavimento precisamente em Galamares, por lá é muito mais frio do que em Banzão ( onde está instalada a ema de Colares), os sinais apontam também para isso.


----------



## david 6 (8 Dez 2015 às 18:02)

maxima de 18.3ºC
actual de 14.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Dez 2015 às 20:14)

Mínima: *12,4ºC*
Máxima: *18,7ºC*
Vento fraco e pressão atinge agora os *1034 hPa, *valor que já não via desde Fevereiro


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

É incrível a ausência de frio(ja nem falo em chuva).
Estou com 14,8 graus,  céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 03:00)

*13,8ºC* com 82%, às 3*h* da madrugada, com céu limpo, em Dezembro!! 

O poente, as imagens falam por si.

Mas primeiro, até houve durante a tarde um halo solar bastante bem delineado e, claro, os altocumulus:

Repare-se ainda na entrada de nuvens de NNE, em sentido completamente oposto ao das nuvens altas:


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2015 às 12:40)

Boas,

Cascais segue no *18ºC*

Bem, boa saída do GFS, carregou na chuva para Domingo e Segunda, esperar para ver, pois pode ser uma miragem. lol


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Por aqui o dia acordou com neveiro, embora ao meio da manha já se tinha dissipado totalmente.
Manha bem mais fresca do que nos outros dias, também porque o sol demorou mais a nascer.
mínima de 10.9ºC
actual 17ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2015 às 13:37)

Boas

Mínima de 10,6ºC

Dia de céu encoberto, vento nulo e temperatura nos 15,6ºC


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 14:45)

Bom dia

Mais uma mínima "ridícula" que até podia ser uma máxima normal! *13,1ºC* e às 4h35! A partir daí desistiu de descer mais, deu um salto, estabilizou nos 13,7ºC e assim continuou até às 9h da manhã. A maioria das folhas das árvores continuam, claro, felizes e contentes sem caír. 

A humidade máxima foi *83%*, cedo na madrugada. Doze horas depois, na altura da culminação do sol, desceu aos* 60%*.

Neste momento, agradáveis 17,8ºC com 62%, vento de Leste fraco mas quase moderado.

O céu continua com a cobertura de cirrostratus e cirrus, alguns finos altostratus do lado de terra. Ténue halo solar. Começa a espessar-se esta cobertura, o sol já dificilmente penetra mas ainda produz sombra projectada.

Mantém-se uma ondulação muito boa de fundo, formação de SSW paralela à praia, indecisão nas direitas e esquerdas no entanto.

Alguma turbulência a sul da linha de anticiclones. Vem lá mudança interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Mais uma mínima "ridícula" que até podia ser uma máxima normal! *13,1ºC* e às 4h35!



Em Alcabideche, tive uma minima ainda mais ridicula, *14,0ºC*!


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 17:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Alcabideche, tive uma minima ainda mais ridicula, *14,0ºC*!





A tarde foi assim até o sol ficar completamente oculto pelos cirrostratus cada vez mais espessos e descendo em altitude. O céu agora está uniformemente cinzento de altostratus, alguns altocumulus difusos.


O halo solar tornou-se mais nítido mesmo antes de entrarem as nuvens mais espessas.

Temperatura desceu para 16,7ºC depois de uma máxima de 17,9ºC, humidade subiu para *69%*, mantém-se o vento fraco de Leste. Pressão atmosférica em 1031,7 hPa. O valor mais alto dos últimos dias foi atingido hoje entre as 10h e as 11h, *1034,8* hPa!


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

Boas noites,

Máxima valente, *18,5ºC*.

Extremos térmicos: *14,0ºC* / *18,5ºC
*
Temperatura actual: *15,7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (9 Dez 2015 às 19:54)

"Pôr-do-sol" de hoje! 




16,3ºC
69%


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Nada de novo por aqui... O StormRic ja disse tudo...
Começo a ficar deprimido... Já ninguem me atura.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

15,5 graus...


----------



## Vitor TT (9 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Apenas para memória futura estão uns ainda 14,3º C e 72% Hr, 
normalmente neste tipo de tempo e nesta altura costumava estar mais para o gélido, mas ainda "estamos" na Primavera, creio que a máxima deverá ter chegado para mais dos 17º, como tive de ficar em casa por motivos de "ordem técnica" deu para ver quando o termómetro já estava a sombra ( que foi pouquíssima ) pelas 15:00h ainda marcava quase 18º C, isto está bonito está.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Mínima: *12,8ºC*
Máxima: *17,4ºC*

Vendaval brutal na Amadora, vento moderado à hora de almoço.
Pressão chegou aos *1034,8 hPa!*


----------



## Tufao André (10 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Boa noite!
Dia relativamente fresco devido à ausência de sol durante todo o dia e ao vento por vezes moderado de NE que criava um ambiente algo desagradável...
Extremos: *12,1ºC* / *16,8ºC*
Ainda estão *14,8ºC* a esta hora!!!  Nem parece uma noite de Dezembro... Continua o céu nublado, o vento sopra fraco de vez em quando moderado de NE (30 a 35 km/h). Pressão em descida lenta, estando 1030 hPa actualmente.
Esperamos ansiosamente a chegada da chuva que parece quase certa e algo intensa a partir de domingo!


----------



## jamestorm (10 Dez 2015 às 08:12)

Bom dia, vim até à zona Oeste queria deixar o meu testemunho, não me lembro de algo assim...não ha fo nenhum, nem dentro de casa nem na rua...Neste momento estão uns incríveis 14ºC, sendo que durante a noite não deve ter descido mto abaixo disso. A minha mãe tb me disse que não se lembra de um ano assim, ainda não houve um único dia de geada. Não se ligou ainda o aquecimento este ano, porque dentro de casa também não está frio (única coisa positiva que vejo). Céu continua mto nublado...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Dez 2015 às 09:32)

Sigo com 14,9 ºC.
Impressionante. Saí de casa com duas camadas de roupa e senti um certo bafo na rua!


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2015 às 12:53)

Boas

Mínima de 12,4ºC

Agora céu muito nublado, hoje ainda não vi o sol... temperatura actual amena 16,0ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2015 às 13:43)

Boas!

Mais um dia tendencialmente muito nublado por aqui, mas em que nada acontece ou vai acontecer. Nunca fui adepto do choradinho meteorológico mas começa a irritar este tempo ridículo, nem frio, nem chuva, nem sol nem nada...


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2015 às 14:25)

Aqui aparece agora o sol e a temperatura é alta 17,9ºC com o vento nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2015 às 14:30)

Boas!
Atualmente estão 16,2°C e tive uma mínima de, uns ridículos, 14,9°C...
Como é que é possível estar tanto calor nesta altura do mês?? A única cena boa é o céu nublado...


----------



## StormyAlentejo (10 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Acho que esta semana ainda não vi céu azul em Lisboa... Até gosto do tempo assim, para andar no campo é o melhor, mas tinha mais piada se alternasse com chuva.


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Máxima, perdão, mínima de *14,9ºC* 

17,6ºC agora

Para tornar tudo mais esquisito, a humidade máxima foi de *70%* por volta das 13h; a mínima está a ser agora, 65%. "  então e a noite?" Foi mais seca do que na culminação... 

Nuvens médias enfeitam o céu depois de os cirrostratus se terem adelgaçado e quase desaparecido.
Não há halos.

Cobertura do céu, fraca.

Vento de Leste, fraco.

Ondulação fraca.

Talvez haja um poente, fraco...


----------



## StormRic (10 Dez 2015 às 16:42)

Céu a ficar bonito


----------



## miguel (10 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

Viva

Máxima de 18,4ºC
Mínima de 12,4ºC

Rajada máxima 2km/h 

Agora sigo com 14,9ºC, 81%Hr, 1030,2hpa e claro vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

Boas,

Sigo com *15,3ºC.*

Às 18:10 o carro marcava *12ºC* , nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais, ou seja, inversão térmica do vale da ribeira das vinhas a carburar. Assim que saí de lá, a temperatura subiu logo para os *15ºC*, 1 minuto depois.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2015 às 19:24)

Volta e meia, tenho alguma dificuldade em perceber os registos das temperaturas minimas do Cabo Raso e sobretudo comparando com as minhas.
Ontem tive uma minima de 14.0ºC, no Raso desceu aos 10,1ºC.
PS: Entretanto, bom regresso da EMA de Colares,Sintra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

Por aqui mais um dia de sol, embora acompanhado por algumas nuvens.
A mínima desta noite foi de 13.7ºC
máxima 18.2ºC
actual 14.9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

*14,4ºC
___
*
Bela madrugada a da próxima Segunda-feira, a ser verdade, bons mm, venha lá essa chuva.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Dia nublado como o resto da semana e temperatura amena.
Mínima: *13,8ºC*
Máxima: *18,1ºC*

Temperatura mal desceu durante a noite, entre as 7h e as 10h mante-se exatamente nos 14,2ºC
Vento fraco e fresco


----------



## Vitor TT (10 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Volta e meia, tenho alguma dificuldade em perceber os registos das temperaturas minimas do Cabo Raso e sobretudo comparando com as minhas.
> Ontem tive uma minima de 14.0ºC, no Raso desceu aos 10,1ºC.
> PS: Entretanto, bom regresso da EMA de Colares,Sintra.



É bem possível, nas minhas voltas de bike, na maior parte das vezes a temperatura desce ao passar Cascais, mas algumas vezes apenas e quase só apenas sinto frio no cabo Raso, a caminho do Guincho a temperatura sobe um pouco, dá-me a sensação que existe uma espécie de bolha fria como se existi-se um poderoso refrigerador invisível, de referir que normalmente as horas a que por lá passo são compreendidas entre as 18:30h e 20:00H e mesmo no verão a diferença ainda é mais acentuada, há no entanto outras alturas ( raras ) que a diferença é quase nula,

---------------//---------------

bom hoje ia tendo um "xlique" hehe quando +- pelas 14:20h começo a ver PINGOS ( poucos ) no pára-brisas , pensei, vai chover , mas pronto foi a "chuva" possível, temperatura novamente amena a confortável, a mínima não desceu dos 13º C e actualmente está 12,4º C e 81% Hr,
já preparei os bidons, baldes, etc para recolher a agua da chuva que aí vem , humm o meu cepticismo diz-me que vai ser pouca a molha aqui por Lisboa, mas a ver vamos.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2015 às 00:08)

Vitor TT disse:


> É bem possível, nas minhas voltas de bike, na maior parte das vezes a temperatura desce ao passar Cascais, mas algumas vezes apenas e quase só apenas sinto frio no cabo Raso, a caminho do Guincho a temperatura sobe um pouco, dá-me a sensação que existe uma espécie de bolha fria como se existi-se um poderoso refrigerador invisível, de referir que normalmente as horas a que por lá passo são compreendidas entre as 18:30h e 20:00H e mesmo no verão a diferença ainda é mais acentuada, há no entanto outras alturas ( raras ) que a diferença é quase nula,



Durante o dia/verão,digamos que é normal ser mais frio,o vento é uma constante, agora o que me intriga mesmo é à noite, só vejo uma hipótese, quando ha acalmia total talvez ocorra por lá uma " pequena inversão", não vejo outra razão que justifique o registo de minimas baixas que as minhas.
Carta militar, e o a provavel movimentação do ar frio, gerado naquela zona com muita vegetação.
O declive é muito fraco, mas ainda são quase 70 metros de desnivel desde a zona mais alta da Quinta da Marinha e a referida estação.





_______________________

Sigo com *13,3ºC* , céu estrelado e vento fraco.
Seiça em altas, segue nos *3,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 01:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Carta militar, e o a provavel movimentação do ar frio, gerado naquela zona com muita vegetação.
> O declive é muito fraco, mas ainda são quase 70 metros de desnivel desde a zona mais alta da Quinta da Marinha e a referida estação.



É essa a minha ideia também. Penso que há uma correlação forte com o vento fraco de Leste.

Neste momento, *13,4ºC e 78%* (já não é tão anormal como a noite passada).
As temperaturas em toda a região oeste para sul da linha Peniche-Santarém até à margem esquerda do estuário do Tejo estavam bastante homogéneas entre os 11º e os 14ºC.

O poente foi espectacular mas especialmente pela dinâmica das nuvens ao entardecer, com uma clara subsidência nos níveis altos a dissipar as camadas superiores de nuvens até ao nível de uma fraca corrente de sueste que incluía altocumulus e cirrocumulus. Mas logo abaixo também havia altocumulus, de sudoeste, que não foram dissipados.

Fica aqui o filme do dia com os episódios mais significativos:

Amanhecer submerso em espessa nebulosidade média e alta proveniente de sudoeste. Estreita faixa de cor no nascente, insignificante:

Da culminação ao meio da tarde, notável dança de nuvens no seguimento da abertura da espessa camada, fantasmagórica mesmo, nos níveis médio e alto; nuvens formam-se, outras dissipam-se, tudo com movimentos caóticos cruzados:

*Entardecer e anoitecer*, HD e écran completo recomendados (ou 4K se possível):


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2015 às 11:55)

Boas

Mínima de 9,4ºC

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, o sol consegue passar mas fraco! Temperatura agora de 15,3ºC e humidade nos 76% o vento como tem sido norma é nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2015 às 12:11)

O dia aqui acordou fresco, as 10h estavam 11ºC
Agora sigo com sol, embora um pouco "tímido", e com 14.2ºC
mínima de 10.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 12:42)

Bom dia

Desceu um pouco a mínima, *12,4ºC* entre as 8h e as 9h. Está em *15,4ºC* agora. A cobertura de nuvens altas, cirrostratus espessos principalmente, limita a amplitude térmica.

Halo solar, como seria de esperar nesta situação. Vento de Leste fraco a moderado.

Humidade a não sair da casa dos setenta, entre *78% *a maior parte da noite, madrugada e amanhecer, e *71%* ao meio-dia.

Neblina espessa em todo o horizonte, oculta a Arrábida e o Cabo, como tem acontecido nos últimos dias, e quase não deixa ver a Caparica.

A ondulação que chega à praia diminuiu bastante mas o grande cargueiro porta-contentores ancorado em frente a Cascais, vazio, balança notavelmente.

Não há grandes alterações, para já, na sinóptica, a depressão dos Açores vai progredindo lentamente para Leste, o extenso anticiclone ao longo da Europa meridional é como uma passadeira sobre a qual desfilam as situações depressionárias a norte.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 16:04)

Halo solar 22º, duas horas atrás:







Agora o céu está assim, nuvens mais espessas e médias:







A máxima foi *15,9ºC* por volta das 14:30.

15,7ºC agora; 75% de HR.

Edição: na análise das 12h é assinalada uma frente quente a sul do Algarve, portanto a massa de ar presente não é completamente tropical, daí talvez as temperaturas e a humidade relativamente mais baixas do que dias atrás.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 16:25)

Imagem no visível, há minutos:






Não vai haver poente cénico, devido à muita nebulosidade a sudoeste.

Comparando com *ontem *à mesma hora, a nebulosidade era mais esparsa e menos espessa:






O mais vermelho que *ontem* ficou ao crepúsculo foi assim, os raios do sol para lá do horizonte ainda encontraram umas abertas de modo a conseguirem iluminar os altocumulus por baixo. Hoje será mais difícil.


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

15,2ºC e crepúsculo completamente cinzento como esperado, apesar das abertas, devido ao horizonte longínquo bloqueado.

75%, 1028,7 hPa, ambos estáveis.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

Vivas

Máxima amena de 17,2ºC
Mínima 9,4ºC

Rajada máxima 2km/h 

Agora sigo com 15,1ºC, 81%hr, 1027,9hpa


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2015 às 18:24)

Mínima: *11,4ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC*

Mais um dia na "semana nublada", desta vez um pouco mais fresco e menos ventoso.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2015 às 19:00)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,0ºC */ *16,8ºC*

Temperatura actual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

Dia ameno por aqui.
T.actual 14.5ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Filme do meio dia ao poente, um pouco truncado no final por esgotamento da bateria.

Evolução do halo solar e interessante rotação do movimento das nuvens altas e médias. Relembre-se que ontem vinham de SSW mais ou menos, começaram a vir de sueste e no vídeo seguinte continuam a rodar a direcção até passarem a mover-se de nordeste para sudoeste.


continuação: aumento das nuvens médias e brusca rotação da sua proveniência para nordeste aí se fixando até ao ocaso.


----------



## david 6 (11 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

maxima da semana 18.5
minima 6ºC
actual 12ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

StormRic disse:


> É essa a minha ideia também. Penso que há uma correlação forte com o vento fraco de Leste.
> 
> Neste momento, *13,4ºC e 78%* (já não é tão anormal como a noite passada).
> As temperaturas em toda a região oeste para sul da linha Peniche-Santarém até à margem esquerda do estuário do Tejo estavam bastante homogéneas entre os 11º e os 14ºC.
> ...



4k não funciona no meu pc de 2009. O vídeo está a evoluir imenso que nem os nossos pcs estão adaptados ao quotidiano.


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Dez 2015 às 01:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Durante o dia/verão,digamos que é normal ser mais frio,o vento é uma constante, agora o que me intriga mesmo é à noite, só vejo uma hipótese, quando ha acalmia total talvez ocorra por lá uma " pequena inversão", não vejo outra razão que justifique o registo de minimas baixas que as minhas.
> Carta militar, e o a provavel movimentação do ar frio, gerado naquela zona com muita vegetação.
> O declive é muito fraco, mas ainda são quase 70 metros de desnivel desde a zona mais alta da Quinta da Marinha e a referida estação.
> 
> ...



Sim, sim, essa conclusão também tinha chegado, resta-me "analisar" se quando existe o tal frio, se está algum vento e de onde vem, mas tenho a sensação de que não vem do interior, numa próxima passagem, que em principio não deverá ser tão cedo, quero verificar a situação,

-------------------//-----------------

e hoje ( ou melhor, ontem ) volta a estar um dia ameno mas encoberto, vento quase nulo e ainda tenho 12,7º C e 83% Hr, parece que está um "caracol" a querer mostrar o ar da sua graça a sul, mais loguinho vou até perto da Covilhã, terra do meu pai e estou a espera de frioooo .


----------



## Tufao André (12 Dez 2015 às 01:21)

Boa noite!
Já foi um dia mais normal para o mês de Dezembro em termos de temperaturas que foram um pouco mais baixas, e mais uma vez o céu esteve com muita nebulosidade média e alta todo o dia. O vento foi fraco ou nulo para variar...
Temperaturas: *10,9ºC* / *15,9ºC*
De momento estão *13,2ºC*, o vento mantém-se fraco/nulo e o céu continua muito nublado por nuvens altas fazendo com a temperatura desça muito lentamente!


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 12:20)

Boas

Mínima de 8,1ºC

Agora dia muito quente já estão 17,1ºC e vai chegar próximo dos 20ºC... a ver se para o fim da tarde chega alguns aguaceiros ou até trovoadas aqui a zona.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

por aqui vários cumulus 17.8ºC 76% humidade

minima foi 10.4ºC


----------



## Tufao André (12 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!
Tem sido uma bela manha de sol e vento fraco. No entanto, para o quadrante sul ja se vê alguma nebulosidade convectiva a chegar (cumulus) e o vento começa a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade, ja sopra moderado de Leste. Já deu para encobrir o sol!
Dia mais quente com *16,4ºC* actuais
Minima de *11,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 14:05)

Dia quente e de sol por aqui...estão 18,1ºC vai chegando agora algumas nuvens de SW


----------



## bpereira (12 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Boa tarde. Por aqui um dia tb ele agradável. Segue nos 18º.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2015 às 16:15)

Depois de uma manha fresca, veio uma tarde bem amena.
mínima de 12.7ºC
actual 20ºC


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 16:20)

Miguel96 disse:


> 4k não funciona no meu pc de 2009. O vídeo está a evoluir imenso que nem os nossos pcs estão adaptados ao quotidiano.



No meu também não, que por acaso também é de 2009!  Acima dos 1080p começa logo a tropeçar, só dá para ver aos soluços.


Hoje houve alguma mudança, fruto da linha de instabilidade  no Algarve e das trovoadas a sul.

Mínima de 12,7ºC e máxima de 18,1ºC.

Humidade entre 70% e 83%.

Nebulosidade cumuliforme mas que não consegue evoluir localmente mais do que cumulus humilis a mediocris, estratocumulus a maior parte do tempo.
Vêem-se congestus longe a Sueste, apesar da neblina espessa, e mais longe ainda, a SSE, vislumbram-se muito mal o que serão os topos da trovoada entre Odemira e Santiago do Cacém.

Vento de Leste fraco a moderado.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 16:37)

StormRic disse:


> Nebulosidade cumuliforme mas que não consegue evoluir localmente mais do que cumulus humilis a mediocris, estratocumulus a maior parte do tempo.
> Vêem-se congestus longe a Sueste, apesar da neblina espessa, e mais longe ainda, a SSE, vislumbram-se muito mal o que serão os topos da trovoada entre Odemira e Santiago do Cacém.


Achas que chega cá alguma coisa com o deslocamento do centro da depressão?


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Achas que chega cá alguma coisa com o deslocamento do centro da depressão?



Acho que não.

Há pouco estava assim aqui o poente:


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:25)

O poente foi assim, com o céu a encobrir-se rapidamente pela nebulosidade vinda do Alentejo:






Vista para Sueste, 17:10


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:48)

Ecos a progredirem para norte e NNW. Já passaram Grândola e aproximam-se de Alcácer mas enfraquecem:






Nasceram ecos sobre a Arrábida e visualmente daqui está muito carregado lá por cima.


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

Foi uma tentativa boa mas já não chega cá:






A descarga mais forte não chegou aos 20 kAmp:


----------



## lm1960 (12 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

Boasaa,

Ás 17:00 o meu carro marcava 19º aqui na A8 a chegar a casa......


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 18:04)

Há uma célula por cima da Arrábida a evoluir bem!


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2015 às 18:11)

atenção aqui já pingou !


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Aqui está a pingar agora


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há uma célula por cima da Arrábida a evoluir bem!





cactus disse:


> atenção aqui já pingou !



Confirmado pelo radar. Há várias pequenas células em evolução para NNW.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 18:36)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro algo forte! Mas passou muito rápido e o melhor foi ao lado...

Acumulados 0,4mm
16,1ºC
Ainda chove neste momento


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *12,5ºC* / *18,0ºC*

Está difícil as t.maximas baixarem, e com actual previsão de tempo de sul durante os próximos 10 dias, não vão baixar mesmo.

Venha lá essa chuva, que promete ser moderada a forte a partir da tarde de amanhã.
Falando em vento, o IPMA fala em rajadas de 75 km/h, como é costume, nesta zona esse valor vai ser superado.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 18:38)

Algo está a impulsionar estas células 
Já há ecos laranjas por cima de Setúbal


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 18:41)

Acumulados 0,6mm agora cai apenas uns pingos


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 18:48)

miguel disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro algo forte! Mas passou muito rápido e o melhor foi ao lado...
> 
> Acumulados 0,4mm
> 16,1ºC
> Ainda chove neste momento





Tiagolco disse:


> Algo está a impulsionar estas células
> Já há ecos laranjas por cima de Setúbal



Já há mesmo, e terá sido aquele perto de Setúbal que levou o _rain rate_  a 2,5 mm/h:


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 18:53)

Era bom que as células evoluíssem quando passassem pelo tejo...


----------



## StormRic (12 Dez 2015 às 19:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era bom que as células evoluíssem quando passassem pelo tejo...



Vai pingar aí alguma coisa. Prepara o conta-pingos.


----------



## david 6 (12 Dez 2015 às 19:15)

maxima 18.7ºC
actual 14.8ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Já há mesmo, e terá sido aquele perto de Setúbal que levou o _rain rate_  a 2,5 mm/h:



Aqui o rain rate máximo foi de 5,6mm/h (18:33)


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

E o "calor" que não desarma, embora tive uma mínima mais decente de 10,4º C,
hoje fui a terra do meu pai a região da Covilhã de manhã e depois para a zona de Alpedrinha, ia a caminho, a descer a Arroja para Odivelas para entrar na CRIL ainda tirei este "boneco", e nesta altura PINGOU  ( isto assim parece coisa rara ),

no trajecto da A1 e A23 a temperatura rondava os 12º - 13º C pelas 8:00 - 9:00h, só por curiosidade, há um ano atrás na mesma viagem que o meu pai fez, registou 2º C e nevoeiro, bem diferente,






a chegar a Lisboa vejo a formação nebulosa já citada por aqui na A1 e temperaturas nos 17º - 18º C pelas 18:00h,

actualmente estão 12,3º C ( a descer um pouco rápido nesta ultima hora, onde o céu limpou ) e 89% Hr,

amanhã como se espera tempo um pouco severo lá irei fazer uma "caçada" , a habitual volta Sintrense pela tarde para fotografia e registos de vento se possível claro.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Máxima bem acima do esperado: *19,4ºC*
Mínima: *11,3ºC
*
Vento fraco e pressão já nos 1022 hPa


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 02:12)

14,8ºC e 88%

O mais notável nesta altura é a descida da pressão: *1020,5 hPa*. Desceu 1,4 hPa em menos de hora e meia.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 02:15)

Vitor TT disse:


> amanhã como se espera tempo um pouco severo lá irei fazer uma "caçada" , a habitual volta Sintrense pela tarde para fotografia e registos de vento se possível claro.





(bela foto essa! )


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 08:17)

Bom dia

Chuviscou aqui e choveu em Setúbal e Lisboa oriental.

O céu apresenta-se assim, com as gaivotas a passarem regularmente aos grupos, de oeste para o interior, nem sequer se detêm aqui no campo:

7:53, SSE






7:56, WSW





7:57, S






Mínima de *13,9ºC *entre as 6h e as 7h.

Humidade subiu para *92%*.

Pressão estabilizou à volta de *1019,2 hPa*.

Vento fraco a moderado de sueste.


Edição: *14,3ºC e 93%*











Deslocamento para nordeste. Setúbal vai receber mais alguns aguaceiros de nuvens estratificadas.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 09:17)

Chuva forte durante alguns momentos, há minutos. Continua mas fraca. Isto não é chuva de nuvens estratificadas, há já convecção notável:






9:08, SSW





9:09 SSE





Parou e aliviou a escuridão. Foi rápido.

Voltou, moderada. Bastantes poças de água já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 09:37)

Hoje o dia aqui acordou, com aguaceiros moderados por volta das 8 h.
Já tinha saudades de ver chover.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2015 às 09:54)

Bom dia, Lisboa acordou bastante nublada, com ares de Inverno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 estão 12ºC neste momento, parece que não passa de hoje uma boa chuvada


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 10:19)

Boas,

Sigo com *16,4ºC*, vento fraco ( interessante, tento em conta que a intensidade deve quadruplicar ) sem chuva.
O ECM coloca bela quantidade chuva para noite e madrugada, vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 10:42)

Boas

Aqui já superou as minhas expectativas para esta hora do dia! Acumulados 7,2mm

Agora não chove o sol até espreita muito tímido

Mínima de 11,6ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 12:06)

Sigo com céu encoberto e temperatura amena 16,4ºC e vento fraco, ainda não passou os 26km/h

*7,2mm *


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2015 às 12:44)

Bom dia!
Por aqui ainda nada de relevante a assinalar. Destaque apenas para o vento que tem vindo a aumentar bem a intensidade, já sopra moderado com rajadas fortes em torno dos 45-50 km/h!
Apenas choveu fraco a moderado durante a manhã mas durou pouco tempo e apenas molhou o chão. Levo apenas *0,5 mm* acumulados!  Pelo satélite a coisa está a compor-se para a tarde! 
A manha também acordou com algum nevoeiro alto, sobretudo na parte norte da cidade, como habitual...
Nota para a pressão que tem baixado bem e já vai nos 1019 hPa!
89% de humidade e *17,1ºC* actuais
Minima de 13ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

Boas 

Encontro -me em Rio de Mouro,Sintra sigo com 16.5 graus e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## lm1960 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

Boas,a

Por aqui pouco choveu, a rua é a descer e debaixo dos carros está tudo seco.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Sigo com 17,8ºC dá para sentir o vento ameno! Rajada máxima até agora 35km/h


----------



## AJJ (13 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Supostamente quando é que ia começar o vento forte e chuvada ?

Aqui ( avenidas novas) nublado, sem chuva, sol a espreitar, ventinho fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:36)

Por aqui já nao chove neste momento.
T.actual 15.2ºC
mínima 12.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 13:42)

por aqui já choveu de manhã com os aguaceiros que vieram do sul, agora é esperar pela frente, neste momento céu encoberto 17.8ºC 93% humidade

PS: vou fingir que não vi esta saida do gfs para esta frente de hoje e amanhã, porque comeu a precipitação toda em uma saida, vou me fiar no ecmwf


----------



## Candy (13 Dez 2015 às 14:14)

Boas,
Por cá ainda estamos "às secas". 
Já se sente um ventinho a querer ganhar força.


----------



## manganao (13 Dez 2015 às 14:21)

no radar já se vê animação


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 14:33)

Boas! Por aqui não caiu nem uma única gota 
Depois do corte absurdo, na chuva, do gfs começo a duvidar de tudo...mas enfim.
O céu continua bastante nublado e há bocado vi cumulus bastante bonitos por cima da península de Setúbal.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2015 às 14:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Por aqui não caiu nem uma única gota
> Depois do corte absurdo, na chuva, do gfs começo a duvidar de tudo...mas enfim.
> O céu continua bastante nublado e há bocado vi cumulus bastante bonitos por cima da península de Setúbal.



Existe uma boa célula a sul, talvez possamos ser brindados


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

AMFC disse:


> Existe uma boa célula a sul, talvez possamos ser brindados


Por acaso acabou de passar uma célula bem forte por aqui. Já está tudo molhado


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 15:12)

Boas

Na espera pela noite e pela frente... Entretanto sigo com 18ºC, 82%Hr, 1016,6hpa e vento moderado, a rajada máxima até agora vai em 40km/h e  a precipitação em 7,2mm


----------



## JAlves (13 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Pela Ramada, gotas grossas e rajadas de vento, com o céu assim:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Boas a todos...

Por Carcavelos e sem ter dado por isso já choveu... está tudo molhado... já não via chover há quase um mês... e foi na Holanda...
Por fim água!!!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 15:35)

AJJ disse:


> Supostamente quando é que ia começar o vento forte e chuvada ?
> 
> Aqui ( avenidas novas) nublado, sem chuva, sol a espreitar, ventinho fraco.



O aviso amarelo para precipitação no distrito de Lisboa começa às 21:00; o de vento já começou às 14:00.


Vento moderado a forte em Carcavelos, de SSE, delírio dos kitesurfers!

Mar muito picado pelo vento mas ainda sem ondulação significativa.

Têm continuado a passar aguaceiros, em geral curtos mas por vezes intensos por breves momentos.
Acumulados muito modestos, tudo na ordem dos 1 a 2 mm pela região.

Vento com valores até 40 a 43 Km/h nas estações de Ajuda e S.Domingos de Rana. Provavelmente aqui de vez em quando as rajadas serão superiores, como é típico destas situações de sul. Já é desagradável estar na varanda.

Estou muito curioso dos valores de intensidade de vento que possam ser medidos na Serra de Sintra, para mal da floresta infelizmente. Expectativa quanto à digressão do VitorTT. 

A máxima foi *18ºC*, 17,2ºC neste momento.

HR *89%*, chegou aos *95%* durante a manhã à volta das 10h.

Acumulado na estação do bairro apenas *0,8 mm*.

Às 12h o sistema frontal ainda estava afastado da costa:





Edição: pressão em queda rápida a partir das 11h e especialmente meio dia, de 1019,5hPa passou para os *1016,8 hPa* e estabilizou nesta altura.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 15:46)

vento a aumentar de intensidade, 18.3ºC lá fora


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 15:48)

Acabou de passar uma célula de raspão bem bonita 
Levantou-se cá uma ventania que até me assustei! É de se notar o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens!
Vista para Sul:




Vista para Norte:




Vista para Sul:








Desculpem a qualidade


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

A tarde por aqui já trouxe dois aguaceiros bastante fortes, mas de curta duração! Um por volta das 15h e o outro há uns 10 minutos.
Céu muito escuro e com aspecto de trovoada! Existe bastante desenvolvimento vertical...
O vento continua com rajadas bastante intensas, já registei uma de *65 km/h*!


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acabou de passar uma célula de raspão bem bonita
> Levantou-se cá uma ventania que até me assustei! É de se notar o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens!
> Vista para Sul:
> 
> ...



Passou mesmo aqui por cima de mim!  Foi uma escuridão brutal e deu uma chuvada torrencial mesmo!!! Pena ter durado tão pouco tempo...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

Tufao André disse:


> Passou mesmo aqui por cima de mim!  Foi uma escuridão brutal e deu uma chuvada torrencial mesmo!!! Pena ter durado tão pouco tempo...


Só falta mesmo a trovoada


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acabou de passar uma célula de raspão bem bonita
> Levantou-se cá uma ventania que até me assustei! É de se notar o desenvolvimento vertical das nuvens!
> Vista para Sul:
> 
> ...


Cá está ela! 
Foi até ao eco laranja!! A primeira e a penúltima foto devem corresponder a esse eco todo.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 16:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Acabou de passar uma célula de raspão bem bonita



 espectáculo! Quando elas passam à vista daqui ainda não ganharam esse ímpeto vertical mais intenso.

Algumas imagens ao longo do dia:

09:29, Sul





13:28, SSW





13:29, SSW





15:09, Sul





15:17, SW





15:18, SSE





Edição: +2


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 16:22)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo! Quando elas passam à vista daqui ainda não ganharam esse ímpeto vertical mais intenso.
> 
> Algumas imagens ao longo do dia:
> 
> ...


Obrigado!!  Que lindas!! Vês mais alguma célula daí?


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 16:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!!  Que lindas!! Vês mais alguma célula daí?



Neste momento está tudo mais estratificado e pesado, será a chegada da frente quente. Os cumulus embebidos não passam de mediocris, pelo menos os que se vêem sobre o mar. Quando chegam a terra é que podem então ganhar estatuto de congestus e largar precipitação.

*17,0ºC, 90%, 1016,5 hPa *estáveis

Escurecendo, vento um pouco mais intenso assim como o mar. Os kitesurfers continuam...

Enquanto não começa o "filme principal", um "documentário" do início da manhã:



Edição: vento vai virando para *Sul*.

Edição: corrigi 15,4ºC para *17,0ºC*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Frente quente a começar agora, chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 17:17)

Há momentos,Chuvada valente em São Domingos de Rana. 
O carro marca 15.5 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

O céu está negríssimo para sul!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 17:32)

O vento vai ganhando alguma força.
Durante a tarde caiu apenas uns chuviscos que nem chegaram a molhar o chão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 17:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> O céu está negríssimo para sul!!



O sol já se pôs há meia hora e os nimbostratus estão cada vez mais baixos.

Continua a chuva, menos do que moderada mas os pingos são grossos só que pouco concentrados.

Apesar dos parâmetros temp./HR/pressão se manterem estáveis, sente-se uma certa tropicalidade do ar, também fruto de o vento trazer directamente aqui para a varanda o ar impregnado da poalha da rebentação, que está bastante ruidosa embora a ondulação ainda seja modesta.

Há bocado indiquei 15,4ºC mas enganei-me, esse era o ponto de orvalho. Eram 17,0ºC na verdade.

*16,9ºC, 90%, 1016,5 hPa* agora.

Vento menos intenso depois de algumas rajadas terem dado "baile" na varanda.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

StormRic disse:


> O sol já se pôs há meia hora e os nobostratus estão cada vez mais baixos.
> 
> Continua a chuva, menos do que moderada mas os pingos são grossos só que pouco concentrados.
> 
> ...


Na verdade passou uma célula, algo forte, mesmo de raspão (outra vez)


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 17:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Na verdade passou uma célula, algo forte, mesmo de raspão (outra vez



Exacto, ganhou força com o "efeito Caparica" (águas da barra do Tejo) e apresentou eco laranja nessa altura e depois sobre a Amadora.

Noite fechada já. Mantém-se as mesmas condições , frente quente agora sobre o litoral.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Vem ai uma bela linha de chuva!! ainda tenho ar bastante quente 17,6ºC

Máxima do dia 18,1ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 47km/h

Precipitação 7,2mm


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 18:35)

Vendaval pegado aqui em Carcavelos, chuva batida a vento que uiva por todas as frinchas.

Vento rodou para SSW.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 18:44)

Setúbal a receber uma linha de precipitação mais intensa:











vento a aumentar em Carcavelos.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 18:48)

que venha essa linha de celulas a Setubal, depois de Setubal vem a mim aqui na zona de Coruche pelo movimento delas
17.5ºC e vai pingando


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 18:51)

Chove forte!!! 

9,2mm
Rajada máxima agora 53km/h
15,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

começou a chover aqui finalmente


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

Continua o vento forte aqui mas a chuva apesar de batida acumula pouquíssimo, ainda não foi além de 1 mm.

Mais dois filmes do dia.

Manhã com altostratus finos/cirrostratus depois dos cumulus do amanhecer serem varridos; cruzamento de ventos de sueste à superfície com sul nos níveis médios e sudoeste nos altos:
Velocidade real do movimento: 1 seg. de vídeo = 2 minutos

Tarde mais movimentada com os cumulus a voltarem e a avolumarem-se em congestus:
Vel. real: 1 s. = 1 min.

Vem lá chuva grossa para a regão oeste:


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 19:19)

Aqui acalmou o acumulado vai em 9,6mm

13,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 19:20)

Boas,

Sigo com *14,8ºC
0,5 mm*


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 19:28)

chuva forteeeee


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2015 às 19:30)

Parece que vamos ter alguma chuva nas próximas horas!


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2015 às 19:37)

aqui em Lisboa a chover bem, puxada a vento e muito ameno  16ºC de temperatura.


----------



## cactus (13 Dez 2015 às 19:39)

chove desde as 18H20 com chuva forte ao inicio ,agora fraco a moderado por vezes vento tem vindo a aumentar segundo me parece.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

mjviegas disse:


> Parece que vamos ter alguma chuva nas próximas horas!



Este mapa é produzido com que aplicação a partir de que dados? É de cobertura nebulosa ou eco de radar (intensidade de precipitação)?

Comparando com o mapa de radar do IPMA não são ecos de radar:






E também não me parece de nebulosidade:


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 19:41)

Aguaceiros moderados neste momento, acompanhada por vento moderado.


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

StormRic disse:


> Este mapa é produzido com que aplicação a partir de que dados? É de cobertura nebulosa ou eco de radar (intensidade de precipitação)?
> 
> Comparando com o mapa de radar do IPMA não são ecos de radar:
> 
> ...


Aplicação tempo e radar para Android. Penso que o mapa e de intensidade nublosa, mas vou verificar.


----------



## mjviegas (13 Dez 2015 às 19:51)

Segundo a aplicação e mapa de precipitacao.


----------



## MSantos (13 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Boas!

Inicio de noite com alguma chuva aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo, já tinha saudades!


----------



## lm1960 (13 Dez 2015 às 20:05)

Boas,

Por aqui chove desde as 17:30, algumas vezes com bastante intensidade.


----------



## Rachie (13 Dez 2015 às 20:09)

Acabei de ver isto no Facebook na página da Costa da Caparica 

http://www.costadecaparica.com/2015/12/13/foto-do-dia-furacao-na-caparica/

Como é possível as pessoas nem se aperceberem e porem likes com fartura


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 20:22)

Por aqui o acumulado não é nada de especial, *2,5 mm*.
Chuva moderada agora!
Ecos amarelos e laranjas devem cruzar a zona oeste, ainda bem, essa região carece e muito de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 20:46)

Chuva da grossa a começar agora mesmo!


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 20:50)

Hoje parece que a Costa da Caparica/mar da Calha/Foz do Tejo/ Bugio/ Cova do Vapor foram brindadas por um tornado, não sabemos se tocou no solo ou foi só sobre o mar


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 20:53)

Rachie disse:


> Acabei de ver isto no Facebook na página da Costa da Caparica
> 
> http://www.costadecaparica.com/2015/12/13/foto-do-dia-furacao-na-caparica/
> 
> Como é possível as pessoas nem se aperceberem e porem likes com fartura



Atenção: isto não é impossível atendendo às condições que pude observar hoje daqui de Carcavelos! Os cumulus congestus evoluíam e cresciam de facto muito rapidamente, além de várias fotos, os videos que fiz do dia todo mostram-no bem. Agora, o nome que dão ao fenómeno é que é perfeitamente ridículo. Julgo que esta formação é apenas o resultado de um rápido movimento vertical produzido pela aspiração da nuvem convectiva, não me parece que tenha um movimento rotacional na sua origem, como um tornado.





Falta averiguar o exacto momento, local e direcção deste registo. Quem conhecer bem a Caparica pode ajudar a perceber onde é exactamente para depois então determinar a direcção.


----------



## Rachie (13 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Agora, o nome que dão ao fenómeno é que é perfeitamente ridículo.


Era mesmo a parte do "furacão" a que eu me estava a referir. :-) houve pessoas a partilhar e por like sem se aperceberem que furacão não seria com certeza. Quanto ao fenómeno em si já vi vários parecidos.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Miguel96 disse:


> Hoje parece que a Costa da Caparica/mar da Calha/Foz do Tejo/ Bugio/ Cova do Vapor foram brindadas por um tornado, não sabemos se tocou no solo ou foi só sobre o mar



Isto terá sido possível observar daqui de Carcavelos, embora o ângulo esteja no limite de observação que tenho. Qual é a proveniência da primeira foto?

Pode ter ocorrido na passagem das células que eu disse receberem o ímpeto convectivo ao passarem nesta zona, fenómeno que costumo observar nas situações de Sul e SSW ( o efeito Caparica). Hoje de tarde o Tiagolco reportou esta torre convectiva sobre Carnaxide, precisamente no alinhamento SSW-NNE com a barra:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-dezembro-2015.8512/page-22#post-527032


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

16ºC o vento esse enfraqueceu bastante por aqui! chuva fraca neste momento, acumulados 10,2mm


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:12)

Pelos vistos também já há um vídeo a circular


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Pelos vistos também já há um vídeo a circular



Como é que ninguem caiu à água com a força do vento????
Foi sorte ou é montagem?

O tornado parece que passou no meio do esporão, mas pelo vídeo não mostra pânico nas pessoas, é por isso que questiono.


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

Rachie disse:


> Acabei de ver isto no Facebook na página da Costa da Caparica
> 
> http://www.costadecaparica.com/2015/12/13/foto-do-dia-furacao-na-caparica/
> 
> Como é possível as pessoas nem se aperceberem e porem likes com fartura



@Rachie muito obrigado pela partilha da noticia, foste o primeiro eheh


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:30)

por aqui vai continuando a chover moderado


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

Sigo agora com aguaceiros fracos e 15.1ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:36)

Wall Cloud na costa da caparica por volta das 15h.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:40)

Sigo com *5,8 mm.*
Celulas a SO de Cascais, parece que vão entrar aqui mesmo, venham elas.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Miguel96 disse:


> Como é que ninguem caiu à água com a força do vento????
> Foi sorte ou é montagem?
> 
> O tornado parece que passou no meio do esporão, mas pelo vídeo não mostra pânico nas pessoas, é por isso que questiono.


Vê-se que as duas da ponta estavam a correr para saírem da "rota de colisão".


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Dez 2015 às 21:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Vê-se que as duas da ponta estavam a correr para saírem da "rota de colisão".



@João Pedro  eu creio que tenhas tido uma ilusão, devido à rotacidade da imagem e o aumento de zoom.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 21:51)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Pelos vistos também já há um vídeo a circular





Miguel96 disse:


> Como é que ninguem caiu à água com a força do vento????
> Foi sorte ou é montagem?
> 
> O tornado parece que passou no meio do esporão, mas pelo vídeo não mostra pânico nas pessoas, é por isso que questiono.



Montagem não é seguramente!


----------



## João Pedro (13 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> @João Pedro  eu creio que tenhas tido uma ilusão, devido à rotacidade da imagem e o aumento de zoom.


Já vi várias vezes e parece-me mesmo que se afastam da tromba, mas pode ser efetivamente ilusão ótica. De qualquer forma, depois desta atravessar o esporão nota-se que as duas pessoas estão relativamente afastadas dela.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:03)

*7 mm*

E mais uma carga de água a caminho a SO.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

É impressionante como a chuva não pára!!! Desde as 19:00 que está assim!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Deixei um comentário no vídeo do Pedro Macedo Gonçalves, no sentido de podermos conhecer o momento da captura. Tenho quase a certeza de que fotografei as nuvens que terão dado origem a esta tromba, embora não tenha ângulo para ver este local da Cova do Vapor e, portanto, não tenha apanhado a própria tromba.

Já agora vou pôr aqui o video do final da tarde e chegada da chuva mais persistente associada à frente quente, que entretanto já não aparece na análise sinóptica das 18h:






O acumulado aqui em Carcavelos praia está em *4,6 mm*.
*15,9ºC, 91%, 1016,8 hPa.*

Continua a chuva mas fraca.
O vento voltou para SSE e está apenas moderado.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

Tenho sido bem contemplado com o desfile daquelas células intensas da tarde! Todas elas passaram aqui em cheio e largaram altas chuvadas!! 
Com a chegada da frente não tem parado de chover desde as 18h! Apenas varia a intensidade da chuva, de fraca a forte. Que saudades deste tempo assim!
Ja levo *13,5 mm *acumulados e a subir! 
Chove moderadamente e o vento estranhamente acalmou um pouco


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

A chegar agora mesmo à região de Cascais:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:29)

Sigo com *8,3 mm.*

______


Bem, parece que esta estação, localizada junto à aldeia de *Murtais, Mafra* está finalmente com dados correctos, andou anos a debitar dados errados, assim sendo, "nova estação" para consultarmos.

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=ILISBONM2#history/s20151211/e20151211/mdaily


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

O radar está medonho!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Reparem na dinâmica das nuvens desta tarde.

Aquele cumulus congestus no início do vídeo, o que vos parece?


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2015 às 22:34)

boa noite. Chuva forte por Telheiras. 15,1ºC. Vento moderado de sul


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Tem estado a chover com alguma intensidade. 
10mm/h em Caneças. 
O acumulado vai em 12,6mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

Atenção! Ecos vermelhos a chegar a Cascais!!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Atenção! Ecos vermelhos a chegar a Cascais!!



Se merecer a pena, filmo a intensidade da precipitação, está realmente perto.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se merecer a pena, filmo a intensidade da precipitação, está realmente perto.


Yup faz isso! Se houver trovoada já sabes


----------



## DaniFR (13 Dez 2015 às 22:45)

Chuva constante entre as 17h e as 22h.
*16,3mm* acumulados na estação do Pólo II da UC.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Um  coisa é certa, a vertente sul da serra de sintra agradece a carga torrencial que vai passar por lá.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

Já deve ter entrado:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

A entrar entre os dois cabos, Raso e Roca.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

A frente é muito lenta! Isto está a lembrar a última vez que deu trovoada aqui. A frente era muito lenta e passado uma hora de ter entrado na costa começa-se a ouvir e a ver a trovoada e os relâmpagos. Epah nunca se sabe...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

Bem, na ultima imagem de radar, voltou  ficar vermelho e ate parecer que vai passar aqui perto.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> A entrar entre os dois cabos, Raso e Roca.



Diminuiu para laranja, mas tem andado a oscilar.

Vento a aumentar em Carcavelos.

Temperatura a subir, pressão a descer.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

Ah linda Serra que vais apanhar uma grande molha!






Não há qualquer actividade eléctrica no território ou sequer no oceano até grande distância.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

De realçar que a intensidade dessa célula poderá não ser a que parece no radar, porque o radar de Coruche está desligado. Ou seja, o feixe dos dois radares restantes a essa latitude já está bem alto, e pode apenas estar a captar a presença de talvez granizo em altitude.

Por aqui 14,4ºC (Auriol) e 14,7ºC e 8,4mm (estação Técnico).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Chuva forte!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> De realçar que a intensidade dessa célula poderá não ser a que parece no radar, porque o radar de Coruche está desligado. Ou seja, o feixe dos dois radares restantes a essa latitude já está bem alto, e pode apenas estar a captar a presença de talvez granizo em altitude.



Excatamente, mas até pode por isso ser ao contrário, não estando a apanhar a base das nuvens a intensidade ser maior nos níveis baixos e à superfície.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

A trovoada seria a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Com esta bomba a chegar a Lisboa já penso que o acumulado chegue ao previsto.

Mínima: *13,3ºC*
Máxima: *16,6ºC*
Acumulado: *17,3 mm*
Rajada Máxima:* 52 km/h*


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> A trovoada seria a cereja no topo do bolo



Nada, não esperem qualquer actividade eléctrica.

Vermelho sobre o Raso, há quinze minutos.






Chuva a aumentar em Carcavelos.

 Edição: desapareceu o vermelho, ficou só laranja claro, 23:00. Talvez reactive.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:15)

Muita chuva por aqui, maravilha!


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

chove moderado neste momento. 14,9*C


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

15 mm por aqui.
Video feito ha pouco, às 23:10.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

StormRic disse:


> Edição: desapareceu o vermelho, ficou só laranja claro, 23:00. Talvez reactive.


Os ecos diminuíram em geral...
Já não deve voltar ao vermelho


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> 15 mm por aqui.
> Video feito ha pouco, às 23:10.



 Boa! Acumulados dispararam em toda a zona.

Forte aqui agora também.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

Boas noites.

Passei o dia fora, na faculdade, portanto não acompanhei muito o dia de hoje.

Desde há 1h, altura em que saí e regressei a casa, que chove intensamente. 

A estação de Caneças leva, desde as 23h, 5.8mm/h, estando actualmente com um rate de 33mm/h


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

StormRic disse:


> Boa! Acumulados dispararam em toda a zona.
> 
> Forte aqui agora também.



Do lado de lá da serra, Colares segue já nos 27 mm.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICOLARES6#history
Portanto, podemos pressupor que nos topos da serra devem seguir com um acumulado bem generoso mesmo. 
Terça passo pelo vale do Cabreiro, vamos ver que caudal encontro.


----------



## PedroAP7 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:24)

O ceu está a cair. Literalmente. Abrandou agora por menos de 30 segundos, mas voltou a descarregar com toda a força. Vão haver estragos de certeza, a rua parece um rio.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Por aqui até parou de chover


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Publicaram no facebook do MeteoMontijo esta fotografia numa publicação referente à tromba de água na Costa da Caparica de hoje. Esta terá sido a vista diretamente de Lisboa. Ou será outra tromba? (Fotografia Francisco Lopes)


----------



## Geiras (13 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Rebentou o céu em Mem Martins!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:28)

Vento com rajadas muito fortes. Chuva forte.


----------



## TekClub (13 Dez 2015 às 23:28)

por aqui nem pinga...


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:29)

AndréFrade disse:


> Publicaram no facebook do MeteoMontijo esta fotografia numa publicação referente à tromba de água na Costa da Caparica de hoje. Esta terá sido a vista diretamente de Lisboa. Ou será outra tromba? (Fotografia Francisco Lopes)



 É a mesma, passou exactamente aí.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Dez 2015 às 23:29)

Chove forte!!!!!


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

Vento rodou de SSE para SSW, rajadas que até rugiram.

Chuva a diminuir agora.

Vai chegar a Lisboa:


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

Chove com muita intensidade em Odivelas.
 Até dá gosto!


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muita chuva por aqui, maravilha!


Boas, Mafra ou Cascais? Por aqui ( Monte Gordo, Mafra) chove com força!!!


----------



## Rachie (13 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

*54 Km/h* em S.Domingos de Rana.

Dilúvio em Colares, cerca de *21 mm* em 60 minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

Bem lá se transformou a minha rua em ribeira, está tudo inundado no cruzamento, rajadas brutais e é desta que as folhas vão se todas!


----------



## Geopower (13 Dez 2015 às 23:41)

chove forte desde há 5 minutos.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Boas, Mafra ou Cascais? Por aqui ( Monte Gordo, Mafra) chove com força!!!



Boas, Cascais, 
Obrigado pela informação, ainda bem, essa zona precisa e muito de água!


----------



## Jodamensil (13 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

Chove forte em Loures há bastante tempo


----------



## AnDré (13 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

30mm hoje em Caneças, dos quais 14,2mm são desde as 23h. 

Vento a soprar agora com bastante intensidade. A chuva contínua, mas mais fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

15,1ºC
18 mm

Muito bom, tendo em conta a miseria dos ultimos tempos.

@StormRic a estação do Linhó tambem vai bem lançada, 28 mm!

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA4


----------



## Vitor TT (13 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

Que saudades de ouvir chuva a cair como neste momento está e tocada a vento, só falta trovejar, pronto já estou a pedir demais , há cerca de um quarto de hora com alguma força.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2015 às 23:49)

é o diluvio em Lisboa (Benfica) com MUITO vento à mistura.


----------



## david 6 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

chove com mais intensidade de novo aqui na Fajarda


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Dez 2015 às 23:52)

Como já foi aqui falado, bela rega em Colares, *18,2 mm *registados pela EMA instalada em Banzão.


----------



## StormRic (13 Dez 2015 às 23:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> a estação do Linhó tambem vai bem lançada, 28 mm!
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISINTRA4



 vamos lá ver se é desta que a Mula enche, e a Lagoa Azul.

Região de Lisboa privilegiada!







jonas_87 disse:


> Como já foi aqui falado, bela rega em Colares, *18,2 mm *registados pela EMA instalada em Banzão.



E ainda falta o depois das 23h, que a estação WU mostrou.


----------



## Tufao André (13 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

A chuva não para de cair impressionante! Ha pouco choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos mas agora acalmou mais. No entanto continua a cair certinha  
O acumulado disparou e ja vai nuns fantásticos *77 mm*!!!  E ainda não parou de chover...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Tufao André disse:


> A chuva não para de cair impressionante! Ha pouco choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos mas agora acalmou mais. No entanto continua a cair certinha
> O acumulado disparou e ja vai nuns fantásticos *77 mm*!!!  E ainda não parou de chover...


Esse valor é impressionante!! Tens a certeza que está certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Tufao André disse:


> A chuva não para de cair impressionante! Ha pouco choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos mas agora acalmou mais. No entanto continua a cair certinha
> O acumulado disparou e ja vai nuns fantásticos *77 mm*!!!  E ainda não parou de chover...




77 mm? Isso não faz sentido,  claramente o pluviometro a contar precipitação ficticia lol
Ha umas quantas estações assim, infelizmente, chuva + vento intenso + má instalação/fixação = dados errados de precipitação .


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

AnDré disse:


> 30mm hoje em Caneças, dos quais 14,2mm são desde as 23h.
> 
> Vento a soprar agora com bastante intensidade. A chuva contínua, mas mais fraca.



O dilúvio que passou aí:


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:03)

Tufao André disse:


> O acumulado disparou e ja vai nuns fantásticos *77 mm*!!!



Totalmente impossível, nem sequer houve ecos de radar de metade desse calibre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:03)

Tufao André disse:


> A chuva não para de cair impressionante! Ha pouco choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos mas agora acalmou mais. No entanto continua a cair certinha
> O acumulado disparou e ja vai nuns fantásticos *77 mm*!!!  E ainda não parou de chover...


Pois 77mm é um bocado estranho, deve ter sido 50mm em 1 hora?


----------



## AMFC (14 Dez 2015 às 00:05)

Agora já acalmou mas foi pelo menos hora e meia a chover com muita intensidade e rajadas fortes. Sabe bem esta noite invernosa depois de quase mês e meio de tédio.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 00:05)

Só faltava a trovoada mas enfim, penso que o melhor desta frente já passou...
Que venha o próximo


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2015 às 00:06)

Na altura que chovia com mais intensidade:

(Fotografia tirada com o telemóvel, com a chuva a bater com muita intensidade na janela voltada a sul)






A estação de Caneças acumulou 17mm na última hora. O dia acabou nos 33mm.

Boa rega! As couves estavam mesmo a precisar.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2015 às 00:07)

Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas. (Alvalade)


----------



## Tufao André (14 Dez 2015 às 00:07)

Sim, está certo! Voces não têm noção do dilúvio que caiu aqui à meia hora... Aquele eco vermelho do radar passou aqui em cheio! E ja pra não falar daquelas células intensas durante a tarde que afectaram aqui a zona... Já ha ruas completamente inundadas claro!


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

E eu que pensava que aqui tinha chovido bem eis que Lisboa mais uma vez como sempre leva com tudo 

Ontem terminei o dia com 11,4mm

Agora não chove e está ameno o tempo 16,2ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Tufao André disse:


> Sim, está certo! Voces não têm noção do dilúvio que caiu aqui à meia hora... Aquele eco vermelho do radar passou aqui em cheio! E ja pra não falar daquelas células intensas durante a tarde que afectaram aqui a zona... Já ha ruas completamente inundadas claro!


Qual é a estação que acompanha?


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Tufao André disse:


> Sim, está certo! Voces não têm noção do dilúvio que caiu aqui à meia hora... Aquele eco vermelho do radar passou aqui em cheio! E ja pra não falar daquelas células intensas durante a tarde que afectaram aqui a zona... Já ha ruas completamente inundadas claro!



Em 1hora quase 80mm? Se a agua na rua chegar a maio dos carros acredito nesse valor. Já não é de agora que estranho muito os valores dessa zona sempre muito altos.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:12)

Tufao André disse:


> Aquele eco vermelho do radar passou aqui em cheio! E ja pra não falar daquelas células intensas durante a tarde que afectaram aqui a zona... Já ha ruas completamente inundadas claro!



Só vendo o gráfico da estação. Negativo, não houve ecos vermelhos a passar na zona da Venda Nova/Amadora, se é aí que está a estação.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 00:14)

Tufao André disse:


> Sim, está certo! Voces não têm noção do dilúvio que caiu aqui à meia hora... Aquele eco vermelho do radar passou aqui em cheio! E ja pra não falar daquelas células intensas durante a tarde que afectaram aqui a zona... Já ha ruas completamente inundadas claro!


No máximo 20mm. Mais que isso é impossível!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:17)

O dia de ontem terminou nos *18,3 mm *de acumulado, muito bom.
______

Agora tudo calmo, *14,7ºC.*
Noites frescas, só daqui a 7/8 dias.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Dez 2015 às 00:18)

Vocês não estão a perceber! Este valor é o TOTAL desde as 0h de ontem (dia 13)... Das 23h as 0h o acumulado foi de 20 mm!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

Eu estou à espera que a estação de Belas revele os últimos valores, é um pouco lenta a guardar dados...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Tufao André disse:


> Vocês não estão a perceber! Este valor é o TOTAL desde as 0h de ontem (dia 13)... Das 23h as 0h o acumulado foi de 20 mm!



Continua a ser impossível.

Há tabela ou gráfico do registo horário pelo menos?


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Tufao André disse:


> Vocês não estão a perceber! Este valor é o TOTAL desde as 0h de ontem (dia 13)... Das 23h as 0h o acumulado foi de 20 mm!


Sim os 20mm até percebo, mas queria mesmo ver o local da estação em questão se não se importar.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Dez 2015 às 00:24)

Tufao André disse:


> Vocês não estão a perceber! Este valor é o TOTAL desde as 0h de ontem (dia 13)... Das 23h as 0h o acumulado foi de 25 mm!


Qual é a tua estação? A estação do wunderground mais perto da tua zona, que tem pluviómetro, é esta, situada em Belas e a precipitação acumulada é muito diferente da que tu registas...
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IBELAS3


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2015 às 00:28)

E hoje lá fui dar o tradicional giro, a iniciar onde ?, como já havia algum vento por aqui comecei a imaginar como estaria na serra, e claro, apontar "armas" para a Peninha, inicio de tarde pelas 15:00h começa a chover instantes antes de sair de casa, mas passou logo, a chegar ao Linhó e rumo a Peninha ainda sem chuva, mas no alto da serra estava nevoeiro, aqui não levei a DSLR pois optei por levar o guarda chuva ( nem sei bem para quê com a ventania que estava ) caso começa-se a chover, o que não aconteceu, e a compacta,

este era o cenário por lá,







bom, ir a Peninha e não sentir a fúria do vento é como ter um super desportivo e não acelerar nele, "apenas" registei uns modestos 84,3 Km/h, coisa pouca para este local, a velocidade normal rondava os 60 - 75 km/h, ainda não foi desta que bati o meu recorde de registo, o que também não deverá ser fácil,
a temperatura chegou aos 14,8º C, até nem estava assim para o frio,
este foi o local dos registos,






de regresso a base ( ainda fiz uns registos de video da desolação da serra do mega vendaval que houve ),

rumo a Cascais, onde ainda estava a roda gigante a funcionar, o vento aqui não era forte, ainda, 
mas já começava a pingar, gotas grossas tocadas a vento,
nova paragem a saída de Cascais, a chuva mais tocada a vento, mas pouca intensidade a criar obstáculos para o exercício da fotografia, que foi sempre uma constante,






cabo Raso, para tirar fotos já tinha de ser dentro do carro, tripé no lado do pendura, janela aberta e carro orientado para poder fotografar e não molhar nada,






a caminho do Guincho, acreditem que isto não foi fácil, pois a visibilidade era reduzida e tinha de orientar o carro de modo a apontar a máquina pelo lado do vidro do pendura e não molhar nada, e local pedregoso e perto das falésias ainda arrisquei um pouco, devia ter levado o jipe pois tenho melhores condições para isto, se bem que oscila mais com o vento o que pode estragar as fotos devido ao maior tempo de exposição,






na Pirolita, como tinha a chuva de frente, teve de ser com a máquina apontada para o pára-brisas ISO mais elevado e accionar o limpa vidros momento antes de carregar no gatilho ( para as longas exposições utilizo a função de atraso de exposição ) para a escova não ficar na fotografia,






e praia da Aguda, onde a chuva aumentava de intensidade, mas sem ser algo significativa, o vento moderado, com algumas rajadas, como chovia não deu para o medir,






após estas, rumo a casa, de referir que a temperatura de casa até Sintra rondou os 17º C, a passar na marginal já nos 14º - 15º C e acima da Roca nos 13º - 14º até casa e sempre a cair.


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2015 às 00:32)

E durante o tempo que escrevi o post anterior a chuva batida a vento, foi delicioso ouvir até abri a janela para ouvir bem a orquestra ( ainda tenho outra janela por fora dos estores ) que saudades,

estão 14,7º C e mais de 90% Hr e neste momento chove novamente com alguma intensidade.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

Tufao André disse:


> Eu sigo a estação mais perto daqui que é a de Ajuda-Monsanto do Weather Underground.



Essa estação está avariada, costuma ter problemas no registo da precipitação.

Neste momento mostra um rain rate de 60 mm/h e em meia hora "acumulou" 25 mm! Provavelmente é do vento.

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...ALI2#history/tdata/s20151214/e20151214/mdaily

http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IAJUDALI2#history/s20151213/e20151213/mdaily

Está explicada a confusão.


----------



## Tufao André (14 Dez 2015 às 00:38)

Peço desculpa pelo erro, já fui verificar e o valor correcto é um total acumulado de *45 mm*! Realmente estava a achar exagerado o valor... Fui ver outra estação mais perto e já me parece mais correcto! Mais uma vez desculpem o mal entendido.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:50)

Vitor TT disse:


> este era o cenário por lá,





Vitor TT disse:


> "apenas" registei uns modestos 84,3 Km/h



 reportagem!! 

*84 Km/h *não está nada mal! Devias ter ficado até às onze da noite... (estou a brincar).
14,8ºC é excelente, um calor desgraçado para Peninha, uns meros dois graus abaixo aqui de Carcavelos.

Fotos lindas de Cascais ao Raso e para norte. Aquela a caminho do Guincho com a serra cortada pelo tecto baixo e a luz da Roca nas nuvens é espectáculo.
A da Pirolita é o cúmulo da teimosia!  mas tinha que ser 

Excelente, como sempre!


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 00:53)

Tufao André disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo erro, já fui verificar e o valor correcto é um total acumulado de *45 mm*! Realmente estava a achar exagerado o valor... Fui ver outra estação mais perto e já me parece mais correcto! Mais uma vez desculpem o mal entendido.



 tudo bem. As estações privadas temos que andar sempre a comparar entre elas e com as oficiais. Provavelmente o que acontece é sempre o problema do vento  a abanar o pluviómetro.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 01:02)

Tufao André disse:


> o valor correcto é um total acumulado de *45 mm*



Correcto para qual estação? Se é da Ajuda, tudo o que seja mostrado nesta altura está errado, seja de ontem seja de hoje.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

Bem aqui vai voltando a chover de forma moderada...

Acumulados 0,8mm desde as 00h

Rajada máxima desde as 00h de 50km/h

Temperatura a subir 16,8ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 01:09)

Carcavelos terminou o dia com uns modestos *8,6 mm*, pode-se dizer que quase tudo o que caíu, o vento levou...

Desde a meia-noite não chove. Parque São Domingos tem um registo com problemas, à semelhança de Ajuda.


Neste momento 16,3ºC aqui em Carcavelos, e pressão a subir, 1016,5 hPa. Mantém-se a HR elevada, 89%.

Vento moderado de SSW, sem rajadas.

A precipitação da última hora de ontem:







Dois Portos com *17,1 mm*! Várias estações confirmaram assim a validade do aviso amarelo para precipitação.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 01:11)

Chove forte por aqui agora

1,4mm
16m8ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 01:16)

miguel disse:


> Bem aqui vai voltando a chover de forma moderada...
> 
> Acumulados 0,8mm desde as 00h
> 
> ...



A frente a acabar de passar aí!







Vale do Tejo e Ribatejo, felizmente, também com muita chuva. Vamos lá ver se ainda chega algo de jeito ao Alentejo interior mesmo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 01:21)

Acumulado do dia de ontem: *32,7 mm* (not bad )
Agora vamos ser o que a 2ª quinzena de Dezembro nos traz!

Acumulado de hoje já vai em 1,3 mm


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 01:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Acumulado do dia de ontem: *32,7 mm* (not bad



Que inveja! 


Setúbal em cheio há pouco:


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 01:28)

Vai caindo certinha de forma moderada por vezes forte

acumulados 4,4mm 
16,1ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 01:34)

5,4mm e chove forte... Na próxima hora deve chover bastante por aqui

O vento acalmou!

16,0ºC


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 01:36)

Vento a aumentar significativamente!
Forte de SW com rajadas!

Valores estáveis: 16,4ºC, 90%, 1016,0 hPa

Não chove.


----------



## Jodamensil (14 Dez 2015 às 01:49)

E agora? Já passou tudo? tá tao calmo


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 01:55)

Aqui chove forte sem parar

7,4mm


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 05:45)

*23,6 mm* em Setúbal, das 3h às 4h; *41,1 mm *em quatro horas devido a um persistente alinhamento de células com ecos vermelhos.

Uma vasta área de precipitação aproxima-se de sudoeste, devendo atingir especialmente a sul de Lisboa e litoral alentejano.


----------



## ct5iul (14 Dez 2015 às 08:03)

StormRic disse:


> Essa estação está avariada, costuma ter problemas no registo da precipitação.
> 
> Neste momento mostra um rain rate de 60 mm/h e em meia hora "acumulou" 25 mm! Provavelmente é do vento.
> 
> ...



Bom dia

Informo que a estação do MeteoAjuda tem tido problemas com o Ploviometro ,acontece que perto da estação fizeram uma escola recentemente, na qual tem uns censores de chuva instalados no sistema de rega que interferem com a frequência do Ploviometro da estação do MeteoAjuda.
Vou tentar resolver o problema o mais rápido possível.

No entanto no mesmo local existe outra estação para uso privado no qual registou no dia de ontem ate as 00h 16.5 mm 
No dia de Hoje o registo desde as 00h e de 4,3 mm


----------



## Geopower (14 Dez 2015 às 08:47)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Chuva moderada. 15,7*C. Vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2015 às 09:05)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte acompanhado de rajadas por aqui. Complicado sair de casa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 09:27)

já em Lisboa agora não chove, mas já esteve a chover bem , o radar parece um bocado enganador porque choveu mais do que a intensidade que o radar mostrava

entrada complicada em Lisboa hoje, primeiro logo acidente na A1 com transito lento logo depois das portagens de Alverca, fiz um desvio já entrei quase à entrada de Lisboa, cheguei ao inicio da 2ª circular chuva forte  mal se via o caminho, depois trânsito parado porque havia outro acidente na 2ª circular no campo grande, quando finalmente consegui sair para a rotunda do relógio foi preciso ter cuidado depois nas ruas até chegar porque havia muitos lençóis de água, alguns já subiam o passeio, mas lá finalmente cheguei, uma entrada aventureira esta


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 09:39)

Está a cair um diluvio em Setúbal e dura a horas alias foi toda a madrugada quase sem parar...

Acumulados já desde as 00h *56,2mm rain rate máximo a pouco 128,0mm/h*


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 09:43)

O radar do IPMA está avariado só pode...só tem ecos verdes? já vi chover bem menos que isto com ecos encarnados 

*57,6mm*


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 09:52)

O diluvio não para as inundações são mais que muitas!

62,0mm

 Desde dia 8 de Outubro de 2010 que não chovia assim tanto aqui...


----------



## jotasetubal (14 Dez 2015 às 09:56)

miguel disse:


> O diluvio não para as inundações são mais que muitas!
> 
> 62,0mm
> 
> Desde dia 8 de Outubro de 2010 que não chovia assim tanto aqui...



Safa-nos o facto de a maré baixa ser agora pelas 10h30, senão hoje era dia de andar de barco na Praça do Bocage!


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 09:57)

Entrada de SW no seu melhor 

66,2mm

Não sei como está a baixa nem consigo lá chegar as estradas tao intransitaveis


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 09:59)

69mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2015 às 09:59)

A noite de ontem, e madrugada foi regada por aguaceiros moderados, praticamente sem interrupçoes.
O dia de hoje acordou com aguaceiros fracos.
Nao tenho como medir a quantidade de precipitação, mas este evento já deu para acumular alguma coisa, o meu instrumento de medição é um balde.
Já fazia falta alguma chuva.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 10:01)

Cai com um rain rate de 145mm/h a minutos 

70,2m a caminho de bater o recor da minha estaçao do dia mais chuvoso que foi 8/10/2010 com 73,4mm


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 10:12)

miguel disse:


> O radar do IPMA está avariado só pode...só tem ecos verdes? já vi chover bem menos que isto com ecos encarnados
> 
> *57,6mm*



pois eu também acho, abocado em Lisboa também estava com o radar assim parecido com ecos verdes e chovia muito forte

PS: bom acumulado


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 10:17)

Entretanto acalmou um pouco, agora chove moderado

O acumulado vai nos 72,2mm  

16,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 10:33)

acumulados da ultima hora:


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 10:37)

Bati o recorde da minha estação que durava desde Outubro de 2010

Acumulados até agora 73,6mm desde as 00h

16,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 10:49)

miguel disse:


> Bati o recorde da minha estação que durava desde Outubro de 2010
> 
> Acumulados até agora 73,6mm desde as 00h
> 
> 16,0ºC



Choramingar compensa. 
Excelente acumulado, e parece que vai subir mais um pouco, aguaceiro intensos SO em aproximação.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 11:05)

acumulado ultima hora, *27.4mm *em Setúbal 








vai chovendo moderado neste momento em Lisboa


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:06)

Chove sem parar e agora a aumentar de intensidade outra vez.
Acumulados até agora *75,0mm*

Desde ontem acumulados 87mm de chuva


----------



## Thomar (14 Dez 2015 às 11:11)

miguel disse:


> Chove sem parar e agora a aumentar de intensidade outra vez.
> Acumulados até agora *75,0mm*
> 
> Desde ontem acumulados 87mm de chuva


A estação do IPMA aí de Setúbal, regista desde as 00H até ás 10H um total de* 79,8mm*!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

c


david 6 disse:


> acumulado ultima hora, *27.4mm *em Setúbal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal.
Impressionante como pouco chove em Pegões.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

Chuva torrencial mal vejo o prédio a frente!!!

77,2mm


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:17)

79,2mm é um dia quase épico daqueles que ocorre 1 vez em 10 anos


----------



## Firefigther (14 Dez 2015 às 11:22)

Por aqui chove torrencialmente


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:23)

*81,2mm *


----------



## Geiras (14 Dez 2015 às 11:23)

Chove torrencialmente há imenso tempo em Sintra!


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Diluvio descomunal agora 

83,2mm


----------



## AMFC (14 Dez 2015 às 11:33)

miguel disse:


> Chove sem parar e agora a aumentar de intensidade outra vez.
> Acumulados até agora *75,0mm*
> 
> Desde ontem acumulados 87mm de chuva



Hoje estás em grande


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

*85,2mm *desde as 00h
*97,2mm *nas ultimas 48h


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Chuva muito forte já há bastante tempo no Montijo. Estradas alagadas.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

cheias em Setubal


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2015 às 11:53)

Sigo agora com aguaceiros fracos, depois de cerca de 1 hora e meia com aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 11:55)

*86,2mm*


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2015 às 11:56)

que grandes cargas têm caído em Lisboa!! Tem sido assim toda a manhã...assim sim!!


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 11:59)

ultima hora:


----------



## Firefigther (14 Dez 2015 às 12:25)

Por aqui o sol teima em brilhar.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2015 às 12:27)

miguel disse:


> *86,2mm*



Valores impressionantes em Setúbal.  
Lá se safou a média do mês!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Acabou de chover torrencialmente, o radar não mostrou bem o eco, o radar de Coruche faz muita falta!
Mas que grande dilúvio em Setúbal, forma-se tudo no Atlântico e parece que explode ao chegar a Setúbal! 

Choveu bem pelas 9h da manhã apesar do radar não mostrar muito bem!

Acumulado: *11 mm *


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2015 às 12:33)

Boas! 

Madrugada e manhã com chuva quase constante aqui em Santo Estêvão. Acho estranho as estações do WU aqui das redondezas terem valores na casa dos 8-10mm, pela intensidade e duração da precipitação, diria que estaríamos na casa dos 20-30mm, mas também ainda são uns 12km de distância entre a minha localização e o local das estações.


----------



## jotasetubal (14 Dez 2015 às 12:35)

A passar por Setubal


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

Céu para Noroeste à pouco. Chegou bastante nevoeiro

Edit: estou com problemas a encontrar o BBCode no imgur no APP do telemóvel, alguém sabe?


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

Nao entendo esse mapa do IPMA. Impossivel o acumulado da estacao de Colares ser zero. Já choveu a potes.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 12:38)

Ja não chove o acumulado do dia está em 86,6mm

só se ouvem sirenes...


----------



## Griffin (14 Dez 2015 às 13:07)

Boa tarde,

Bela carga de água agora pela zona de Samora Correia. Em poucos minutos o acumulado do dia passou de 8mm para 21mm.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 13:09)

ultima hora, mais *21.6mm* em Setúbal , Setúbal em alta hoje, também* 11.4mm *em Colares, Sintra:






estação de Setúbal do IPMA conta com *110.6mm* hoje 
ou seja teve mais de 60mm em 6h (65.6mm) ou seja um aviso vermelho


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 13:16)

Incrível esse valor do IPMA mas também a distancia da minha estação para a do IPMA ronda os 20km e isso faz diferença 

Aqui acumulados 86,6mm desde as 00h e 98,6mm desde ontem


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 13:31)

Estão várias ruas fechadas é muito complicado andar de carro hoje pela cidade!

17,0ºC
86,6mm
Rain rate máximo 145,8mm/h
Rajada máxima 58km/h


----------



## Vince (14 Dez 2015 às 13:38)

> *Chuva intensa provoca inundações em Setúbal*
> O mau tempo que se faz sentir em Setúbal esta segunda-feira levou os bombeiros a responderem a dezenas de pedidos de ajuda
> A chuva intensa que se abateu sobre a cidade de Setúbal nas últimas horas já provocou inundações na Avenida Luísa Todi e noutras zonas mais baixas da cidade, disse à Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Sapadores, Paulo Lamego.
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-12-14-Chuva-intensa-provoca-inundacoes-em-Setubal


----------



## Portugal Storms (14 Dez 2015 às 13:41)

Por Palmela choveu fortemente durante cerca de 20 minutos, fiz um pequeno vídeo que penso que ajuda a mostrar a intensidade da chuva.
Entretanto a temperatura está bem agradável com19º e 73% HR.



Cameras utilizadas:
Kodak Easyshare Max Z900
ActionCam (marca branca)


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 14:10)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Por Palmela choveu fortemente durante cerca de 20 minutos, fiz um pequeno vídeo que penso que ajuda a mostrar a intensidade da chuva.
> Entretanto a temperatura está bem agradável com19º e 73% HR.
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns, excelente vídeo!


----------



## jotasetubal (14 Dez 2015 às 14:23)

Então e hoje ainda se prevê mais animação para Setúbal? Para saber se meto gasóleo no jipe para ir tirar umas fotos


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2015 às 14:35)

Chuva moderada neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (14 Dez 2015 às 14:49)

ultima hora, precipitação já tinha deixado o litoral, a mais intensa ia lá para os meus lados de Coruche


----------



## DaniFR (14 Dez 2015 às 16:23)

Boa tarde

Começa a chover em Coimbra. Até ao momento, *2mm* acumulados.

Temperatura actual:* 16ºC*


----------



## TekClub (14 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

Chove bem agora...


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Edit: estou com problemas a encontrar o BBCode no imgur no APP do telemóvel, alguém sabe?



Por baixo da imagem: Post options - embed post
També podes simplesmente fazer copy do endereço da imagem (clique botão direito)


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:01)

fhff disse:


> Nao entendo esse mapa do IPMA. Impossivel o acumulado da estacao de Colares ser zero. Já choveu a potes.



Atenção às horas: 11:00 significa entre as 10h e as 11h. Das 11h às 12h há registo de 11,4 mm.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

jotasetubal disse:


> Então e hoje ainda se prevê mais animação para Setúbal? Para saber se meto gasóleo no jipe para ir tirar umas fotos



  a situação não é propriamente "animada", há prejuízos.


----------



## fhff (14 Dez 2015 às 17:28)

StormRic disse:


> Atenção às horas: 11:00 significa entre as 10h e as 11h. Das 11h às 12h há registo de 11,4 mm.


Sim. Mas também choveu antes das 11. o acumulado foi inferior, mas deveria haver acumulado. Acho estranho. ..


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:29)

Houve algum aviso para esta situação em *Setúbal*? Parece-me que o IPMA esteve mal neste aspecto.

*119,1 mm* em 24 horas

*67,4 mm* em 6 horas, das 7:00 às 13:00 (_>critério de aviso vermelho_) a somar a *44,8 mm* das 23:00 às 5:00 (>critério de aviso laranja). Depois deste primeiro episódio da madrugada deviam ter percebido que vinha mais e pior.

Valores horários superiores a 20 mm por três vezes, três momentos horários a justificar aviso laranja!
*23,6 mm* das 3:00 às 4:00
*27,4 mm* das 9:00 às 10:00
*21,6 mm* das 11:00 às 12:00


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

fhff disse:


> Sim. Mas também choveu antes das 11. o acumulado foi inferior, mas deveria haver acumulado. Acho estranho. ..



A estação do IPMA é no Banzão perto da ponte do Rodízio. Não tenho detectado falhas recentes, os registos nestes dias foram consistentes com outras estações amadoras.


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

*14,1 mm* em Leiria (aeródromo) das 15:00 às 16:00

Em Setúbal as estações amadoras existentes registaram estes acumulados hoje (em cm):


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 17:45)

Com algum tipo de aviso, especial, local, ou qualquer outra coisa para Setúbal, que não o corriqueiro aviso amarelo e "chuva por vezes forte" para quase todo o território, muitas pessoas poderiam ter por exemplo, retirado as suas viaturas de certos locais ou não estacionado lá quando foram para o trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (14 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

Boas!

Durante a tarde choveu bastante menos por aqui, no entanto, o céu manteve-se encoberto. Esta chuvinha foi uma maravilha para as bolotas de sobreiro que semeei.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 18:10)

Aqui desde a manha que não caiu nem mais uma pinga!

Acumulados hoje 86,6mm e 98,6mm nas ultimas 24h
Rate máximo 145,8mm/h (09:58)
Rajada máxima 58km/h (03:42)

Temperatura máxima 18,2ºC
Temperatura mínima 13,9ºC

Agora sigo com 17,7ºC, 95%Hre vento moderado


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 18:13)

Olá, pessoas do Centro 
Provavelmente venho atrasada no assunto e isto até é off-topic, mas falem-me um pouco sobre o que se passou no domingo na praia da Cova do Vapor, Costa da Caparica:


Já vi que se comentou muito por aqui!
@StormRic, não perdes uma para comentar estes vídeos


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2015 às 19:16)

vamm disse:


> Já vi que se comentou muito por aqui!-
> @StormRic, não perdes uma para comentar estes vídeos



Obrigado por teres visto e posto aqui. 

Sim , já tinha sido posto aqui este vídeo, curiosamente sob um nome de autor diferente, que terá sido alterado pelo que vejo agora (interessante...). Será que foi na sequência do meu pedido de mais informações, sem resposta?

Continuamos sem confirmação do momento em que ocorreu. Penso que tenho imagens das nuvens que desencadearam esta tromba, mas não da tromba porque de onde estou não tenho ângulo de visão aqui para a Cova do Vapor.
Seria muito interessante sabermos para percebermos que certas nuvens, mesmo não tendo um aspecto muito impressionante e de grande desenvolvimento, podem no entanto gerar fenómenos como este. O mesmo já se tem detectado noutras alturas, e é um conhecimento deveras precioso para futuras previsões e precauções.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:34)

Acabou de chover torrencialmente na Amadora-Queluz com a chegada de uma célula, pena ser bastante local e não existir nenhuma estação para comprovar.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Boas,

Acumulado:* 6,1 mm*
Sauna presente...*16,8ºC* e *91% HR.*
A volta de bike nestas condições custa que se farta.
___

Estou curioso para ver como serão as condições atmosféricas na altura da passagem de ano,
no ano passado o carro marcava 4ºC junto ao Cais do Sodré.


----------



## cactus (14 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

Parece que hoje ( SETUBAL) decidiu ser o penico de  PORTUGAL !


----------



## Miguel96 (14 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

Aqui está o link da tromba de água na Cova do Vapor e do mau tempo em Setúbal

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo/chuva-intensa-provoca-inundacoes-em-setubal

Estrada alagada junto à linha ferroviária em Setúbal


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Dez 2015 às 21:28)

Já consegui! Foto tirada um pouco antes das 13h quando chegava bastante nevoeiro


----------



## lm1960 (14 Dez 2015 às 22:17)

Boas,

Por aqui não chove desde as 14:30+/-, vieram uns pingos para assustar ás 19:00.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Dez 2015 às 22:34)

A máxima foi aos *17,6ºC*.
Amanhã pode tocar nos *19ºC*.
T.actual: *17,0ºC* ! enfim é o que temos,enquanto a sauna não se for embora...


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado por teres visto e posto aqui.
> 
> Sim , já tinha sido posto aqui este vídeo, curiosamente sob um nome de autor diferente, que terá sido alterado pelo que vejo agora (interessante...). Será que foi na sequência do meu pedido de mais informações, sem resposta?
> 
> ...



Vi algumas fotos aqui das nuvens "ventosas" que passaram pela vossa zona, não dá para ver mais ou menos os horários e tentar traçar uma linha com isso? Custa-me a crer que aquela nuvem do vídeo não tenha seguido com fúria para outros lados e ser aquela que eles falaram aqui.


Edit: fiz uma pesquisa pelo instagram e facebook, as fotos que mostraram aqui, foram publicadas pelas 15h30/16h, outras mais tarde. Esta foi publicada às 19h40 +/-, mas de resto não encontro mais nada.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

Sigo com 17,7ºC vai ser uma minima a rondar os 15ºC e será assim os próximos dias...


----------



## Vitor TT (14 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

StormRic disse:


> Com algum tipo de aviso, especial, local, ou qualquer outra coisa para Setúbal, que não o corriqueiro aviso amarelo e "chuva por vezes forte" para quase todo o território, muitas pessoas poderiam ter por exemplo, retirado as suas viaturas de certos locais ou não estacionado lá quando foram para o trabalho.



StormRic, esquece, porque para a maioria das pessoas bem podem colocar todos e quaisquer avisos que estão-se maribando, como um dos muitos exemplos, basta ver como se conduz em dias de chuva, eu num troço entre Odivelas e Benfica, pelas 14:00h apanhei dois acidentes, são carros mais antigos a andar nas horas, seguramente muitos com pneus de "25€" sem qualquer segurança, eu num carro com tracção integral, ESP´s, ABS´s e etc´s ando mais devagar, porque no jipe ( tracção traseira ) nem passo dos 50 - 60 km/h e é em curvas abertas, por isso,

---------------//--------------

realidade de hoje, manhã um pouco chuvosa, a pausar a meio da manhã, estava no meu mecãnico, pelas 12:00h começo a ouvir um som forte, era chuva que caia nas horas durante uns 15 min. e eu a preparar-me para tomar banho gratuito  pois tinha de vir embora, mas terminou, por curiosidade em Benfica segundo a minha irmã na mesma altura não choveu nada,

quando cheguei a Benfica era este o estado de uma das ruas,










a mínima ficou-se pelos 13,7º C, actualmente ainda estão 16,7º C ( até estou a duvidar disto, mas no carro tinha a marcar 16º - 17º C +- pelas 19:45h ).


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 00:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foto tirada um pouco antes das 13h quando chegava bastante nevoeiro



Boa foto, com claridade, mostra muito bem o ambiente mais comum durante o dia de hoje.



vamm disse:


> fiz uma pesquisa pelo instagram e facebook, as fotos que mostraram aqui, foram publicadas pelas 15h30/16h, outras mais tarde. Esta foi publicada às 19h40 +/-, mas de resto não encontro mais nada.



 boa descoberta esta foto, talvez a que mostre melhor toda a extensão da tromba. Estranho o pouco interesse relativo que este fenómeno despertou, não haver mais pessoas que tenham tirado fotos, pois é uma tromba perfeita, daquelas de galeria, será que estamos a ficar habituados a isto?

Penso que se pode então concluir que terá sido por volta das 15h ou pouco depois.

Que frustração não ter ângulo daqui que pudesse tê-la avistado porque estava com certeza à vista pelas fotos que tirei, só que o prédio tem orientação NNW-ESE e a Cova do Vapor fica já oculta.

Vou agora examinar melhor todas as fotos e pela forma da nuvem relacionar com as que tirei, para determinar não só o momento mas o aspecto que tem vista de longe uma nuvem que produza uma tromba tão bem formada como esta.

É pena não ter a sequência de radar completa, acho que só guardei algumas imagens.


Entretanto, resumo do dia que findou, aqui em Carcavelos praia:

Mínima de *16,0ºC* (incrível mas natural numa situação de fluxo tropical sem ter passado a frente fria). Máxima de *18,5ºC* e o dia termina com 16,6ºC.

HR entre *82%*, ao amanhecer, e *96%* com o nevoeiro e a chuva da manhã.

Acumulado de *3,6 mm* em dois períodos de chuva: entre as 8h e as 9h30, batida a vento de Leste moderado com rajadas fortes, 2,8 mm; das 10h30 ao meio-dia, 0,8 mm.

O evento produziu assim até agora, em dois dias, *12,2 mm*. Dos menores valores em toda a área da Grande Lisboa e arredores.

Mantém-se o vento de SSE, à medida que a nebulosidade da frente fria (estamos ainda em sector quente) se aproxima de WSW, mas ainda a centenas de quilómetros. Pelas previsões, nunca chegará a passar cá. As temperaturas amanhã serão notavelmente tropicais.


----------



## Tufao André (15 Dez 2015 às 00:15)

Agora sem confusões, vamos la fazer o balanço destes 2 dias de forte precipitação:
Total acumulado de ontem (até as 0h) - *35 mm*
Total acumulado de hoje - *10,2 mm *(basicamente durante o periodo da manhã até às 13h)

Logo, um total de 45,2 mm nos 2 dias!  Balanço bastante positivo, dentro dos valores esperados e sem estragos de maior felizmente! De assinalar apenas pequenas inundações aqui na zona.
Pena que tenha chegado ao fim, talvez com sorte la para o fim de semana tenhamos mais precipitação segundo o ECM...


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 01:00)

Tufao André disse:


> Total acumulado de ontem (até as 0h) - *35 mm*
> Total acumulado de hoje - *10,2 mm*



Parece bem, mas em que estação?


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 01:01)

vamm disse:


> Vi algumas fotos aqui das nuvens "ventosas" que passaram pela vossa zona, não dá para ver mais ou menos os horários e tentar traçar uma linha com isso? Custa-me a crer que aquela nuvem do vídeo não tenha seguido com fúria para outros lados e ser aquela que eles falaram aqui.
> 
> 
> Edit: fiz uma pesquisa pelo instagram e facebook, as fotos que mostraram aqui, foram publicadas pelas 15h30/16h, outras mais tarde. Esta foi publicada às 19h40 +/-, mas de resto não encontro mais nada.


As minhas fotos dessa, suposta, célula foram tiradas às 15:33.
Como a célula passou mesmo de raspão de onde moro, consegui traçar um possível trajeto, porém não sei a que horas é que a tromba de água apareceu...
Dava cá um jeitaço ter acesso a imagens mais antigas do radar...




----------------
Sigo com uns incríveis (e horríveis) 17,0°C!! Nunca senti calor dentro da cama nesta altura do ano!! 
O dia foi chuvoso de manhã e bastante abafado.
Que venham os dias monótonos de sol e calor


----------



## Tufao André (15 Dez 2015 às 01:20)

StormRic disse:


> Parece bem, mas em que estação?


Baseei-me nas estações de Agualva-Cacém e Belas, as mais próximas daqui.


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 02:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> As minhas fotos dessa, suposta, célula foram tiradas às 15:33.
> Como a célula passou mesmo de raspão de onde moro, consegui traçar um possível trajeto, porém não sei a que horas é que a tromba de água apareceu...
> Dava cá um jeitaço ter acesso a imagens mais antigas do radar...



 bom trabalho! Vou juntar agora as fotos que tenho entre as 15h e as 15h30; o vídeo habitual também ajuda. Será interessante procurar nos históricos das webcams, se houver. Penso por exemplo na webcam na Cruz Quebrada.


Entretanto, aqui estão os acumulados do evento de três dias, 12, 13 e 14, e resumo do mês até hoje às 00h:







Destaque para Setúbal, claro, com um evento de período de retorno de no mínimo várias dezenas de anos.

E ainda a região oeste, Sintra, Lisboa, e até Coruche especialmente pelo alívio na seca.

Geofísico está, obviamente, entupido.

É notável, pela ausência de precipitação significativa, a faixa costeira de Peniche a Mira e a coexistência dos valores relativamente reduzidos na vizinhança de Setúbal, nomeadamente Pegões.


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2015 às 08:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cá está ela!
> Foi até ao eco laranja!! A primeira e a penúltima foto devem corresponder a esse eco todo.



Não haverá possibilidade de ser esta, @StormRic ?


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia!Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de S/SW. 17,4*C. Mais parece uma minima de verão.


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Dez 2015 às 09:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> As minhas fotos dessa, suposta, célula foram tiradas às 15:33.
> Como a célula passou mesmo de raspão de onde moro, consegui traçar um possível trajeto, porém não sei a que horas é que a tromba de água apareceu...
> Dava cá um jeitaço ter acesso a imagens mais antigas do radar...
> 
> ...



Excelente trabalho .
Segundo o autor do vídeo, o vídeo foi captado por volta das 15horas.

" este fenómeno foi filmado na zona da costa da Caparica, mais precisamente na parte mais a norte (cova do vapor) pelas 15:00."


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Dez 2015 às 12:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> As minhas fotos dessa, suposta, célula foram tiradas às 15:33.
> Como a célula passou mesmo de raspão de onde moro, consegui traçar um possível trajeto, porém não sei a que horas é que a tromba de água apareceu...
> Dava cá um jeitaço ter acesso a imagens mais antigas do radar...
> 
> ...



Mas quando não se tem acesso às imagens de radar antigas, qual é o 2º plano?

Enviar um e-mail à beachcam a perguntar se nos podiam enviar  alguma gravação da tromba de água por volta das 14:30h-15:00h da câmera da costa de caparica São João.


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2015 às 13:03)

Boas

Mínima 14,2ºC

Agora sol vento fraco e temperatura Primaveril 20,1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

vamm disse:


> Não haverá possibilidade de ser esta, @StormRic ?


De certeza que é essa! Sabemos agora que a tromba de água apareceu perto da Cova do Vapor por volta das 15:00 e demorou 30 minutos para chegar à minha zona e as fotos que tirei foram captadas às 15:33.
--------------
Boas!
A mínima ficou nos 16,8°C. Dormi mal por causa do calor...já não estava habituado 
Há algumas nuvens no céu que às vezes tapam o sol mas mesmo assim está um tempo muito agradável. Agradável demais...


----------



## miguel (15 Dez 2015 às 13:55)

Depois de um evento raro ontem com chuvadas torrenciais, hoje continua outro evento raro com tempo de primavera quase no Natal, mas este evento já dura a demasiado tempo. 

Estão 20,3ºC e é o 4º dia este mês com uma máxima superior a 20,0ºC


----------



## StormyAlentejo (15 Dez 2015 às 13:59)

Realmente aqui por Lisboa está meio abafado, sente-se humidade no ar e que aliada à temperatura demasiado alta para a época, é um pouco desconfortável... 
Este Anticiclone está a durar há demasiado tempo. A atmosfera tem que se equilibrar e este Anticiclone vai ter que terminar um dia, temo é que nesse dia apareçam eventos extremos que causem algumas complicações...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Dez 2015 às 14:17)

jotajota disse:


> Realmente aqui por Lisboa está meio abafado, sente-se humidade no ar e que aliada à temperatura demasiado alta para a época, é um pouco desconfortável...
> Este Anticiclone está a durar há demasiado tempo. A atmosfera tem que se equilibrar e este Anticiclone vai ter que terminar um dia, temo é que nesse dia apareçam eventos extremos que causem algumas complicações...



Aqui sigo com 19,4 ºC. Parece que já estamos na Páscoa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Dez 2015 às 14:51)

Por aqui, hoje faz lembrar um dia primaveril, depois da chuva de ontem.
Sigo com 21ºC
mínima de 15.1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (15 Dez 2015 às 16:01)

Boas tardes

Por aqui, 19,1ºC 
Mínima de 15,9ºC
Estamos em Dezembro!?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Dez 2015 às 16:04)

Aqui cheguei aos *20,1* ºC!
O termostato do sul da Europa anda mesmo avariado!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2015 às 18:09)

Mínima: *16ºC*
Máxima: *19,2ºC*

Vento moderado


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

vamm disse:


> Não haverá possibilidade de ser esta, @StormRic ?



É essa mesma! 

De algum modo este momento do radar, a passagem em Carnaxide, o avistamento daqui, etc fez acender a "luzinha vermelha" aqui do fórum! 
É isso que se pretende.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2015 às 19:24)

Boas!

Dia ameno para a época e algo ventoso aqui pelas Lezírias. O vento do quadrante Sudoeste trouxe consigo o cheiro enjoativo da fábrica de celulose de Setúbal.

Ainda 16ºC a esta hora, que exagero...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

Boas noites,

T.máxima: *18,1ºC*
T.actual/minima:* 15,4ºC*

A saga destas maximas vai continuar pelo menos até ao próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Geopower (15 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Extremos do dia por Telheiras:
20.3ºC
16.7ºC

Neste momento estão uns agradáveis 17.6ºC. Vento moderado de sul


----------



## StormRic (15 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

Hoje o céu esteve em geral nublado por nuvens altas e médias.

Muita neblina, humidade elevada e vento moderado de sul.

Mínima de *16,5ºC* (superior à média das máximas normal de dezembro). Máxima de *19,7ºC* !!

HR a variar de  *95%* entre a meia-noite e as 2h da madrugada, descendo regualrmente até aos *77%* às 16h.

Não houce precipitação e pessão atmosférica está em subida, *1028,3 hPa* neste momento.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Boa Noite.
Por aqui inversão jeitosa 
Nem com 2 pws  o WU acredita


Ás 22:20










A minima do dia foi mesmo agora: 10.6ºC
Agora começou a subir um pouco :
oregon:11.4ºC
Davis: 11.3ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (15 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

Depois de a mínima se ter situado nos 12,4º C, o dia de hoje, foi de ...... primavera  bastante ameno, mesmo a sombra, no entanto algum vento, por Benfica a tarde a mesma coisa, +- pelas 19:00 h andava-se muito bem na rua, coisa que noutros tempos tinha de andar bem agasalhado, enfim,
actualmente estão 12,5º C e 80% Hr.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Dez 2015 às 01:24)

Boa noite!
Como já relatado aqui, um dia mesmo de primavera autentica no entanto com imensa humidade que tornou o ambiente abafado e desconfortável!
Não houve chuva, o destaque foi mais para o vento que soprou moderado a forte de SE sobretudo durante a tarde. Rajadas em torno dos 45 km/h.
Máxima: *20ºC *
Mínima: *16,4ºC
*
De momento estão *14,9ºC *e em descida! Apesar de mais baixa do que nos últimos dias, ainda é muito elevada para a época...
A tendência mostra uma normalização das temperaturas com o aproximar do Natal felizmente!


----------



## Geopower (16 Dez 2015 às 08:49)

bom dia. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. 14,1*C. Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 10:39)

Por aqui sigo já com* 15,0* ºC!
a mínima foi aos 10,7 ºC. Tendo em conta os dias anteriores até nem foi muito mau...
Mais um dia com máximas épicas para Dezembro!


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

Boas

Por aqui hoje houve inversão a mínima foi de 8,5ºC junto ao solo e 12,3ºC no terraço

Agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas o sol vai espreitando com pouca força mas nem isso impede que esteja um dia quente de Primavera!! Sigo com 17,3ºC, 60%Hr, 1030,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

Ai vai ela a caminho dos vintes pelo 5º dia este Mês 

Sigo com 19,0ºC, 54%Hr e o vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (16 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Boa tarde.

Estão, sem dúvida, a ser dias enfadonhos, de temperatura verdadeiramente primaveril, especialmente as mínimas.
Ao início da madrugada de hoje facilmente se andava pelas ruas apenas com um casaco leve, verificando-se valores na ordem dos 15ºC, com vento fraco/nulo.

A mínima, por aqui, foi de *13,7ºC*, seguindo com 17,7ºC neste momento.

46% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.

Céu encoberto por Cirrostratus, finos, deixando passar alguns raios de Sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 14:46)

Boas

Cascais(Baía) segue nos *19,5ºC.*
Lá em cima(Alcabideche) não estará tão quente, como é habitual.


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

*21,6ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2015 às 15:45)

Por aqui mais um dia ameno.
Sigo com 18.1ºC
máxima 18.6ºC
mínima de 12.1ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

A máxima foi de *23,0°C*  não sei até que ponto não se terá batido o máximo histórico...


----------



## AMFC (16 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

O site do IPMA indica 4.7 mm em Lisboa geofísico na última hora ???? Alguém confirma ?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Dez 2015 às 16:06)

AMFC disse:


> O site do IPMA indica 4.7 mm em Lisboa geofísico na última hora ???? Alguém confirma ?


Acho que é óbvio que é erro da estação.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

Aqui atingi os *19,4 ºC! *
Agora sigo com 17,2 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

AMFC disse:


> O site do IPMA indica 4.7 mm em Lisboa geofísico na última hora ???? Alguém confirma ?



Sim, o pluviómetro esteve entupido nos últimos dias e deve ter sido feita a manutenção. Valor a não considerar, portanto.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 16:22)

Boa tarde, de quase verão

Mínima de *13,3ºC* e a máxima terá ficado nos *18,0ºC* , modesta pois o vento mantém-se do quadrante sul e traz a maresia estabilizando as temperaturas em torno de valores semelhantes aos da água do mar.

Céu com fina cobertura de nuvens altas, mas sem aparecer distintamente halo solar. Muita neblina.

Notavelmente menos húmido, o valor mais elevado foi 81% à meia-noite; desceu logo aos 73% apenas duas horas depois e com flutuações chegou aos 65% pouco antes das 15h.

As 10H30 a pressão tinha atingido o valor mais alto, 1030,7 hPa. Estável agora em torno dos 1028 hPa.


Excelente ondulação de fundo a chegar vinda das tempestades dos Açores. Delírio dos surfistas, certamente. Entra também pela barra e forma as notáveis ondas viajantes do Bugio, em fama ascendente.


----------



## StormRic (16 Dez 2015 às 17:01)

Apenas para o registo, o céu a ficar muito nublado por nuvens altas, agora muito mais espessas, há minutos:







17,5ºC e 68%


----------



## lm1960 (16 Dez 2015 às 17:16)

Boas,

Que "pasmaceira" de dia....


----------



## AMFC (16 Dez 2015 às 17:34)

Está uma temperatura fantástica, vento nulo, um fim de tarde primaveril.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (16 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

Sigo com 15 ºC.
Embora não tenha chegado aos 20 º C, foi um dia quente!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:24)

Boas,

Bem, com grande surpresa registei *19,3ºC* de temperatura máxima, valor elevado para altura do ano e para a minha zona. 
Só Domingo é que voltam  temperaturas maximas  ditas _mais normais_, altura que vento roda do  actual quadrante sul para o quadrante norte.


Agora, sigo com *13,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

Notavel a máxima registada na Praia Grande, Sintra, a temperatura subiu aos *21,5ºC* !
São muitos os dias do verão em que esse valor não é registado!

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Mínima: *11,8ºC*
Máxima: *20,1ºC*
Vento fraquíssimo 
Pressão chegou exatamente ao valor que o StormRic mencionou, 1030,7 hPa, assim já posso achar a estação mais fiável 

Numa árvore em frente à minha casa crescem folhas verdíssimas (sim crescem folhas numa árvore caduca), estão ali a enfeitar um ramo cheio de folhas castanhas  Para além de que a maior parte das árvores caducas ainda estão cheias de folhas. O "sistema" é ativado pelo frio, coisa que não temos...


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Notavel a máxima registada na Praia Grande, Sintra, a temperatura subiu aos *21,5ºC* !
> São muitos os dias do verão em que esse valor não é registado!
> 
> http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


Com o vento de sul acho que fica mais "abrigada" se não me engano?


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2015 às 21:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima: *11,8ºC*
> 
> Numa árvore em frente à minha casa crescem folhas verdíssimas (sim crescem folhas numa árvore caduca), estão ali a enfeitar um ramo cheio de folhas castanhas  Para além de que a maior parte das árvores caducas ainda estão cheias de folhas. O "sistema" é ativado pelo frio, coisa que não temos...



É bem verdade, por aqui também vejo o mesmo a acontecer ás arvores, e até já vi arvores de fruto também com flor, tal como se tivessem a entrar na Primavera.
O frio começa a fazer muita falta, para a agricultura, tenho muitas árvores de fruto, em viveiro na rua, que preciso de as mudar para o sítio definitivo, e está complicado em perderem as folhas.
Isto já para nao falar, nos fungos que aparecem devido ás noite muito húmidas, e depois com o calor do dia.
Tenho nas roseiras, a proliferar o fungo da mancha negra, em que única solução é cortar as folhas infectadas e queimá-las.
Esta noite mal consegui dormir com o calor, tava a ver que tinha de dormir só com o lençol como em pleno verão.
Sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Março marçagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão! Ah... Espera lá... Estamos em Dezembro 

Mínima de *8,8ºC*, 2/3ºC mais baixa que as anteriores. Mas os dias continuam amenos, hoje nem tanto devido à presença de nebulosidade alta.

A próxima mínima deverá ser semelhante à de hoje, visto que vou seguindo com 10,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Com o vento de sul acho que fica mais "abrigada" se não me engano?



Sim pode ficar, mas não justifica  um valor tão elevado para aquela zona de costa.
Por exemplo, Cabo Raso, como é sabido trata-se de um local exposto,e teve hoje uma máxima na ordem dos 20ºC, valor igualmente elevado para o local em questão.
Basicamente, está calor em todo o lado, o que é impressionante.
_____________

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *12,7ºC* / *19,3ºC*

Céu limpo e *13,9ºC*
*____*

Espero bem que janeiro e Fevereiro traga geada a serio para fotografar e registar minimas negativas, pelo menos no ultimo inverno  foi valente,desde estradas com gelo , dezenas fotos de geada a minimas de -3ºC, enfim, vamos ver o que aí vem..


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Dez 2015 às 23:57)

Mais um dia de morninho, quase total ausência de vento, a mínima foi de 10,1º C ( assim já gosto mais  ) e actualmente estão 11,6º que esteve "estacionado" nos +- 12,5º C durante mais de uma hora e a coisa de 15 - 20 min começou a descer lentamente, e 83% Hr.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 00:05)

*Seiça* segue com  a sua forte inversão do costume, estão *3,9ºC*
Por lá é que se está bem!

PS: A estação não aparece no wunderground, mas podem seguir noutro site, aqui: http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2015 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Sigo com *16,1ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.
Máxima: *20,6ºC*
Mínima: *10,6ºC*

Isto está bastante estranho. Está a ocorrer "inversão térmica" na zona do Pólo II, neste momento é a estação a registar a temperatura mais baixa na cidade de Coimbra, segue com 10,6ºC,. Devido a esta diferença de valores o wunderground retirou a estação do mapa principal.

Já a estação de São Martinho do Bispo segue com 16ºC e a Lousã com *18,8ºC*.  

Pólo II:


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 00:33)

DaniFR disse:


> Isto está bastante estranho. Está a ocorrer "inversão térmica" na zona do Pólo II, neste momento é a estação a registar a temperatura mais baixa na cidade de Coimbra, segue com 10,6ºC,. Devido a esta diferença de valores o wunderground retirou a estação do mapa principal.



Interessante, mas ao mesmo tempo algo estupido, portanto confirma-se  que o wunderground retira determinadas estações por achar que os dados estão errados.
O membro Whortas  tambem tem reportado essa situação com as estações dele junto ao vale do Lis, acho que esta situação é nova, não me lembro de acontecer em anos anteriores... está percebido o motivo pelo qual a estação de Seiça volta e meia desaparece do mapa, curiosamente sempre à noite. Nem com vento nulo, topografia acidentada, céu limpo entendem que os dados são crediveis...que falha, estão a prestar um mau serviço.
________________

*13,5ºC *estaveis, para variar.


----------



## DaniFR (17 Dez 2015 às 00:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, mas ao mesmo tempo algo estupido, portanto confirma-se  que o wunderground retira determinadas estações por achar que os dados estão errados.
> O membro Whortas  tambem tem reportado essa situação com as estações dele junto ao vale do Lis, acho que esta situação é nova, não me lembro de acontecer em anos anteriores... está percebido o motivo pelo qual a estação de Seiça volta e meia desaparece do mapa, curiosamente sempre à noite. Nem com vento nulo, topografia acidentada, céu limpo entendem que os dados são crediveis...que falha, estão a prestar um mau serviço.


Ele agora têm uma espécie de critérios de qualidade, em que basta que uma determinada estação esteja a registar um valor muito diferente das estações próximas ou haja uma descida muito rápida da temperatura, o que acontece facilmente com inversões térmicas, para a estação ser retirada do mapa temporariamente. Só consegues aceder aos dados da estação se tiveres o link.
Já tinha reportado esta situação há uns tempos no tópico de wunderground.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Dez 2015 às 01:13)

Noite francamente mais fresca e húmida que as anteriores. Sigo com apenas *12,8 *graus e 83% de humidade! 
Durante o dia predominou a nebulosidade alta com alguma poeira no ar e a temperatura máxima foi mais baixa, ficando-se nos *17,9 *graus. Já a mínima também foi mais baixa: *12 *graus
Vento fraco a moderado, tornando-se nulo agora para a noite, o que tem potenciado a inversão embora em descida lenta.


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2015 às 07:58)

Boas

Mínima de 8,7ºC junto ao solo e 11,6ºC no terraço 

Agora estão 12,2ºC com céu nublado e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *18,4ºC*

Vento moderado de Sul a não deixar subir mais a temperatura


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

Depois de uma manha com algum sol, agora o céu está a ficar nublado.
mínima de 12.2ºC
máxima de 18.6ºC
actual 18.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2015 às 15:56)

Mais uma tarde de céu nublado


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

Mais uma máxima de 20ºC este mês e vão 6 dias este mês

Máxima de 20,0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 20:29)

Boas noites,

Mais uma máxima daquelas...

Extremos térmicos: *12,2ºC* / *18,7ºC
*
Ao contrario de ontem, hoje temos neste momento a sauna da praxe...registo neste momento uns gélidos *17,0ºC*!

Vá la que no inicio da próxima semana já temos minimas frescas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

Boas.

Mínima de *9,2ºC*.

Mais um dia ameno, como os anteriores. A esta hora ainda está bastante _calor_, 18,0ºC às 20:31 em pleno mês de Dezembro, a 4 dias do dia mais curto do ano.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

Bem,a temperatura está tão estável, que ate pensei que o sensor estava avariado. 
*17,0ºC*!


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

Isto deve ser alguma espécie de recorde, desde as 17h que a temperatura não sobe nem desce, *16,9ºC das 17h às 22h,* só agora é que começou a descer! 
Vento fraco consistente de Sul

Parece que é mesmo neste fim-de-semana que as temperaturas vão fazer o "click" mesmo a tempo do Inverno


----------



## Geopower (17 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

boa noite. Por Telheiras, noite agradável: 17.7ºC. Vento fraco

Extremos do dia:
19,3ºC
12.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

Notável, 2 horas depois, pelo menos, a temperatura não mexeu nada de nada, segue nos *17,0ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Aqui só mexe duas décimas, sempre a oscilar entre os 18,0 e os 17,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

3 horas depois, lá desceu uma décima,*16,9ºC*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

Já vai nos 16,5ºC!  Este vento de Sul não deixa!


----------



## Vitor TT (18 Dez 2015 às 00:04)

Uma mínima que chegou aos 9,7º C  ( que festa, HAHAHA ), mas durou muuuuito, pois o dia de hoje novamente morno e bem, até posso vestir calças e casacos fininhos ( mais de verão ) que não sinto qualquer frio, se bem que para mim frio tem de ser abaixo dos 15º C ,
e agora estão, 16,6º C e mais de 90% Hr, sem vento e encoberto, vou a janela e parece uma noite de quase verão, isto anda mesmo tudo trocado.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 03:01)

O mar está a fazer um estrondo espantoso! É só a ondulação, não há vento, está nulo ou muito fraco.

Muita neblina e céu nublado possivelmente por estratocumulus e estratos.

Mínima de ontem *12,7ºC*, máxima *19,6ºC*.

HR variou entre um mínimo de *76%* às 11h e foi máxima a terminar o dia, a meia-noite com *94%*.


Céu muito nublado até ao nascer do sol, com nuvens altas e médias, tornando-se rapidamente pouco nublado logo ao amanhecer.


A nebulosidade baixa voltou a meio da tarde, ocultando o poente, apesar de se vislumbrar nuvens altas continuando a vir de oeste, por entre os estratocumulus.


O poente do dia anterior foi muito mais bonito, inesperadamente, em dois momentos fulgurantes 



A temperatura desceu duas décimas desde a meia-noite, há quase três horas, com esta rapidez ainda é capaz de chegar a uns _gélidos_ 16ºC .... 

O mar continua atroador, até faz vibrar os vidros da janela.

A frente parece próxima na análise das 0h mas move-se tão lentamente que duvido que chegue cá à região centro, tem-se mantido a regar só o litoral norte.







Na imagem de satélite nem se distingue bem:


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2015 às 03:10)

Vídeos dos dias 14 e 15, com chuva no dia 14, amanhecer e anoitecer bonitos no dia 15.



Spoiler: Dia 14










Spoiler: Dia 15, terça


----------



## Geopower (18 Dez 2015 às 08:56)

bom dia. 16,7*C. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 11:20)

Por aqui sigo com 15,3 ºC!
O que vale é que estas temperaturas têm os dias contados! Espero que só voltem em finais de Março/princípios de Abril!


----------



## MSantos (18 Dez 2015 às 11:50)

Boas!

Mais um dia que meteorológicamente não se enquadra no mês de Dezembro, temperaturas amenas e Sol, felizmente parece que as coisas vão mudar.


----------



## miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 11:58)

Boas

Mínima de 12,6ºC

Agora sol e tempo muito quente já vai em 17,8ºC e vai ser mais um dia na casa dos 20ºC e será o 7º dia este Mês amanha deverá ser o 8º dia e termina por ai graças a Deus...e assim se faz um Mês para ficar na historia...

Quanto a precipitação este mês não me posso queixar vou com 99,4mm e vai ser bem acima dos 100mm e vai ser o primeiro mês este ano que supero esse numero, mas nem assim salva o ano que fica muito longe da média...


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Boas

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo.
Mínima de *15,5ºC*

Temperatura actual: *18,9ºC*

O que vale é que para a semana já vêm temperaturas mais normais para a época.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 12:34)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Vira o disco e toca o mesmo.
> Mínima de *15,5ºC*
> ...



Muito provavelmente Terça de manhã deves ter geada por aí, ou seja, o normal.


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

No polo II (Coimbra) vai com 20.6ºC.
Dei por mim a sair de casa com casaco e comecei a rir, do tipo "mas que raio estava eu a pensar quando vesti o casaco". Tive de voltar para trás para deixar o caso em casa. Agora dou por mim a olhar para a data de hoje e eu numa esplanada em camisa de mangas arregaçadas e só me dá vontade de rir. Estamos neste momento num extremo meteorológico que como qualquer outro também é possível apreciar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2015 às 12:50)

O dia segue parcialmente nublado.
mínima de 15.5ºC
actual 18.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

Boas,

Cascais (baía) segue nos *19ºC*, algum sol e vento fraco a moderado.
Amanhã efectivamente será o ultimo dia com temperatura maxima elevada, a sauna vai carburar bem devido ao vento forte de sul.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Dez 2015 às 14:09)

Dia quente em Lisboa.. 21 ºC em Benfica neste momento. Isto nem parece Dezembro, não me lembro de um ano assim


----------



## AMFC (18 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

Que calor para Dezembro, será que Portugal se mudou para o hemisfério sul ?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Por aqui sigo com *20,6 ºC*!

Aproveitem o tempo de esplanada enquanto é tempo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Dez 2015 às 15:32)

Tarde quente por aqui, sigo com 22.8ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Dia quente em Lisboa.. 21 ºC em Benfica neste momento. Isto nem parece Dezembro, não me lembro de um ano assim



Tal como a primavera de 2013 ficou para a história como sendo das mais frescas de sempre (chegou a criar-se o boato de que não iria haver verão ), em contraponto o Outono de 2015 fica para a história como dos mais quentes de sempre nas nossas memórias


----------



## james (18 Dez 2015 às 15:43)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Tal como a primavera de 2013 ficou para a história como sendo das mais frescas de sempre (chegou a criar-se o boato de que não iria haver verão ), em contraponto o Outono de 2015 fica para a história como dos mais quentes de sempre nas nossas memórias




E vamos ver o inverno, como vai correr. A previsão sazonal ainda continua a falar em temperaturas acima da média no inverno também...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 15:47)

james disse:


> E vamos ver o inverno, como vai correr. A previsão sazonal ainda continua a falar em temperaturas acima da média no inverno também...



Que estejam 1º/2ºC (falo de máximas e mínimas) acima da média (que é o que me parece que vá acontecer),  aínda se aceita. Agora 3, 4, 5...ºC como nestes dias é que não!

Sigo agora com *20,5*ºC!


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Por Coimbra(Polo II) a máxima chegou aos *21,6*ºC.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Dez 2015 às 16:06)

Por aqui bati de novo a máxima. *20,7*ºC!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2015 às 20:40)

Máxima: *18,6ºC*
Mínima: *15,6ºC*

Sempre que chega a noite a temperatura mal consegue baixar mais.
Pelas 15h algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

Fim de tarde em Paço de Arcos, mal se via a ponte.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Dez 2015 às 21:16)

Boas noites,

T.maxima: *18,5ºC*

Neste momento registo a temperatura minima do dia, *14,9ºC*
*______*

Bem a actual saida ECMWF mete para Terça-Feira, aqui,uma minima fria  na ordem dos *5ºC*, vamos ver.
Caso tenha oportunidade,talvez coloque o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro, para registar a inversão.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Dez 2015 às 22:27)

Mais um dia de calor ridículo para Dezembro com a máxima a chegar aos *19,5ºC*! 
Mínima igualmente elevada para a época com *16ºC*! 
A juntar à alta humidade que variou entre os *72% e os 94%*, o ambiente torna-se insuportável de autêntica sauna... O vento fraco de S/SE também contribuiu!
De momento sigo com *15,5ºC*, *84%* de HR, céu limpo e vento fraco por enquanto... Promete aumentar de intensidade a partir da madrugada.
É so mais amanhã e pronto venha o digno tempo de Inverno!


----------



## DaniFR (18 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Boas

Ao inicio da noite a temperatura ainda desceu até aos *13,9ºC*, actual mínima, mas com o aumento da intensidade do vento voltou a subir.
De momento, *17,2ºC* e vento moderado.

Máxima de *20ºC*


----------



## andreia sousa (18 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

DaniFR disse:


> Boas
> 
> Ao inicio da noite a temperatura ainda desceu até aos *13,9ºC*, actual mínima, mas com o aumento da intensidade do vento voltou a subir.
> De momento, *17,2ºC* e vento moderado.
> ...


Por aqui arredores de coimbra vento bastante forte...


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Dez 2015 às 00:44)

Após uma mínima de 14,1º C, o dia de hoje ( ou melhor ontem ) foi de quase verão, humm, esperem, estamos em Dezembro , fui almoçar ao CCColombo e não era só o calor da multidão, a gastar os euros que tem ( ?? ), quando de lá saí +- pelas 14:30 h estava não digo calor, mas bastante ameno, não sei se estaria perto dos 22º - 23º C,

agora estou na margem sul, quando vinha para cá +- pelas 19:30 h, passei pela Trafaria, Costa da Caparica e passei ao lado da praia da Rainha e nesta estrada estava realmente fresco, bem mais do que onde estou, onde ainda tenho 14,2º C, ( já esteve ligeiramente menos )

mais loguinho, de manhã vou dar um saltinho a Fonte da Telha e presumo que ainda vou poder andar de calções e andar pela agua, impensável em Dezembro, onde normalmente iria "embrulhado" dos pés a cabeça, a ver vamos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 04:38)

Ontem mínima do amanhecre de *16,2ºC*, como se esperava pelo andamento das temperaturas da madrugada, mas atingida já só depois das 9h.
Máxima de *19,7ºC*.

Mas a verdadeira mínima das 24h ocorrreu à meia-noite, 0h de hoje, com *16,0ºC*.

HR variou entre 96% do amanhecer e 77% cerca das 15h.

Vento fraco de ESE.

A ondulação diminuíu significativamente.


Muita neblina mas céu pouco nublado, alguns cirrus mais numerosos ao poente.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

Céu interessante, fotos tiradas às 8:00


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2015 às 10:41)

O dia aqui acordou nublado.
mínima de 10.1ºC
actual 13.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 11:41)

minima de *8.7ºC* sigo com *18.6ºC* e algumas nuvens


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2015 às 12:19)

Boas!
Sigo com 17,7°C e a mínima ficou nos 14,6°C
O céu está muito nublado por nuvens médias e vê-se muita virga para Oeste e alguns mammatus mal definidos.













Já se começa a formar algo de interessante no Atlântico  mas é melhor manter as expectativas baixas


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 13:33)

Sigo com *17,6ºC*.
Tirei algumas fotos ao céu ao longo da volta de bike, mais tarde partilharei.

Em termos de vento esperava mais, até no guincho, não estava nada de extraordinário, vento forte apenas.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Ceu muito Nublado em São Martinho do Porto (Caldas da Rainha) e com muito vento de Sul. 18ºC com sensação térmica inferior


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Mínima: *12,6ºC*
Rajada agora mesmo de *48 km/h *


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2015 às 15:05)

Nada de mais, por cá. Está vento, mas nada que não estejamos habituados. O normal...
Vou espreitar ao Cabo Carvoeiro, mas não me parece estar nada de extraordinário, pelo menos por agora.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Dez 2015 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!
Continua tudo muito calmo, o céu tem estado muito nublado, ainda não choveu e o vento aumentou de intensidade desde o início da tarde. Já sopra moderado a forte de S com rajadas, mas esperava mais vento sinceramente.
No céu só reina virga desde manhã! Nem uma pinga conseguiu chegar ao solo... Vamos ver o que reserva o resto da tarde e noite.
Segundo a aplicação do weather channel no meu telemóvel, não está excluída a possibilidade de trovoadas junto com alguns aguaceiros até ao inicio do dia de amanhã! Mas já era pedir demais, se chovesse alguma coisa já era bom 
Estão uns agradáveis *18,3ºC*, *65%* de HR e a máxima já foi atingida há pouco: *18,4ºC*
Mínima já mais fresca em relação à anterior: *11,4ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 16:46)

Boa tarde

Nascer do sol espectacular, com a chegada das primeiras nuvens altas e médias desta frente ainda distante.

Vento sul moderado com rajadas fortes, mar picado e ondulação a aumentar. Kitesurfers a aproveitar.

Mínima de *15,6ºC* ao amanhecer, máxima de *18,1ºC* entre as 13h e as 15h.

Tudo seco e não se avista precipitação no horizonte.
HR entre *92%* às 3h e* 71%* entre as 13h e as 14h.
Neblina ao amanhecer do lado de terra, cores espantosas do nascente (muitas fotos para escolher).

O céu mantém-se encoberto por altostratus predominantemente, altocumulus, outra camada de cirrostratus, virga em franjas altas que é o que produz os ecos de radar.
Apenas uma longínqua aberta para o interior a sueste.

Não espero chuva significativa hoje, talvez alguma chuva fraca para a noite; trovoada muito menos.

17,7ºC e 82% neste momento.

Curiosidade: o peneireiro tem andado à caça e é espantoso como consegue manter-se imóvel contra o vento forte. Muitas gaivotas têm passado de oeste para Leste mas não acampam.

_Lenticularis_ agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 16:49)

Boas,

Resumindo as condições atmosféricas na volta de hoje, muita virga, temperatura a oscilar entre os 15ºC e 17ºC, vento forte de sul/sudeste da estrada do guincho que complicou um pouco sentido Guincho- Cascais,  para cá (Cascais-Guincho), com o vento ajudou e bem, foi sempre a abrir.
Realço que vi muitas "marcas" na serra que choveu por lá a potes, falo de terra arrastada dos trilhos para estrada da serra, muito lixo nas ribeiras, ou seja, a confirmar que as chuvadas do passado Domingo foram de regime torrencial, contudo, as ribeiras continuam secas ou perto disso...

As fotos tiradas esta manhã:
*
Pisão de Cima*











*Vale da Mula,* recantos sempre espectaculares no *Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais*






Vale da ribeira de *Janes*,mesmo perto da base da vertente da serra, o céu estava interessante.











A dita cuja, ribeira de Janes, caudal minimo, mas ao menos ainda é das poucas linhas de água que ainda corre alguma coisa.






*Baía de Cascais*






E por fim, *Guincho*.






Cumprimentos


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

Por cá nada mais do que um dia de vento típico de Peniche. O mar está picado, mas nada que proporcione grandes fotos. Onde faz mais efeito é na rebentação contra o molhe da entrada do porto de pesca. A maré cheia é mais tarde! O pico do vento e da vaga apanharam a maré vazia, se estivesse cheia tinha outro efeito.

Quanto ao Natal... parece que acabaram de cortar o vento quase todo!... e a chuva... puffffffffffffffff...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2015 às 17:07)

Aqui da parte da tarde, o sol ainda apareceu.
O céu está a ficar escuro, mas parece que vai chover pouco.
máxima 18.9ºC
actual 17ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> As fotos tiradas esta manhã:



 bela reportagem com todos os aspectos importantes! À parte a infestação de azedas, e os campos até verdinhos, não é um cenário de início de inverno no que respeita a águas, e, já agora, nem o céu apesar de estar espectacular.



jonas_87 disse:


> Realço que vi muitas "marcas" na serra que choveu por lá a potes, falo de terra arrastada dos trilhos para estrada da serra, muito lixo nas ribeiras, ou seja, a confirmar que as chuvadas do passado Domingo foram de regime torrencial,



 boa notícia. A serra terá recebido seguramente muito mais do que os 50 mm de Colares. Faz muita falta um udómetro algures lá em cima, já nem falo de uma estação completa, mas vento, precipitação e temperatura era essencial serem registados. Não se compreende a aversão à manutenção de estações em Sintra, por parte do IPMA e da Parques de Sintra, têm todas as condições, nomeadamente pessoal em permanência nos locais para pelo menos vigiarem e manterem o perímetro limpo e seguro, além de comunicações facílimas que mesmo não sendo em tempo real podiam ser registadas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2015 às 17:16)

Tanta expectativa para o Natal e pumba! Desapareceu a chuva toda...nem 1mm restou...
Quero ver o que os media vão fazer depois de anunciarem a chuva e a neve que iria cair no país  mas enfim, nunca se sabe se a chuva volta...
O céu continua muito nublado e só...
As árvores mal se mexem...
Sigo com 18,1°C e máxima ficou nos 18,6°C.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Candy disse:


> Por cá nada mais do que um dia de vento típico de Peniche. O mar está picado, mas nada que proporcione grandes fotos. Onde faz mais efeito é na rebentação contra o molhe da entrada do porto de pesca. A maré cheia é mais tarde! O pico do vento e da vaga apanharam a maré vazia, se estivesse cheia tinha outro efeito.
> 
> Quanto ao Natal... parece que acabaram de cortar o vento quase todo!... e a chuva... puffffffffffffffff...



É mesmo, a expectativa de mais actividade interessante foi-se abaixo. Até à 16:00 nem uma décima está registada em qualquer estação de todo o território. Trovoada só muito longe, esporadicamente:





A frente ondulou e atrasou além de parecer perder força:





Nem sequer o vento está perto do esperado:







Spoiler: Previsão Sábado



Previsão para sábado, 19.dezembro.2015

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado do
litoral para o interior a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva no litoral a partir do meio da tarde,
estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do interior.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada no litoral a norte do
cabo Carvoeiro a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até 90 km/h no litoral,
e forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h nas
terras altas, diminuindo de intensidade para o final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Possibilidade de formação de geada em alguns locais do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado do litoral para o interior a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral a norte de Sines a partir
do meio da tarde, estendendo-se gradualmente às regiões do
Alto Alentejo.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
por vezes forte (até 45 km/h) no litoral oeste até final da
tarde e sendo forte (40 a 55 km/h), com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas
terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do meio da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h), com rajadas
até 65 km/h, diminuindo de intensidade a partir do final da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante sul, com
rajadas até 80 km/h, diminuindo de intensidade a partir do
final do dia.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste com 2 a 3,5 metros,
passando a ondas de oeste com 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros,
aumentando para 2 a 2,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 16/20ºC
LISBOA - 11/20ºC
FARO - 12/20ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Ângela Lourenço/Manuel Mendes
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 19 de dezembro de 2015 às 5:9 UTC_


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 17:28)

O vento em São Domingos de Rana teve rajadas que se ficaram apenas pela previsão do vento médio, até agora, 37 Km/h. Mas aqui em Carcavelos praia terá havido rajadas seguramente superiores talvez 50 Km/h.

Numa descida lenta a pressão chegou aos 1019,2 hPa mas estabilizou nas últimas horas. O vale de isóbaras não está bem marcado na zona da frente, perda de força desta.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 18:36)

Já chove na região Oeste:






Àqueles 11 mm em Cova da Moura, Torres Vedras, há que subtrair cerca de 10 mm, pois não bate certo com mais estação alguma mas, pelo contrário, bate certo com as rajadas superiores a 60 Km/h registadas na altura da suposta precipitação que terá durado continuamente das 10:30 às 16:30... 

A minha confiança nestes pluviómetros agarrados aos postes das estações é praticamente nula. Se acertarem na precipitação correcta, é por acaso. Parece que já pouco se liga à normalização das instalações dos pluviómetros, que em primeiro lugar era suposto estarem no chão em campo aberto a cerca de 1,5 m de altura acima do solo, não em postes no alto de edificações sujeitos às correntes que o vento faz em torno delas.


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 18:37)

Aqui começou a chover com trovoada


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 18:40)

Parece ter sido  único


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 18:49)

Extremos térmicos: *14,6ºC* / *18,0ºC*

T.actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

Única estação oficial com registo de precipitação até às 18:00 na região litoral centro: Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 18:54)

bpereira disse:


> Aqui começou a chover com trovoada



Ainda no mar mas quase a chegar à costa:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:02)

Únicas  descargas registadas pelo IPMA ao largo da região centro:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:05)

Eco laranja a cruzar o 2º local de seguimento, talvez mais logo consiga saber se realmente choveu bem por lá.


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:06)

maxima foi de 20.7ºC agora ainda estão 17.9ºC e algum vento mas nada de especial, modo: esperando pela chuva


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 19:07)

StormRic disse:


> Únicas  descargas registadas pelo IPMA ao largo da região centro:


Pela hora foi esse que vi.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:10)

Numa vista geral pelo litoral centro, acumulados 2 a 3 mm na região oeste e na Figueira da Foz:


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2015 às 19:12)

já  por aqui...


----------



## Ricardo Martins (19 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

Trovoada por Magoito. 3 relâmpagos perfeitamente audíveis. Penso que o clarão estava a SW


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 19:13)

StormRic disse:


> Numa vista geral pelo litoral centro, acumulados 2 a 3 mm na região oeste e na Figueira da Foz:


Confirmo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

Seco em Carcavelos, o vento rodou de sul para SSW, moderado a fraco.

17,5ºC, 87%, pressão em subida lenta, 1020,2 hPa.


Duas descargas em frente ao Cabo da Roca!


----------



## jorgeanimal (19 Dez 2015 às 19:18)

Lourinhã, 2 relâmpagos


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:20)

Descarga mesmo a sul de Peniche, muito perto.


Festa!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

Descarga agora mesmo a W de Caldas da Rainha


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:24)

Em Alfeizerão começa a chuver com mais intensidade e trovoada já bastante audivel!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:25)

Ericeira!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 19:26)

Agora mesmo


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Descarga agora mesmo a W de Caldas da Rainha





celsomartins84 disse:


> Em Alfeizerão começa a chuver com mais intensidade e trovoada já bastante audivel!



Está mesmo lá em cima:


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 19:28)

Venha ela...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2015 às 19:29)

Está a trovejar e eu aqui no cinema


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:29)

Boas células, na Ericeira e caldas:


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 19:31)

Nos últimos minutos: MAIS 3, N de S. Martinho do Porto e W e outra a ENE de Alcobaça


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:31)

Por aqui ouvi agora mesmo, o barulho do que me parecia um trovão, mas nao tenho a certeza.
Consigo ver a lua, embora com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## bpereira (19 Dez 2015 às 19:33)

Já se vê os clarões novamente...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 19:38)

6 descargas ao redor de Leiria nos últimos minutos, 3 agora mesmo. 1 a SE de Caldas da Rainha


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 19:46)

Vi um flash agora mesmo,a norte.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:46)

Alguém apanhou um susto na estrada ali pela zona de Candeeiros, 87,5 kAmp!


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2015 às 19:49)

Chuva e trovoada em Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

Tudo a norte de Sintra por enquanto.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Leiria/Pombal


----------



## rbsmr (19 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Trovoada aqui em Cabeça Gorda (entre Torres Vedras e Lourinhã)


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:55)

O arco de células deve estar mesmo a chegar a Coimbra agora:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:57)

rbsmr disse:


> Trovoada aqui em Cabeça Gorda (entre Torres Vedras e Lourinhã)



Boa linha de células mesmo aí por cima:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 19:59)

DaniFR disse:


> Chuva e trovoada em Coimbra.



Vai passar a sueste, pela Lousã:


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:01)

Achada(Mafra), está  sob chuva e trovoada,  relato feito agora por um familiar.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Achada(Mafra), está  sob chuva e trovoada,  relato feito agora por um familiar.



A linha desce lentamente, não sei se passa para sul de Sintra, o fluxo é SW/NE:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:06)

DaniFR disse:


> Chuva e trovoada em Coimbra.



Foi este o momento! Grande chuvada!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:08)

Várias descargas nas células em frente à costa de Sintra à Lourinhã.

Começou a chover fraco aqui em Carcavelos. Tecto de nuvens muito baixo para o lado oeste, de Cascais.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

Várias descargas a Sul de Coimbra, 1 a NE e outra a N


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:20)

Impressionante o radar, está com a cor roxa!


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante o radar, está com a cor roxa!








Torres Vedras.

E passou uma no Cacém, deve estar em Loures agora.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 20:22)

Descarga agora mesmo a Norte de Torres Vedras.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:26)

Até às 19:00, valor mais elevado de precipitação *1,6 mm* em Leiria (aeródromo):


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:26)

não esperava tanta acção, estofex sempre acertou na previsão, deixo imagem para quem ainda não viu:






por enquanto tudo a norte de Lisboa por enquanto, era bom se fosse descendo (deve de estar mas muito lento :C )


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Descarga agora mesmo a Norte de Torres Vedras.



E outra em frente ao Guincho!

Eu devia era estar no Cabo da Roca!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 20:29)

StormRic disse:


> E outra em frente ao Guincho!


Agora mesmo, outra a SSW da Lourinhã


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:31)

StormRic disse:


> E outra em frente ao Guincho!
> 
> Eu devia era estar no Cabo da Roca!!



E eu na janela.


----------



## Garcia (19 Dez 2015 às 20:35)

Boas,
por aqui já consegui apanhar um pequeno clarão..


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 20:37)

Outra descarga a SW da descarga que falei á pouco a SSW da Lourinhã, o radar tem apenas eco verde nessa zona...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:38)

O tecto baixo de nuvens em Cascais tapa tudo, não apanho nada daqui apesar de ter ângulo de WNW a Sul.



Garcia disse:


> por aqui já consegui apanhar um pequeno clarão..



 excelente qualidade!

Impressionante o eco roxo que passou em Torres Vedras:





vai para Rio Maior:






mais células para a Ericeira:


----------



## romeupaz (19 Dez 2015 às 20:42)

Na zona oeste deve ter sofrido


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2015 às 20:43)

Céu nublado por aqui e vento moderado. Noite algo abafada pronta a anunciar trovoada. Será?


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:43)

Às 18:00 a frente estava sobre Peniche:


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

esta estação próximo de Torres Vedras tem acumulado *14.48mm!* http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ILISBOAL12

as outras estações na cidade de Torres Vedras teem 5mm e 6mm


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:46)

Está difícil as linhas de instabilidade descerem abaixo da latitude de Sintra. Mas se conseguirem e apanharem a boca do Tejo, temos festa aqui.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:47)

david 6 disse:


> esta estação próximo de Torres Vedras tem acumulado *14.48mm!* http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ILISBOAL12
> 
> as outras estações na cidade de Torres Vedras teem 5mm e 6mm



Não, é avaria. Já tinha 10 mm das 10:30 às 16:30.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 20:48)

Por onde esse eco roxo passou não há registo de descargas...
Descarga a NNW da Nazaré agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:51)

Já foram 16 Gb cheios de nada, mas continua-se a tentar... . Se caír alguma coisa, apanho.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Começou agora a chover forte em mira de aire.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

nelson972 disse:


> Começou agora a chover forte em mira de aire.



É a célula que passou roxa em Torres Vedras, também já por Rio Maior, mas menos intensa e chegou agora aí:


----------



## david 6 (19 Dez 2015 às 20:58)

StormRic disse:


> Não, é avaria. Já tinha 10 mm das 10:30 às 16:30.



ah ok, então peço desculpa, como não tinha reparado que já tinha acumulado antes e como passou radar roxo junto a Torres Vedras, não deu para desconfiar 



entretanto parece ir surgindo os primeiros aguaceiros em Lisboa


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

Os acumulados continuam relativamente escassos, as células estão algo dispersas e passam muito rapidamente:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

david 6 disse:


> h ok, então peço desculpa, como não tinha reparado que já tinha acumulado antes e como passou radar roxo junto a Torres Vedras, não deu para desconfiar



Não há nada que pedir desculpa, pelo contrário, a atenção permite actualizar a informação e realmente terá havido concerteza algum lugar com acumulado daquela ordem, superior a 10 mm, é pena nenhuma estação ter estado no trajecto..


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

Parece que a festa acalmou, á mais de 10 min que não há descargas...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Parece que a festa acalmou, á mais de 10 min que não há descargas...



Acho que até há meia hora que nada aparece. Há uma nova linha a entrar da Ericeira a Peniche, mas os ecos não são muito intensos.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:08)

Atenção, acendeu-se uma luzinha vermelha aqui! 






Células estão abaixo de Cascais!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2015 às 21:09)

StormRic disse:


> Acho que até há meia hora que nada aparece. Há uma nova linha a entrar da Ericeira a Peniche, mas os ecos não são muito intensos.


A última foi aquela a NNW da Nazaré...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

Ainda há muito para passar, vai haver festa aqui por Cascais/Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

Partilho uma curiosidade, neste momento ouço mar, não é inédito, todos os anos acontece, mas não deixa de ser interessante, estando eu a 4/5 kms da costa do Guincho.

Por aqui tudo tranquilo.
*16,6ºC
*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda há muito para passar, vai haver festa aqui por Cascais/Lisboa.



Oxalá! Para já apenas posso reportar que já pingou em Carcavelos... pingas grossas...
O mar está muito ruidoso esta noite!
O ambiente está abafado.


----------



## Mike26 (19 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

É impressão minha ou a formação das células está-se a dar a uma velocidade impressionante? É possível visualizar-se no radar células com ecos azul escuro/verde passarem para ecos laranja no espaço de 20 minutos 

De qualquer forma, aguardo por aqui o início de alguma possível festa


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:23)

Interessante que apenas a região centro tenha sido a contemplada com trovoada, nada para o norte:


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2015 às 21:24)

a reportar de Glória do Ribatejo.Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado de Sul. Até agora nada de chuva.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> neste momento ouço mar, não é inédito, todos os anos acontece, mas não deixa de ser interessante, estando eu a 4/5 kms da costa do Guincho.





Flaviense21 disse:


> O mar está muito ruidoso esta noite!



Está de facto a aumentar bastante o ruído do mar desde há uma hora mais ou menos.

Imagem de satélite interessante. Aquele penacho nos Cantábricos é impressionante. E a grande massa de ar frio a empurrar a linha de células aqui também:


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 21:39)

Há de facto estimativas de acumulados significativos numa estreita faixa pela região oeste, mas mal apanhada nas estações:


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Dez 2015 às 21:52)

Já chuviscou por aqui. Nuvens baixas e vento moderado com rajadas. Entretanto há uns segundos pareceu-me ouvir um trovão ao longe, mas por agora não me parece que tenha sido realmente.


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

Último registo horário, dá conta da passagem em Ansião e Lousã das células que também afectaram Coimbra.






A não contribuição do radar de Coruche para a manta de ecos faz com que os ecos do radar de Loulé espalhem a detecção da precipitação, mas na verdade esse feixe intercepta as nuvens já a altitude grande, acima dos níveis baixos. Quando o alcance do radar do sul termina, os ecos de Arouca são muito mais detalhados e reflectem de facto a precipitação nos níveis mais baixos, que podem atingir a superfície.


----------



## Candy (19 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Acabou de desabar o céu em Peniche
Já acalmou, mas foi um pé de água de "meter" medo!


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Boa noite.
A festa foi longe daqui e com alguns trovoes audíveis.
Depois, estava eu no quintal e.. VRuumm, mesmo em cima da cabeça.
Só 1 mas.. pela diferença do raio para o trovão foi a menos de 500 metros daqui.
Acontece que no IPMA não ha registo deste "RAIOS PARTA"
Isto foi entre as 20:30h e as 20:45h
Alguém tem este registo ?


----------



## miguel (19 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

A noite ventosa foi pelo cano em cima da hora, rajada máxima 39km/h 

A espera dos pingos desta frente miserável... 

Tempo escaldante 18,0ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Dez 2015 às 23:03)

Pelos vistos não perdi nada. E eu a pensar que chegaria alguma trovoada para estes lados...enfim...
Sigo com 17,6°C 
Querem ver que vou ter que voltar ao pijama de verão?! 
Já agora um pequeno off-topic: o Star Wars é brutal!! Recomendo muito!!!


----------



## TekClub (19 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

trovoada voltou perto de Pedrogão...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

Alguma chuva fraca aqui em Carcavelos. Parece que a trovoada está acabada por aqui, foi toda para norte.



TekClub disse:


> trovoada voltou perto de Pedrogão...








Aglomerado de células na zona:


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2015 às 23:32)

Boas!

A animação tem passado toda junto ao Litoral, logo aqui estou a ver navios, apenas caíram uns borrifos que molharam o chão e nada mais até agora. 

Temperatura é de 16.3ºC na minha estação, ridícula para Dezembro, ainda para mais a esta hora...


----------



## StormRic (19 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Candy disse:


> Acabou de desabar o céu em Peniche
> Já acalmou, mas foi um pé de água de "meter" medo!



Peniche já está dentro do raio de alcance do radar de Loulé cujos ecos parecem sobrepôr-se aos de Arouca, o que resulta numa baralhada indefinida. 

Terá sido o prolongamento da longa linha de células que passou aí. Nos ecos de Arouca há até quase ao laranja, mas com a camada do de Loulé por cima nem parece .


----------



## Geopower (19 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

começa a chover em Glória do Ribatejo


----------



## Vitor TT (19 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

Mais um dia, mais umas imagens do tempo deste dia de "inverno" , 
começo pela mínima que registei aquando da "estadia" na margem sul, uns 11,6º C, de referir que ontem a noite conseguia ouvir o som do mar, 
hoje de manhã fui dar a caminhada pela Fonte da Telha até a Bela Vista, de manhã pelas 9:30h já tinha mais de 17º C coisa que quase nem no verão acontece, mas estava algum vento, pouca roupa e calções rumo a praia, aqui vento já com alguma intensidade e de sul, a agua do mar, bom com 48 anos nunca pensei em molhar os pés e pernas no mar sem qualquer dificuldade em termos térmicos em Dezembro, se não fosse o vento dava para ir a banhos, no verão já senti mais frio, o céu começou a ficar bem bonito e ameaçador, lutar contra o vento para chegar rápido ao carro e começar a "disparar", infelizmente não levei a compacta, teve de ser com o telemóvel, 

fica o registo da manhã, esta tirada logo em casa, onde roguei pragas por não ter levado pelo menos a compacta, pressas, 






já na praia aquando do regresso da volta, pena de não poder ligar a nossa memória visual a um computador porque vi cenários bonitos e bons para uns tornados ,












eu dentro da agua ( na boa ) e o vento a todo o gás, 






um pouco de ginástica para "apagar" o betão que reina na Fonte da Telha,






a tarde depois de descarregar a lenha que trazia no jipe ( também servem para trabalhar ) e como já era tarde para ir até a zona de Sintra e também todas a semanas não há orçamento que aguente, fui até ao Cabeço de Montachique na esperança de fazer alguns registos de vento, mas ainda fui a Montemor para umas vistas e registos, 

aqui nuns breves minutos ainda registei 41,9 km/h,









já então no Cabeço de Montachique, onde já mais demoradamente registei 61,6 km/h, na Peninha devia de estar bom, devia, aqui o vento mais constante na casa dos 40 - 45 km/h, não foi fácil fotografar, pois já estava a ficar escuro, mais fresco que na base, onde registei 15,8º C e um windchill de quase 8º C , mas a teimosia e tramada,






nesta estrutura o vento provocava uma espécie de musica, ainda gravei, mas não ficou grande coisa,















de referir que durante este tempo não choveu, na zona de Loures onde fiz uma breve paragem, estava demasiado ameno, está a fazer falta aquele frio desta época,
tem chovido por aqui desde +- as 19:45h, mas com pingas grossas mas pouca quantidade e assim ainda está,
temperatura de 15,6º C.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 00:26)

Vitor TT disse:


> Mais um dia, mais umas imagens do tempo deste dia de "inverno"



 espectáculo de reportagem!

Muito bom os 61 Km/h de Montachique, mesmo assim pensava em mais mas a interioridade talvez já influencie um pouco, no entanto são 408 m.
Ali às 17:25 apanhaste uns quase _undulatus asperatus_. O ambiente das tiradas ao crepúsculo ficou excelente.
Apesar da neblina toda acho curioso que de Montemor se conseguisse ver a Arrábida, muito melhor do que eu daqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2015 às 00:48)

Aqui o céu parecia que ia desabar a qualquer momento e mal choveu, só deu para *0,3 mm*, parece que a frente enfraqueceu mesmo muito de Sintra para baixo.

Mínima: *12,9ºC*
Máxima: *17,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 02:11)

tive em  Coruche com uns amigos e reparei que choveu mas não foi com força, aqui na Fajarda o chão também está todo molhado mas não me parece que tenha chovido grande coisa 
14.8ºC 90% humidade agora


----------



## Candy (20 Dez 2015 às 02:46)

StormRic disse:


> Peniche já está dentro do raio de alcance do radar de Loulé cujos ecos parecem sobrepôr-se aos de Arouca, o que resulta numa baralhada indefinida.
> 
> Terá sido o prolongamento da longa linha de células que passou aí. Nos ecos de Arouca há até quase ao laranja, mas com a camada do de Loulé por cima nem parece .



Isto aqui sem o radar de Coruche não se consegue ver nada! É como nas previsões do ipma, a norte do cabo carvoeiro e a sul do cabo carvoeiro. Ficamos sempre sem saber a que lado pertencemos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2015 às 10:02)

Por aqui nao me posso queixar muito, porque ainda caiu aguaceiros fracos, que duraram perto de 2 horas, com início ás 22 horas.
Agora a manha acordou com nevoeiro, que ainda persiste.
mínima de 13.4ºC
actual: 14.2ºC


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 10:40)

por aqui acumulado é de *1.5mm*, melhor que nada 

por agora vejo céu azul a W e vejo escuro a E, por cima está encoberto esquesito, 13.9ºC 96% humidade, minima até agora 11.8ºC devo bater antes da meia noite


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 10:50)

Sigo com 16 graus, vento moderado a forte  e muito sol. 

Local: Azenhas do Mar, Sintra


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

Aqui acumulou uns brutais 0,2mm  para ser assim mais vale estar sol...

Mínima 12,3ºC

Agora céu tapado de palha e 16,3ºC


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2015 às 11:12)

por aqui chove torrencialmente...


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2015 às 12:15)

É que nem frio está ainda, neste momento tempo quente 17,3ºC e deve chegar próximo dos 19ºC mais um dia de calor e secura...


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

Impressionante o arrefecimento nocturno previsto de segunda para terça,  o foreca/ecmwf mete na terça  uma mínima de  3 graus...aqui para Alcabideche 
Posto isto,  vou mesmo instalar o datalogger no vale do cabreiro,minima negativa seguramente.
_____

Sigo com 16 graus e algum sol.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 13:01)

16.7ºC 84% humidade muitos cumulus agora


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

Por aqui o céu está bem "cheio" de nuvens.
De vez em quando, lá vai caíndo uns pingos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 14:54)

Por aqui a máxima já foi registada, *16,6ºC*.
A minima da madrugada foi de *12,2ºC*, o valor deve ser batido ate às 23:59.
Temperatura actual: *15,7ºC*


Esta manhã, Azenhas do Mar, Sintra.












@StormRic , falaste ontem nas azedas, olha  esta foto num valeiro junto ao vale da mula...parece primavera.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Por S.Martinho tem predominado o sol e de vez em quando aparecem umas nuvens e largam uns pingos..
Duas fotos tiradas esta manha!


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2015 às 15:05)

Mínima: *13,6ºC*
Máxima: *18,2ºC
*
Sol ofuscante, estava tão habituado a céu nublado que mal consigo olhar para cima


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

fotos
	
de à pouco de uns aguaceiros próximos a norte, a primeira vê se um bocado do arco íris por debaixo da nuvem













maxima de 17.5ºC, actual 16.3ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Dez 2015 às 18:32)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite.
> A festa foi longe daqui e com alguns trovoes audíveis.
> Depois, estava eu no quintal e.. VRuumm, mesmo em cima da cabeça.
> Só 1 mas.. pela diferença do raio para o trovão foi a menos de 500 metros daqui.
> ...



Boas.
Não encontro registos digitais desta descarga mas...

A descarga foi a 140 metros de mim, no Para-Raios da Igreja da Barosa.
O raio passou por cima da minha posição, e fez "tangente" a uma das torres da igreja.
O barulho do arco a cortar o ar foi impressionante.











Algumas das pedras foram "atiradas" a mais de 30 metros
Estes pedaços aterraram na sebe !






Maxima de 17.1ºC
Neste momento já com 8.7ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2015 às 20:20)

Sigo já com 13.4ºC, valor igual á mínima que registei esta madrugada.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva estas próximas noites mais frescas.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 20:28)

por aqui sigo já com *9.8ºC*, agora sim noite normal para esta altura


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2015 às 21:01)

Mínima a ser quebrada, *11,8ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

*7,7ºC*, actual mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

Boas,
Sigo com *10,1ºC*, nada mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

*9,8ºC* neste momento
________

Sempre interessante observar estações que sofrem inversões térmicas, simplesmente pela proximidade de uma  pequena linha de água, mesmo com relevo inexistente,  a linha de agua proporciona a  respectiva brisa de inversão.
Neste caso, falo da estação do Penteado, Moita.


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Boa noite

A frente que passou foi desconcertante. Zero de acumulado em várias estações. Se não tivesse visto diria que as estações estavam entupidas. Mas com efeito, aqui em Carcavelos, por exemplo, a chuva fraca nunca conseguiu mais do que humedecer.

A frente foi sim regar com algum significado o Algarve e também o Alentejo mas mais dispersa neste caso.

Acumulados horários e total para a região litoral centro. Penso que o pluviómetro de Rio Maior está entupido ou bloqueado. Zero quando se viu ecos mais do que amarelos a passar por cima?
Pelo menos aqui em Carcavelos não passaram ecos desses, verdes no máximo.









jonas_87 disse:


> Esta manhã, Azenhas do Mar, Sintra.



Lindas! Apanhei essas nuvens em vídeo, mas daqui. O panorama dessas fotos é espectáculo.



jonas_87 disse:


> @StormRic , falaste ontem nas azedas, olha esta foto num valeiro junto ao vale da mula...parece primavera.



Elas até são muito bonitas, mas... praga!! Só costumam aparecer assim em força lá para Março, embora despontem algumas com as primeiras chuvas de outono/inverno. 



celsomartins84 disse:


> Duas fotos tiradas esta manha!





david 6 disse:


> fotos
> 
> de à pouco de uns aguaceiros próximos a norte, a primeira vê se um bocado do arco íris por debaixo da nuvem



 belas fotos!

Aqui por Carcavelos só foi mais interessante o amanhecer. Depois o céu limpou, ficando alguns cumulus no horizonte apenas.


Mínima de *12,6ºC *e a máxima não desarma, *18,8ºC*, continua a ser primaveril com o sol a aquecer muito, como se fosse verão em locais abrigados. Mesmo sem sol directo o termómetro na varanda chegou aos 27ºC.

Humidade a descer dos *91%* da 1h da madrugada até aos *55%* de uma tarde bem sequinha.

A crista anticiclónica, autêntica passadeira para as depressões a norte, reconstituiu-se rapidamente e a pressão neste momento já atingiu os *1030,4* hPa!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 22:15)

O congelador do costume, *Seiça*, segue nos *3,0ºC*, mais uma bela camada de geada na certa.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Este link é interessante, dá para ver a temperatura(22,7ºC) onde está a consola da estação, o proprietário deve ter lareira e/ou aquecimento a bombar, aquele vale é impressionante.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

*7.7ºC*


----------



## StormRic (20 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Seiça*, segue nos *3,0ºC*



É mesmo "outro mundo", por aqui, apesar de a mínima do dia já estar a ser revogada, estão uns amenos *11,8ºC*.

Esqueci-me de referir que a ondulação durante o dia manteve-se imponente e o vento rodou para oeste, continuando fraco em geral.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2015 às 23:16)

Por aqui,  estou nos 9,5 graus,  estáveis.


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

StormRic disse:


> espectáculo de reportagem!
> 
> Muito bom os 61 Km/h de Montachique, mesmo assim pensava em mais mas a interioridade talvez já influencie um pouco, no entanto são 408 m.
> Ali às 17:25 apanhaste uns quase _undulatus asperatus_. O ambiente das tiradas ao crepúsculo ficou excelente.
> Apesar da neblina toda acho curioso que de Montemor se conseguisse ver a Arrábida, muito melhor do que eu daqui.



,
por acaso são 409 m ( está marcado no marco geodésico  ),
era interessante saber por exemplo em dois locais distintos, num dia ventoso, que velocidades se obtêm numa mesma hora, como por exemplo em Sintra e outro ou neste local por ex., embora ainda tenho de descobrir outro perto de casa mais elevado e descoberto, ainda observei um morro, mas tenho de descobrir o acesso,

só mais uma consideração, talvez na Peninha as velocidades do vento possam ser aceleradas pelas paredes do edifício, tem sido perto das paredes que obtenho os maiores registos, embora nem sempre é assim, aqui no Cabeço de Montachique, é amplo sem nada, o vento achei que era mais constante, pode ter sido por acaso, tenho de ir lá mais vezes, alias quando fazia passeios todo-terreno na zona de Loures passávamos sempre por este local e era significativa a redução da temperatura e o vento que quase sempre fazia, daí saber que podia fazer algumas medições de jeito, ah e ter uma temperatura mais digna da altura do ano em que estamos .


----------



## Vitor TT (20 Dez 2015 às 23:28)

Mínima desta noite de 9,3º C, após um dia morno, a partir do meio da tarde finalmente ( ufa ) uma descida da temperatura, até coloquei o sensor da Oregon ao lado da que faço a leitura para ver se não estava maluco  e +- pelas 17:00h já estava a entrar nos 13,Xº,
hoje fui fazer caminhada, desta vez é a bike que precisa de ir ao "médico" é a pdi hehe, muitos anos e pelos vistos já uns bons km´s nela, peças bem gastas,
e como queria ver o video mapping no Terreiro do Paço, nada como ir a butes desde a Expo ( perto da Audi ), mas nesta faixa ainda não se notava o frio, apesar de ter vistos 14º C na ida e num outro 11º já na vinda, não achei que estivesse, vento reduzido a nulo,
vidros já embaciados, sinal de frescura na rua e com razão, pois já estão 9,2º C a descer lentamente e 86% Hr.


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

*5.9ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Toda a gente a registar temperaturas baixas e eu aqui com uns belos 13,1°C...
Até me sinto mal


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2015 às 00:10)

*6,3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 00:14)

13°C


----------



## Candy (21 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

A temperatura que a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro mostra, de 14,8º C às 23h00, não pode estar certa! Saí de casa às 22h15 e estavam 9ºC na rua, no centro de Peniche! Sentia-se um ar muito frio. Mesmo do centro de Peniche para o Cabo Carvoeiro, nunca haveria uma diferença de quase 6º. Por norma há uma diferença, mas nunca mais de 2º nesta altura do ano!!!


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Vitor TT disse:


> ,
> por acaso são 409 m ( está marcado no marco geodésico  ),
> era interessante saber por exemplo em dois locais distintos, num dia ventoso, que velocidades se obtêm numa mesma hora, como por exemplo em Sintra e outro ou neste local por ex., embora ainda tenho de descobrir outro perto de casa mais elevado e descoberto, ainda observei um morro, mas tenho de descobrir o acesso,
> 
> só mais uma consideração, talvez na Peninha as velocidades do vento possam ser aceleradas pelas paredes do edifício, tem sido perto das paredes que obtenho os maiores registos, embora nem sempre é assim, aqui no Cabeço de Montachique, é amplo sem nada, o vento achei que era mais constante, pode ter sido por acaso, tenho de ir lá mais vezes, alias quando fazia passeios todo-terreno na zona de Loures passávamos sempre por este local e era significativa a redução da temperatura e o vento que quase sempre fazia, daí saber que podia fazer algumas medições de jeito, ah e ter uma temperatura mais digna da altura do ano em que estamos .



É mesmo 409m, enganei-me (já há muitos anos que não exploro esta zona, mais de trinta seguramente) . Há na zona outros cumes de antigos vulcões (todos estes montes isolados na região oeste foram cones de vulcões) com altitudes superiores a 400 m, nomeadamente à volta da Malveira, as Três Cabeças, por exemplo com 402, 423 e 431m, e a Serra do Funchal com uma crista acima dos 420m. O mais alto de todos é mais a norte, Alqueidão com 442m (se não me engano) mas é pouco proeminente. É culminado pelo Forte de Alqueidão. Mas o cone vulcânico mais perfeito e com o melhor panorama 360º é o Montemuro (428m), vértice e moinho no cimo do Cabeço do Manique, sobranceiro a Santo Estevão das Galés e Montemuro, bons acessos.

Sem dúvida que o edifício da Peninha potencia a velocidade do vento que o rodeia, mesmo estando apenas no varandim ocidental há uma diferença entre estar mais perto ou mais afastado da frontaria.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:28)

Candy disse:


> A temperatura que a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro mostra, de 14,8º C às 23h00, não pode estar certa! Saí de casa às 22h15 e estavam 9ºC na rua, no centro de Peniche! Sentia-se um ar muito frio. Mesmo do centro de Peniche para o Cabo Carvoeiro, nunca haveria uma diferença de quase 6º. Por norma há uma diferença, mas nunca mais de 2º nesta altura do ano!!!



Deve estar porque o vento rodou para oeste, traz agora o ar do mar e a água ainda está com uma temperatura acima dos 16ºC, 17ºC ao largo mesmo. Há bastante mistura da maresia com o ar devido à forte ondulação. O vento está muito fraco, inferior a 5 Km/h. São tudo condições ideais para um forte contraste térmico entre o interior que está a arrefecer por inversão e irradiação, e a costa mesmo junto à água.


----------



## Candy (21 Dez 2015 às 00:34)

StormRic disse:


> Deve estar porque o vento rodou para oeste, traz agora o ar do mar e a água ainda está com uma temperatura acima dos 16ºC, 17ºC ao largo mesmo. Há bastante mistura da maresia com o ar devido à forte ondulação. O vento está muito fraco, inferior a 5 Km/h. São tudo condições ideais para um forte contraste térmico entre o interior que está a arrefecer por inversão e irradiação, e a costa mesmo junto à água.


Não sei... estive na marina, junto aos molhes do porto de pesca e a temperatura mantinha-se nos 9. A EMA está junto a muitos postes de electricidade, não sei até que ponto poderá afectar. 
Às 23h00, na marina, mantinham-se os 9º.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> É mesmo 409m, enganei-me (já há muitos anos que não exploro esta zona, mais de trinta seguramente) . Há na zona outros cumes de antigos vulcões (todos estes montes isolados na região oeste foram cones de vulcões) com altitudes superiores a 400 m, nomeadamente à volta da Malveira, as Três Cabeças, por exemplo com 402, 423 e 431m, e a Serra do Funchal com uma crista acima dos 420m. O mais alto de todos é mais a norte, Alqueidão com 442m (se não me engano) mas é pouco proeminente. É culminado pelo Forte de Alqueidão. Mas o cone vulcânico mais perfeito e com o melhor panorama 360º é o Montemuro (428m), vértice e moinho no cimo do Cabeço do Manique, sobranceiro a Santo Estevão das Galés e Montemuro, bons acessos.



De facto, Montemuro é um cume bem perfeito, difícil de acreditar que foi a própria natureza que o modelou. Subi lá há uns 3 ou 4 anos, de noite, e a vista era fantástica.

Também fui ao Alqueidão, há 3 anos também, acampei lá pelos escuteiros, e lembro-me que de dia conseguia-se ver a Arrábida.

Ao cume de Montachique nunca fui, está tão perto de mim e nunca por lá passei, mas queria ver se em breve lá dava um pulinho para fazer umas fotografias.

--

Por aqui, ontem (Domingo 20) a mínima foi de *8,8ºC* (registada às 23:58), sendo que a mínima registada durante a madrugada tinha sido 12,2ºC.

Sigo agora com 8,7ºC, mas já foi aos 8,3ºC.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:38)

Vídeos para despedir o fim de semana:

*Sexta dia 18*, amanhecer com fluxo à superfície de sul, cruzando-se com WSW em altitude:



*Sábado 19*, fenomenal nascer do sol com cores inacreditáveis! A propósito, tenho imensas fotos, mas como merecem edição esta tem sido protelada. 



A aproximação da frente, com nuvens médias e altas cheias de efeitos de virga:



Entardecer e anoitecer, à espera da chuva que não veio, as nuvens a fazer todo o tipo de malabarismos e efeitos especiais menos... chover.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:47)

Candy disse:


> Não sei... estive na marina, junto aos molhes do porto de pesca e a temperatura mantinha-se nos 9. A EMA está junto a muitos postes de electricidade, não sei até que ponto poderá afectar.
> Às 23h00, na marina, mantinham-se os 9º.



Já está em queda mais acentuada, 14,1ºC à meia-noite. Mas com vento fraco de oeste, mantenho que não vá descer muito mais, é preciso ver que enquanto as zonas de Peniche, do porto por exemplo, são baixas e propícias à inversão, o Cabo está bem acima de ter esse efeito.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:49)

No Cabo Raso a temperatura depois de descer até aos 9,4ºC começou a subir! *10,3ºC*. O vento fraco de oeste e o mar a 16º/17ºC a controlarem o ambiente na linha de costa.

Mas a Praia da Rainha, que está mais afastada e em zona baixa de inversão, já vai nos *3,6ºC*!! E não recebeu a aragem de oeste. vento fraquíssimo ou calmo, de N ou NE.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 00:58)

11,1ºC , 81%, 1030,7 hPa.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 01:10)

A temperatura estagnou nos 13°C. Não consigo perceber o porquê...
O vento está completamente nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 01:16)

1,1°C nesta estação de Pedrógão Grande  
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL10


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 01:18)

*4.8ºC*, se continuar assim pode ser que acorde com uma geada


----------



## Tufao André (21 Dez 2015 às 04:04)

Noite bem fresca finalmente e de inversão! *8,8 graus *actualmente  Muita humidade no ar, talvez a manhã acorde com ligeira geada no descampado do costume!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 06:41)

Boas,
*
7,6ºC* por aqui


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. 10,9*C. Vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 09:13)

Finalmente uma manhã algo fria, ha pouco o carro registou 7ºC na zona do mercado de Cascais, ainda observei geada fraca em algumas ervas.
Por Alcabideche registei uma minima de *7,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2015 às 09:31)

Por aqui o dia acordou bem fresquinho, e com nevoeiro cerrado.
Caiu uma boa carga de orvalho, mas nao chegou, a congelar, porque se chegasse seria uma boa camada de geada.
Mínima: 4.7ºC
actual: 7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2015 às 10:49)

Bom dia, aqui em Lisboa notou-se bem a descida das mínimas 
Para já bastante sol e 9ºC ...penso que não vai subir tanto como em dias anteriores, vamos ter temperaturas mais normais para a época.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 11:20)

por aqui minima foi de *3.1ºC*
actual de *7ºC *96% humidade e bastante nevoeiro, o nevoeiro hoje não quer levantar

hoje às 8h30min estava assim com 4.5ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Boas

Mínima de 5,2ºC

Agora estão 13,4ºC, 79%Hr e vento nulo a pressão é de 1033,6hpa


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2015 às 11:35)

Bom dia

*9,1ºC* e céu limpo
Mínima de *4,8ºC*

Finalmente algum


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 12:28)

Sigo com *15ºC* em Cascais.

Na impossibilidade de hoje instalar o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro, amanha devo dar um salto  ao Pisão,para ver se a paisagem está branca e fotografa-la caso seja esse o cenário presente no local, espero que sim.
Pelas minhas contas, na próxima madrugada a mínima deverá cair aos  0ºC/-1ºC


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 12:55)

ainda *9.3ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

Boas.

Noite bem fresca, mínima de *5,8ºC*, não esperava uma temperatura tão baixa.

Por Loures o dia segue com céu limpo, _bastante_ Sol que vai aquecendo este último dia de Outono.

Ao fazer a viagem LouresCampo Grande, foi fantástico observar o nevoeiro a querer passar as serras ali junto a Camarate. Aqui no Campo Grande está um nevoeiro muito ténue, mas nota-se perfeitamente que para os lados do aeroporto esse nevoeiro é bem mais denso.


----------



## celsomartins84 (21 Dez 2015 às 13:07)

Boas.. esta manha em Alfeizerão  quando me levantei eram 08h, estavam apenas 2 graus..estava muito frio e tudo molhado na rua, mas nao caiu geada.
Agora está o céu limpo e 10 graus!


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2015 às 13:12)

nevoeiro em Lisboa. No Areeiro visibilidade inferior a 500m na direcção do rio Tejo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2015 às 13:19)

Sigo com 11.4ºC, grande parte do nevoeiro já se dissipou, e o sol está agora a querer aparecer.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2015 às 13:31)

Boas!

Manhã de nevoeiro por aqui também, com uma mínima de 4.0ºC na minha estação, uma mínima bem melhor do que as dos últimos dias.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2015 às 14:13)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e 14,6ºC

Pelo menos já não anda na casa dos 20ºC...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 14:20)

Boas!
Sigo com 14°C e a mínima ficou nos 11,2°C 
O céu está limpíssimo! Reclamo tanto que não há chuva mas gosto imenso quando o céu está assim limpinho 
Deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã, em Lisboa:
Autor desconhecido





https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1066764500022167&substory_index=0&id=106925669339393


----------



## Microburst (21 Dez 2015 às 14:29)

Cacilhas, 14h30: nevoeiro cerrado, 7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 14:54)

Situação interessante, isto às 14 horas.

As temperaturas bastante baixas devido ao nevoeiro.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

o nevoeiro finalmente saiu, e agora céu limpo com sol a brilhar mas o nevoeiro levou tanto tempo a sair, que mesmo ao sol está um ar frio lá fora sigo com *10.7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2015 às 16:08)

Depois de uma manha fresca, o sol decidiu aparecer á tarde.
Sigo com 18.2ºC
O sensor do auriol, estava a apanhar com sol directo, chegou a registar 27ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 16:17)

Houve geada no 2ºlocal de seguimento, mínima a cair aos *2,5ºC*.
Posto isto, o numero de dias de geada sobe para 5...uma miséria.
Amanhã será o 6º dia e possivelmente com mínima bem mais baixa.

No meu local trabalho também consigo ter noção que este outono/Inverno tem sido fraco em termos de gelo/geada, dado que ao contrario do ano passado, não tem ocorrido sinistros devido à formação de gelo no pavimento, falo por exemplo, no concelho de Ourem.
________


Cascais segue nos *14ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Dez 2015 às 17:03)

Boa tarde.
Hoje pela manhã geada muito fraquinha.
T. minima de 2.6ºC
Agora a inversão que faz desaparecer a estação do WU.






Neste momento já vai nos 9.4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 17:17)

WHORTAS disse:


> Neste momento já vai nos 9.4ºC



Já? Deves ir aos negativos.
Seiça segue nos *8,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 17:46)

maxima de *11.2ºC *

já vou com *9.6ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Seiça,Ourém: *6,4ºC*

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1

Escalos do Meio, Pedrogão: *5,3ºC*

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILEIRIAL10#history


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2015 às 18:43)

Mínima de *8,8ºC*, algum nevoeiro matinal.
Máxima de *16,3ºC*, apesar de grande parte do dia estar abaixo dos 15ºC.

Numa rua aqui perto, que só deve receber sol ao meio-dia, vi carros com uma boa camada "quase gelo", não sei bem o termo. Era bom ter um termômetro ali 
Parece que o Inverno acertou desta vez


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 18:47)

Não esperava  tanto frio por Alcabideche as estas horas,  dado que o ecmwf tinha cortado um pouco. Sigo com 8,4 graus.
Passei de carro pelo Pisão,registei 5 graus(6 metros acima do rio, naquele local faz diferença ,a temperatura  era inferior nos terrenos paralelos à linha de água ).  Está visto que amanhã aquela cova vai gelar bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2015 às 18:49)

Já nos 10,2ºC, vai ser uma boa mínima!


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 18:50)

por aqui *7.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 19:02)

7.9 graus...  começo acreditar na mínima prevista pelo foreca....3 graus.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

*7ºC* começa a aparecer algum nevoeiro


----------



## Rachie (21 Dez 2015 às 19:48)

Por Cacilhas a temperatura subiu um pouco na última hora e meia. Cheguei a registar 10.4 e agora marca 11.2. 
Mas tenho o sensor na janela do quarto, a varanda de cima fá-lo ficar abrigado. 
No entanto a humidade está alta: 85% 

O nevoeiro esta tarde estava lindo visto da ponte. Dava vontade de parar e fotografar 
Agora parece estar a desvanecer um pouco, depois de ter aumentado ao pôr do sol.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 19:53)

Boas!
Hoje, por volta das 16:30, resolvi ir à serra de Carnaxide, ver o pôr do sol (claro que levei a máquina ) e eis que sou surpreendido pelo nevoeiro incrível que se encontrava na margem sul. 
Ponte 25 de Abril a resistir ao nevoeiro:
(Um bocado tremida mas pronto)









Serra da Arrábida também a sobreviver ao nevoeiro:








Para acabar bem o dia, veio um pôr do sol magnífico, e consequentemente, a descida drástica da temperatura e o aumento do vento. 
Vê-se bem o Oeiras Parque:








Enquanto estava a voltar, a temperatura foi aumentando bem. Devem ser uns 5°C de diferença daqui e da serra. Tenho que pôr uma estação lá...
Espero que tenham gostado


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Dez 2015 às 19:57)

6,4ºC e nevoeiro a adensar-se.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Dez 2015 às 19:58)

Excelentes fotos Tiagolco!

Aqui por Benfica finalmente um entardecer mais parecido com o Inverno, a temperatura está a cair bastante, estão 7ºC neste momento...


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 20:02)

jamestorm disse:


> Excelentes fotos Tiagolco!


Obrigado!!


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

*5.7ºC*, tinha esta temperatura ontem quando era quase 00h e hoje ainda é 20h


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Dez 2015 às 20:28)

Até que enfim... uma noite digna desta altura do ano! Neste Outono-Inverno deve ser a 2ª ou 3ª...
Temperatura em *9,3* ºC... Sensação térmica a andar pelos 7/8ºC!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2015 às 20:47)

Boas noites.

Em Lisboa (Campo Grande), apesar de durante o dia não ter havido nevoeiro, a sensação térmica foi sempre desagradável. Ao sair (há 1h), céu limpo mas notória a nebulosidade, uma vez mais, para os lados do aeroporto. A humidade estava certamente muito perto dos 100%, já estava tudo molhado.

Agora a chegar a Loures o meu termómetro marcava *7,1ºC*, mas em 5 minutos aumentou para os 8,0ºC (t. actual).


----------



## Microburst (21 Dez 2015 às 21:02)

Belíssimas fotografias Tiagolco. Estava bem no meio, e dentro, desse banco de nevoeiro. 

Entretanto sigo com 6ºC por esta altura, 87% de humidade, vento nulo a fraco de Leste e visibilidade razoável (+/- 10km).


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 21:03)

A estação que sigo não funciona 
A temperatura deve ter baixado bem, pois os vidros estão todos embaciados...
O nevoeiro está a chegar


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 21:07)

Microburst disse:


> Belíssimas fotografias Tiagolco. Estava bem no meio, e dentro, desse banco de nevoeiro.


Obrigado!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

Sigo já com 7.9ºC
Parece que está para chegar uma madrugada, gelada, ontem por esta hora ainda ia com cerca de 12ºC.
Os vidros, estão completamente embaciados.
Dentro de casa, ao calor da lareira, nem me apercebo do frio que está na rua, a nao ser quando é preciso ir buscar mais lenha.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

*4.4ºC* bastante nevoeiro, está a travar a descida


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Por aqui, *5,6ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Por aqui o nevoeiro não consegue descer mais por causa do vento moderado que se instalou. Por enquanto só o topo dos prédios mais altos é que se encontram encobertos.


----------



## Geopower (21 Dez 2015 às 22:39)

Finalmente uma noite de Dezembro. A esta hora já bastante nevoeiro na rua. 10,7ºC e em descida.
Extremos do dia:
10.6ºC
14.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Por aqui temperatura estável nos 7,9ºC. O nevoeiro conseguiu passar as serras que envolvem aqui a zona e foi entrando lentamente, de momento a visibilidade já é bastante reduzida (<100m).


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 22:55)

já tive *3.8ºC *, agora tenho *4.2ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente. Já foi atingida a mínima registada durante a madrugada, *4,8ºC*.

Nas Dunas de Mira às 22h já estavam 3ºC.
Miranda do Corvo segue com 3,4 e a Lousã com 3,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2015 às 23:10)

Boas noites,

Sigo com *9,5ºC*...o vento fraco quis aparecer, estragou tudo.

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *7,1ºC* / *14,2ºC *(finalmente, extremos dentro da normalidade)


----------



## Candy (21 Dez 2015 às 23:11)

StormRic disse:


> Já está em queda mais acentuada, 14,1ºC à meia-noite. Mas com vento fraco de oeste, mantenho que não vá descer muito mais, é preciso ver que enquanto as zonas de Peniche, do porto por exemplo, são baixas e propícias à inversão, o Cabo está bem acima de ter esse efeito.


Parece que foi isso... mas nunca me tinha apercebido de tanta diferença! 

Hoje não sei como está lá fora, mas está tanto ou mais frio do que ontem! Desde as 16h00 que se sentiu um forte arrefecimento aqui pelo centro.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Wow!!! A estação voltou a funcionar e neste momento estão 10,3°C!! Nunca pensei!
Entretanto o nevoeiro dissipou-se todo e o céu está limpinho.


----------



## Vitor TT (21 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Montemuro (428m), vértice e moinho no cimo do Cabeço do Manique, sobranceiro a Santo Estevão das Galés e Montemuro, bons acessos.



É isso que vi, depois de ver na cartografia militar onde fica marquei um WP e de seguida carreguei as ortofotos para ver o terreno e reconheci o que tinha visto de Montachique, tenho de lá ir,

-------------//-------------

E finalmente frio a sério, claro que é para os "parâmetros" da região de Lisboa , uma mínima de 7,4º C e notavelmente mais frio do que ontem, mesmo em Benfica já estava fresco, quando entrei no carro já tinha 12º em vez dos teimosos 17º - 19º, fiz uma paragem perto do CCColombo para ir ver as iluminações e enfeites de Natal, pelas 19:30h e já se sentia bem o frio, a condizer com a época, quando cheguei ao carro tinha 11º e cheio de cacimba, a descer para Odivelas via serra da Luz cheguei a ter 9º C,
não me apercebi do nevoeiro, pois teria ido tirar umas fotos aos locais de observação ,
actualmente tenho 8,1º C, mas pelas 21:00 cheguei a ter 7,6º C.


----------



## StormRic (21 Dez 2015 às 23:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje, por volta das 16:30, resolvi ir à serra de Carnaxide, ver o pôr do sol (claro que levei a máquina ) e eis que sou surpreendido pelo nevoeiro incrível que se encontrava na margem sul.



 maravilha de fotos! Resolveste muito bem, compensa sempre saírmos do nosso lugar do costume. Não tenho podido fazê-lo, por isso, fica aqui a estafada vista habitual, mostrando que o nevoeiro nem cá chegou perto e também não cobria a Caparica, situando-se mais atrás da arriba:







Também mostra a ondulação a entrar a barra, mas com o vento calmo.

E o último poente do outono, neste preciso instante (23:48) estamos no solstício:


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2015 às 23:53)

não sei que se passou, a temperatura da estação disparou, vou com 5.5ºC ........... já tive 3.8ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

StormRic disse:


> maravilha de fotos! Resolveste muito bem, compensa sempre saírmos do nosso lugar do costume. Não tenho podido fazê-lo, por isso, fica aqui a estafada vista habitual, mostrando que o nevoeiro nem cá chegou perto e também não cobria a Caparica, situando-se mais atrás da arriba:


Obrigado!  Apesar do frio que estava lá em cima, sempre valeu a pena. É interessante ver outras perspetivas! Muito boas as fotos! 
------------------------------------------
A temperatura por aqui não consegue passar dos 10°C e o nevoeiro fugiu sei lá para onde.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 00:02)

*9,2ºC*...vamos lá ver se o vento fraco desaparece e ocorre algum arrefecimento nocturno de jeito.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 00:07)

StormRic disse:


> neste preciso instante (23:48) estamos no solstício



Errado! Quem me manda guiar pelos sites americanos (pensava que estava a ver um europeu, e com o minuto errado também  ). Ainda não foi! Será cinco horas depois, claro, às 4:49!

http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/december-solstice.html


Já agora, dados do último dia de outono em Carcavelos sul:

Mínima às 8h25, *9,0ºC*   << típico carcavelense que mora junto à praia... 

Máxima *14,5ºC*, às 15h

Humidade com neblina mas sem nevoeiro: 87% durante a manhã; mínima de 77% ao fim da tarde; máxima de 91% há minutos atrás, meia-noite.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 00:22)

acabou se  está vento  eu com expectativas com abocado já ia com 3.8ºC e agora com este vento a temperatura disparou, continua a subir 6.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 00:32)

Despeço -me com 9,0 graus, estáveis, por vezes esqueço me que moro numa terra de vento,  ao menos há ar puro da serra a ser injectado.


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 01:02)

5.6º C vento fraco mas gélido !


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 01:04)

continua a subir 7.4ºC, daqui a nada estou a bater a máxima de ontem  vento estragou tudo...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 01:09)

Desceu 0,1°C passado mais de uma hora  Festa!!! 10,0°C


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2015 às 01:19)

Muito nevoeiro em benfica neste momento


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 01:43)

Finalmente!! 9,9°C!! Infelizmente o vento continua...


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 01:55)

5.1º C agora com muito nevoeiro.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2015 às 01:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> A temperatura por aqui não consegue passar dos 10°C e o nevoeiro fugiu sei lá para onde.



Parece que fugiu todo para a aqui! Estou impressionado com o nevoeiro que está neste momento: muito cerrado mesmo com visibilidade de cerca de 50 m!! Impossível ver as luzes nas redondezas... 
E ja dura ha imenso tempo! Começou a formar-se pelas 22h e tal e vinha de NE/E, ou seja, da zona oriental de Lisboa e com o vento fraco também desse quadrante foi uma ajuda preciosa à sua instalação, tendo piorando gradualmente... Há muito tempo que não tinha cá nevoeiro tao cedo!
A temperatura veio sempre a descer, agora mais lenta com o nevoeiro, estando nos *8,0 graus! 
*
Dia de ontem fresco: 13,4 graus de máxima vs 8,2 graus de minima
Curiosamente o nevoeiro não chegou cá, mas houve muita neblina até meio da tarde! A causa para as temperaturas mais baixas.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 01:59)

9,3ºC vai bater a mínima de ontem.

90% e 1030,0 hPa.


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 02:02)

Aqui mesmo com o nevoeiro vai descendo bem 5ºC agora.


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 02:06)

4.9º C


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 02:07)

Tufao André disse:


> Parece que fugiu todo para a aqui! Estou impressionado com o nevoeiro que está neste momento: muito cerrado mesmo com visibilidade de cerca de 50 m!! Impossível ver as luzes nas redondezas...
> E ja dura ha imenso tempo! Começou a formar-se pelas 22h e tal e vinha de NE/E, ou seja, da zona oriental de Lisboa e com o vento fraco também desse quadrante foi uma ajuda preciosa à sua instalação, tendo piorando gradualmente... Há muito tempo que não tinha cá nevoeiro tao cedo!
> A temperatura veio sempre a descer, agora mais lenta com o nevoeiro, estando nos *8,0 graus! *


Consigo ver o nevoeiro ao longe mas quando as nuvens chegam cá dissipam-se logo! O vento não está moderado por aí?
--------
Entretanto já sigo com 9,7°C e vai descendo bem, neste momento.
Edit: 9,6°C


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:15)

*9,1ºC* ! 

Comparando com as estações à volta, esboça-se uma inversão aqui na zona baixa de Carcavelos. Em Oeiras, no vale da ribeira da Laje, deve estar bem mais frio.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2015 às 02:17)

E do nada o nevoeiro dissipou-se por completo!  Dirige-se para oeste e mantem-se a norte da cidade. ' 
Permanece muita nebulosidade baixa, a temperatura baixa para os *7,7 graus *e o vento nulo/fraco passa para a fraco a moderado de E! Que coisa estranha de tão repentina ser


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 02:19)

What?!?! 9,4°C!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 02:22)

*8,5ºC* a descer a pique


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:24)

Anticiclone a reforçar-se em resposta à passagem do extenso sector frontal dos sistemas depressionários a norte. Subsidência a gerar situações bizarras de temperaturas misturadas, há inversões em locais e noutros habituais não.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:29)

Incrível, Praia da Rainha, campeã das inversões, é a temperatura mais alta das estações IPMA da região litoral centro! 






Razão: ventania de Nordeste, a 20 Km/h!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 02:31)

9,2°C!! A descer assim tão rápido, ainda chego à temperatura da torre, na serra da estrela (o que não é muito difícil, tendo em conta que lá estão 4,9°C )


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2015 às 02:37)

Despeço-me com 7,5 graus e vento moderado (20-30 km/h)! Sensação térmica gélida de apenas 3 a 4 graus consoante a velocidade instantânea do vento!!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> 9,2°C!! A descer assim tão rápido, ainda chego à temperatura da torre, na serra da estrela (o que não é muito difícil, tendo em conta que lá estão 4,9°C )



Eu vou à frente.... *9,0ºC* ! 

Penhas da Saúde em inversão relativamente à Torre, 1,4ºC. Curiosamente ainda não há uma única negativa em todo o território, que eu tenha encontrado até agora.


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2015 às 02:42)

david 6 disse:


> não sei que se passou, a temperatura da estação disparou, vou com 5.5ºC ........... já tive 3.8ºC



Comigo aconteceu a mesma coisa, passei de 4.2ºC para 6.0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:45)

off-topic:

Há quem ponha o sensor dentro de casa para ele não se constipar...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 02:55)

Despeço-me com 9°C e com o nevoeiro a começar a cerrar! 
Boa noite!


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:55)

Primeira negativa IPMA: Martim Rei (Sabugal, Serra da Malcata) às 2:00, seguida de Guarda (WU) agora mesmo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Dez 2015 às 02:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Despeço-me com 9°C e com o nevoeiro a começar a cerrar!
> Boa noite!



Boa noite! Apanhaste-me, parei nos 9,0ºC.


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 03:41)

4,7ºC vento fraco muito nevoeiro . Imagino fora da cidade deve estar perto dos 0ºC.


----------



## Candy (22 Dez 2015 às 04:18)

Opah desculpem o off-topic, mas... 
Por acaso alguém se tem deparado com a presença de melgas??? Há 3 ou 4 noite que ando à caça dentro de casa! São enormes!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 06:35)

Boas, 

Isto para mim é novidade,sigo com 5,6 graus e nevoeiro!


----------



## bpereira (22 Dez 2015 às 07:12)

Candy disse:


> Opah desculpem o off-topic, mas...
> Por acaso alguém se tem deparado com a presença de melgas??? Há 3 ou 4 noite que ando à caça dentro de casa! São enormes!!!


Engraçado que ontem no estor tinha uma dessas. E realmente não era nada pequena.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 07:58)

Mínima : 5,5 graus 

Neste momento 5,9 graus  ,nevoeiro e vento moderado, cortante diga-se.


----------



## bpereira (22 Dez 2015 às 08:48)

bpereira disse:


> Engraçado que ontem no estor tinha uma dessas. E realmente não era nada pequena.









Ainda aqui anda  Até gela!!!!


----------



## Geopower (22 Dez 2015 às 08:50)

bom dia. 9,0*C. Manhã de nevoeiro.


----------



## Portugal Storms (22 Dez 2015 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro intenso em Palmela, mas na Moita apenas uma pequena neblina.

Palmela 6,7º e 82 HR%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 08:55)

Bom dia
Mínima: 6,3C


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 09:07)

*6ºC* em Cascais. 

Notável, às 8:00 a EMA do *Cabo Raso* registava *5,9ºC*


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Dez 2015 às 09:19)

Mínima de* 8,1* º C!
Sensação gélida na rua!


----------



## Portugal Storms (22 Dez 2015 às 09:56)

Portugal às 9h de hoje, nevoeiro pela região centro e sul.
A esta hora mantém-se o nevoiro intenso por Palmela com temperatura nos 7,4ºC e 825 de humidade.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2015 às 11:04)

Mínima de 4,8ºC

Madrugada e manha de muito nevoeiro e vai continuar nas próximas horas... Agora estão uns gélidos 7,6ºC


----------



## Candy (22 Dez 2015 às 11:17)

Peniche, sol, céu azul e... MELGAS!!!


----------



## Candy (22 Dez 2015 às 11:18)

bpereira disse:


> Ainda aqui anda  Até gela!!!!


São dessas mesmo!


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2015 às 11:20)

Bom dia

Mínima de *1,8ºC*

Miranda do Corvo: *0,6ºC*
Lousã: *0,9ºC*



StormRic disse:


> off-topic:
> 
> Há quem ponha o sensor dentro de casa para ele não se constipar...


Não percebo como é que neste caso o Wunderground já não retira a estação do mapa, quando que se vê claramente que o registo da temperatura não está a ser feito correctamente.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Dez 2015 às 11:25)

Bom dia! 
Muito nevoeiro durante o resto da madrugada e manhã, agora sem nevoeiro mas muita nebulosidade baixa. Ambiente gélido ainda com *8,3 graus*! Subiu ligeiramente nos últimos minutos, mas o vento é muito cortante dando a sensação de 4 graus 
Mínima ficou-se pelos *6,6 graus!*


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2015 às 11:46)

Candy disse:


> São dessas mesmo!



Essas são inofensivas (vegetarianas).


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 11:46)

Cascais segue nos *11ºC*
Hoje nem valeu a pena deslocar-me ao Pisão devido ao nevoeiro cerrado, certamente que quebrou a inversão, e a própria formação de geada. Fica para o ano.
______

Offtopic: @belem conheço muito bem esse local que tens na imagem de avatar, para mim, é um dos paraísos da arrabida.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 12:03)

minima *3.6ºC *, logo junto às 00h, depois temperatura disparou por causa do vento
neste momento ainda *8ºC* e céu encoberto devido ao nevoeiro


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 12:30)

Bom dia!
A mínima ficou nos 8,8°C e ainda sigo com 9,4°C . É impressionante! Nunca tinha registado uma temperatura tão baixa a estas horas!!! O nevoeiro é mesmo fantástico!


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2015 às 12:47)

Por aqui está a ser uma manha gélida, com céu muito nublado e nevoeiro.
A temperatura subiu cerca de 1ºC, por volta da meia-noite.
mínima:7.5ºC
actual 10.6ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Dez 2015 às 12:52)

Sigo com *10,9* ºC!
Confesso que apesar de já estar com saudades destes dias, já não estava habituado aos mesmos!


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

Continua o nevoeiro e a temperatura é de apenas 8,8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 13:43)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sigo com *10,9* ºC!
> Confesso que apesar de já estar com saudades destes dias, já não estava habituado aos mesmos!


Concordo! Agora temos de voltar na roupa de Inverno


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 13:46)

Temperatura manteve se nos 6-7°C até às 10h30, aí o nevoeiro começa a dissipar. Neste momento estão cerca de 12°C e ao sol está-se muito bem!

Estive à pouco em Lisboa e de notar a quantidade de árvores que ainda têm quase toda a folhagem, na Amadora inclusivé, espero que o dia de hoje quebre esse padrão.

Nevoeiro ainda ténue


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

aqui continua igual ainda estou com *8.8ºC  *como ontem o dia teve parecido a casa está um gelo, o meu gato quando vai à rua arrepia se todo e volta para dentro para junto de onde se faz a lareira, acho que hoje vou fazer lume bem cedo 

edit: 99% humidade!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 13:58)

10°C às 14h!!!! Incrível!!! Tenho que almoçar rápido porque a comida fica logo fria


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 14:32)

O nevoeiro não desarma, _*Seiça*_, por exemplo, segue nos *8,4ºC*. 

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTARM3

*Arruda dos Vinhos*, ainda mais frio, com *6,4ºC*..impressionante.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAA3#history


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 15:25)

por aqui hoje não passa dos *9ºC  *


----------



## Portugal Storms (22 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Pois é... Hoje não há sol para ninguém pelo menos em Setúbal, Évora Portalegre e Santarém... 
Por Palmela a temperatura não passou dos 9,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 15:41)

12 graus em Cascais,  dia frio portanto.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Aqui sigo com o nevoeiro e apenas 9,1ºC a máxima ainda não passou dos 9,2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Por aqui, continuação de dia bem frio, a lareira já está acesa desde as 14 horas.
Sigo com 11.6ºC, máxima de temperatura até ao momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 16:10)

A temperatura estagnou nos 10,5°C. Não consigo manter as mãos quentes


----------



## Geopower (22 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

10.1ºC neste momento. Céu encoberto. Apenas subiu um grau desde de manhã.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2015 às 16:54)

e a máxima é de... *9.3ºC! *
agora sigo com *9ºC*

PS: IPMA acaba de colocar distrito de Santarém em aviso amarelo devido ao nevoeiro persistente em alguns locais do distrito em especial junto ao rio Tejohttp://www.wunderground.com/EU/PT/017.html#warn


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 17:23)

Vidros já completamente embaciados na janela Norte, humidade a subir, já nos *81%*.

O dia mais pequeno do ano (9 horas, 27 mins, 9 segs) teve uma temperatura digna do seu "nome", máxima de* 12,7ºC*, já não se repetia este valor desde Março.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Nevoeiro já a invadir a zona oeste de Lisboa!


----------



## jamestorm (22 Dez 2015 às 17:40)

que frio que está em Lisboa ...se fosse sempre assim o Inverno!!  adoro estes dias! Devia ser assim por mais umas semanas antes de nos fartarmos ehehehe


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2015 às 17:51)

Máxima gélida o segundo dia mais frio do ano e o segundo dia este ano com máxima abaixo dos 10ºC

Máxima de 9,2ºC
Mínima de 4,8ºC

Acumulados 0,2mm de humidade da noite

Agora estão 8,8ºC, 96%Hr vento fraco e céu encoberto por um manto de nevoeiro que dura a quase 24h


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2015 às 18:29)

Visibilidade de 50 metros, mesmo bom para ficar em casa  Já nos* 7,2ºC*, deve estabilizar agora com a camada de nevoeiro.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Dez 2015 às 18:31)

Bom final de tarde.

Dia caricato, um pouco à semelhança de ontem, e sem dúvida prazeroso, pela beleza e interesse do fenómeno do nevoeiro.

Por aqui, a Oeste da normal zona de transição entre os nevoeiros "permanentes" e nocturnos, máxima de *11,9ºC*, com algum Sol durante a tarde.
A mínima ficou nos *7ºC*.

Sigo actualmente com 9,8ºC e 68% de humidade.

Dou destaque algumas estações próximas, em zona de vale, certamente já com nevoeiro, nas quais a temperatura marcada se encontra já na casa dos 7ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Dez 2015 às 18:36)

Boa tarde.
De manha geada fraquinha.
Ás 18:30H


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 18:52)

Boas noites,

Excelente máxima por aqui, tendo em conta que nas horas centrais do dia estava sol, e não nevoeiro.

Extremos térmicos: *5,5ºC* / *11,7ºC
*
Agora: *8,5ºC*

Ás 18 horas já estavam *6ºC* nas traseiras do mercado de cascais, inversão da ribeira das vinhas a carburar bem.
No Pisão deve ir nos *4ºC*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Dez 2015 às 19:23)

Boa tarde,
Na Avenida da Liberdade está friozinho mas não parece nada húmido apesar do céu encoberto. O termómetro do _placard_ marcava 7º.

p.s. Óptimo Natal com saúde, alegria e prendinhas larocas


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 19:54)

*7,9ºC*


----------



## Microburst (22 Dez 2015 às 20:01)

Sigo com um misto de nevoeiro/nuvens baixas que cortam literalmente o Cristo Rei a meio, 7,6ºC por esta altura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

A noite aqui já segue bem fresca, o auriol já registou a temperatura de 10.9ºC, mas agora voltou a subir para 11.1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 21:18)

A temperatura estagnou nos 9°C e está muito nevoeiro!
A mínima vai ser interessante


----------



## cactus (22 Dez 2015 às 21:59)

Dia gélido com muito nevoeiro que nunca levantou o que fez com que a maxima andasse pelos 9ºC o dia inteiro , agora estão 7,4º C .


----------



## Teles (22 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Dia de muito nevoeiro com a máxima a rodar os 9.8ºC.
Votos de um *FELIZ NATAL PARA TODOS!*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Boas noites.

Dia bastante frio por aqui, hoje o sol nem espreitou, o tecto esteve sempre abaixo dos 350 metros de altitude.

Ontem ao anoitecer, como referi anteriormente, o nevoeiro cerrado instalou-se. Porém, reparei às 00:40, que parte do nevoeiro tinha desaparecido, sobretudo na vertente Sul. Na vertente Este (onde estão localizadas as lezírias), o nevoeiro permanecia.

Hoje ao anoitecer o nevoeiro veio até cá novamente, vamos ver se é para ficar ou se veio só jantar  

A temperatura mínima foi de *5,5ºC* e de momento sigo com *7,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

A noite segue fria e humida.
*7,1ºC*


----------



## bakalhau (22 Dez 2015 às 22:52)

Boas caros "colegas". Boas festas antes de mais. Há 1 ano que leio o fórum e sempre adorei as vossas contribuições, para o meu 1o post deixo uma contribuição também.

Vou postar umas fotos de pouca qualidade de onde moro, do " telhado" do prédio onde moro. Nas fotos que vou colocar, deveria ver-se com toda a clareza, num dia normal, os seguintes sítios de Lisboa: Estação CP da Reboleira, Reboleira, zona industrial da Amadora, e Damaia de cima. Para além de Monsanto e a torre da PT lá instalada também.

Fotos tiradas neste preciso momento. As do nevoeiro, claro.














Minha localização:




Impressionante nevoeiro. Em duas noites consecutivas. À tarde o nevoeiro tinha levantado mas veio em força outra vez à noite.


----------



## Vitor TT (22 Dez 2015 às 22:59)

Chegou o inverno em grande , frio e nevoeiro, isto sim "fruta" da época ,
uma mínima de 6,5º C, nesta noite, durante a manhã presença de nevoeiro não muito intenso e temperatura que por ex. ás 10:46 h marcava 8,1º C, , e pouco vento, até pelo menos ás 14:00 h pouco passou dos 11º C, altura para comparar termómetros, 
 assim fui dar um salto a Montemor, na esperança de o nevoeiro ser baixo, mas calculei que não, mas fica uma foto com Caneças em baixo, pronto, Ok, não se vê nada ,







+- ás 20:00 h quando cheguei ao carro em Benfica, nevoeiro pouco intenso e 10º C no carro, a caminho de casa em Odivelas chegou aos 8º C, tive pena de não ter fotografado o nevoeiro, porque estava com um bom enfeito com os candeeiros, ainda subi a um alto perto de casa, mas o nevoeiro adensou-se bastante, tornado a visibilidade reduzida e temperatura já nos 6º C,

actualmente tenho 6,6º C e nevoeiro, uma noite provavelmente fria.


----------



## fhff (22 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Por Colares, como é normal, o tempo esteve todo ao contrário. De manhã (8:00) fiz viagem com nevoeiro intenso, ao chegar ao litoral sintrense não havia qualquer nevoeiro. O dia foi de céu limpo, agradável, sem pinga de nevoeiro. A temperatura às 14:00 era de 14,5 ºC, ás 18:00 de 8ºC (medidas no carro). 
Por Alenquer, ás 19:00 estavam 5 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

bakalhau disse:


> Boas caros "colegas". Boas festas antes de mais. Há 1 ano que leio o fórum e sempre adorei as vossas contribuições, para o meu 1o post deixo uma contribuição também.
> 
> Vou postar umas fotos de pouca qualidade de onde moro, do " telhado" do prédio onde moro. Nas fotos que vou colocar, deveria ver-se com toda a clareza, num dia normal, os seguintes sítios de Lisboa: Estação CP da Reboleira, Reboleira, zona industrial da Amadora, e Damaia de cima. Para além de Monsanto e a torre da PT lá instalada também.
> 
> ...


Boas! Já agora bem vindo ao fórum! 
Achava melhor usares o imgur (http://m.imgur.com) em vez do imageshack pois as fotos aparecem muito pequenas, aqui, no fórum


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

8,9°C...
Está difícil descer


----------



## bakalhau (22 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas! Já agora bem vindo ao fórum!
> Achava melhor usares o imgur (http://m.imgur.com) em vez do imageshack pois as fotos aparecem muito pequenas, aqui, no fórum


Como têm o link para a imagem deixei estar. Clicando nelas dá para ver em grande. Da próxima uso o imgur, já era para ter usado agora mas acabei por despachar isto no ImageShack.

Obrigado pelas boas vindas!

A brisa amainou por aqui entretanto, pelo que se aguenta melhor na rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 23:25)

*6,8ºC *


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Sigo com *7,9ºC*, céu nublado por nuvem altas e vento fraco. 

Dia de sol, com uma máxima de *15ºC* e *1,8ºC* de mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Dez 2015 às 23:41)

22:00

Cabo Raso: 7,7ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro: 9,3ºC

Bastante elucidativo de como está frio em todo lado.


----------



## Lousano (23 Dez 2015 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Depois de um inicio de Dezembro ameno, seguimos agora pela normalidade.

Tmax:15ºC
Tmin:0,9ºC
Tactual: 5,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Dez 2015 às 00:13)

Termino o dia com 7,9ºC.

Tal como ontem, o nevoeiro dissipou parcialmente, depois de ao anoitecer se ter instalado por completo, deixando a visibilidade abaixo dos 50m.

Resumo dos dias 21 e 22 usando os dados horários da estação de Lisboa (G. Coutinho).


----------



## Mike26 (23 Dez 2015 às 01:21)

A estação daqui da zona de Rio de Mouro que sigo marca, nesta altura, *8,9ºC *com vento nulo e HR de 83%.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 01:28)

Boas!

Ontem(dia 22) o nevoeiro levantou um pouco durante o dia ficando mais alto, mas nunca desarmou, resultando numa das mais baixas máximas do ano, que terá ficado pelos 9/10ºC. O Sol nunca chegou a brilhar aqui nas planícies Ribatejanas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Dez 2015 às 02:14)

Nova mínima registada para ontem: *6,2ºC* às 23h.
Agora subiu ligeiramente.


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2015 às 08:49)

bom dia. 9,1*C. Céu encoberto. Vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2015 às 09:22)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, visibilidade inferior a 100 metros.
mínima: 8.9ºC
actual: 9.2ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 10:53)

Boas

Mínima um pouco mais alta hoje, ficou nos 6,2ºC

Agora estão 8,2ºC, 99%Hr, 1031,6hpa e vento nulo

Imenso Nevoeiro que mais uma vez pelo 2º dia não deve levantar o dia todo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 11:43)

Boas!

Manhã de nevoeiro por aqui também, embora hoje o nevoeiro não esteja tão denso como ontem. Estão 9ºC.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2015 às 11:51)

minima de *7.1ºC*
por agora um dia igual aos outros com céu encoberto e nevoeiro sigo com *8.9ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (23 Dez 2015 às 12:41)

Por Lisboa o sol finalmente a aparecer, a manha foi bem gelada...agora mais quente sigo com 10ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2015 às 12:54)

Sigo com *11,3*. ºC
Não tão frio como ontem, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2015 às 13:15)

Sigo com 10,1ºC já mais 1º que ontem...

O nevoeiro segue mas já menos que a pouco.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 13:24)

Boas!

Como já foi dito hoje está um pouco menos frio, já o nevoeiro mantém-se. 
Veremos se hoje temos direito a algum Sol que este tempo frio e encoberto está a arrefecer a casa a olhos vistos.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Dez 2015 às 14:02)

Boas!
Sigo com 12,3°C. Está muito mais calor que ontem, à mesma hora, mas mesmo assim a mínima foi mais fria, de 8,4°C.
Não está nevoeiro, mas o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas, proveniente da frente que atinge o norte.
Parece que as temperaturas vão aumentar outra vez


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Boas,

Em Alcabideche registei uma minima de *6,5ºC*
___________

Cascais segue nos *14ºC*.
__________

Sim as temperaturas vão aumentar, normal, o vento roda para sul, mas a subida será pequena, nada comparado com os 19/21ºC registados ha pouco tempo atrás.
Nem tudo é mau, os modelos colocam instabilidade para Domingo e Segunda, ainda falta muito, mas pronto, logo se verá.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Dez 2015 às 16:29)

Votos de um excelente Natal e de um muito próspero 2016 para todos, respectivas famílias e amigos


----------



## Sunnyrainy (23 Dez 2015 às 17:10)

Sigo com *11,1* ºC.

De facto as temperaturas vão aumentar outra vez. Mas nunca para valores de princípios de Dezembro. As máximas aqui por Lisboa andarão entre os 14 e os 16ºC nos próximos dias.


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Dez 2015 às 17:18)

Está uma tarde linda aqui na ericeira. Céu pintado em tons pastel desde cinza até azul bebé. Mar grande com linhas certas e sets a entrar cheios de força. Temperatura amena e sem vento. Inverno, todavia, cheio de esplendor


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

Pôr do sol magnífico, agora mesmo:





Não mete piada nenhuma não ter vista desobstruída para o quadrante Oeste 
Por enquanto ainda sigo nos 12,2°C...muito superior à temperatura de ontem, à mesma hora. A humidade está nos 81% e a pressão tem vindo a descer, estando agora nos 1027hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2015 às 17:43)

Segundo aqueles termómetros de rua, estão *11ºC* em Cascais, curioso que umas semanas para cá o valor parece-me muito bem calibrado, dá um jeito tremendo, isto tendo em conta que é o único na vila de Cascais.

Nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

Por aqui foi mais um dia "farrusco" e frio como o de ontem.
O nevoeiro persistiu até até tarde, e agora já está de regresso novamente.
máxima:13.2ºC
actual:11.2ºC


----------



## BestWeather´s Boss (23 Dez 2015 às 19:18)

Aqui pelo Barreiro sigo com 9,5ºC, nevoeiro e vento calmo.


----------



## Mike26 (23 Dez 2015 às 19:50)

Boa tarde a todos 
Condições actuais:

Temperatura: *11,0ºC.*
HR: *70%.*
Vento nulo.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2015 às 20:32)

Boa noite.

Aqui pelas lezírias tivemos o segundo dia consecutivo sem ver o Sol, nevoeiro alto o dia todo.
Estão 10ºC.


----------



## Geopower (23 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

extremos do dia:
8.9ºC
12.3ºC
temperatura actual: 11.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2015 às 21:10)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de hoje: *6,5ºC* / *15,0ºC*
Curioso, tive uma maxima mais alta do que em Cascais, é pouco comum.

T.actual: *9,0ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Mínima desta noite de 6,4º C,
nevoeiro mais raquítico, com o sol a espreitar, temperatura aparentemente mais alta que ontem , mas em Benfica pelas 19:30 h já algum nevoeiro pouco denso, tinha 10,5º C no termo que tenho no jipe,
agora estão 9,2º C e algum nevoeiro, um pouco menos denso que ontem, mas continuo sem ver a serra da Amoreira.


----------



## david 6 (23 Dez 2015 às 23:34)

máxima de hoje *10.7ºC*
actual 10ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

Mínima: *6,3ºC*
Máxima: *15,4ºC*

Nevoeiro menos denso e levantou-se mais rápido hoje. Desloquei-me ao Parque das Nações hoje e esteve nevoeiro o dia todo junto ao rio, nem se viu o sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

10.2 graus por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

11,4°C e a subir


----------



## Mike26 (24 Dez 2015 às 00:56)

Tal como estava previsto, a mínima de hoje não será tão baixa como ontem. Nesta altura ainda tenho *10,8ºC*; dificilmente a mínima de hoje baixará dos 10ºC.


----------



## cactus (24 Dez 2015 às 02:33)

Muito nevoeiro agora e 8,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2015 às 02:45)

temperatura estagnada há horas nos *10ºC*


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2015 às 09:25)

Aqui pelo Litoral Sintrense brilha o Sol e estamos com 12,5ºC. A Serra a servir de barreira ao nevoeiro. Ao contrário, pelo interior, Malveira, Torres, Alenquer, reina o nevoeiro e temperaturas a rondar os 8ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 09:46)

Por aqui a madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros fracos.
mínima: 10.3ºC
actual:11.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2015 às 11:52)

minima de *8.5ºC*
hoje o sol começa a descobrir (ao contrário dos dias anteriores em que não se viu o sol) temperatura a subir *11.5ºC* , 98% humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 11:59)

Por aqui o dia segue muito cinzento, tem caído praticamente toda a manha uma neblina.


----------



## fhff (24 Dez 2015 às 14:58)

Por aqui reina o Sol. Capacete de nuvens na Serra, as do lado Norte ainda vai reinando o Sol, apesar de a neblina se querer começar a instalar. 16º C de momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Mínima de *9,6ºC* pelas 00h
Máxima de *14,9ºC
*
Céu nublado e vento fraco.
Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## david 6 (24 Dez 2015 às 17:39)

máxima de hoje *14.9ºC*
actual de 13.9ºC


Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## celsomartins84 (24 Dez 2015 às 18:42)

Isto foi o possível pôr do sol no Baleal!  
Feliz Natal a todos os meteoloucos!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2015 às 20:02)

Boas noites,

Extremos : 9.8 graus / 15,9 graus

Actual : 13,8 graus 
________________ 

Feliz natal para todos os membros,familia e amigos. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2015 às 20:11)

A noite aqui segue com 12.3ºC
Hoje nem um raio de sol, se chegou a ver por estes lados.


Feliz Natal para todos os amantes de meteorologia!


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2015 às 12:18)

Boas,

Mais uma quadra festiva, mais uma incursão a sul. O sol vai conseguindo brilhar por entre alguma nebulosidade alta. 14,2ºC em Samora neste momento. Mínima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2015 às 14:13)

Por aqui este dia de Natal acordou logo com sol, e ainda continua uma linda tarde.
mínima:9.6ºC
actual 18.6ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Dez 2015 às 16:48)

Máxima de 17,5 °C.
Agora sigo com 16,2 °C
Tarde natalícia bem amena e agradável!


----------



## david 6 (25 Dez 2015 às 17:35)

dia de Natal ameno com minima de *8.4ºC* e máxima de *17.7ºC*
actual de *13.9ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2015 às 20:32)

Por aqui a noite segue fresca, iluminada com a luz da lua cheia.
Sigo com 10.4ºC
máxima: 20.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (25 Dez 2015 às 21:42)

Boa noite,

11,3ºC e céu encoberto por nuvens altas aqui pela lezíria. Ainda não vejo a lua mas ontem condições semelhantes produziram uma bela coroa lunar.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

Espero que tenham tido um bom natal e com muitas prendinhas ,

ora ontem fui dar mais uma voltinha pela região Sintrense, normalmente costumava ser pela margem sul, mas este ano este ano por razões "políticas"  cá em casa, não fomos, como tal fui fazer uma passagem mais pelo interior da serra de Sintra como ia de jipe, e que desolação por lá vai , 
deixo umas imagens,
pouco mais a frente tive de voltar para trás devido a grande quantidade de ramos espalhados e alguma lama e estava a +- 200 mts da estrada,









ainda fui a Peninha, estava nevoeiro, mas o vento desta vez muito fraquito uns 31,3 km/h e temperatura de 14,3º,

regressando a base mais por caminhos fora de estrada e com o nevoeiro já acima de mim,






um pouco antes da Malveira da Serra,






a seguir a Malveira da Serra num caminho de terra em direcção a Cascais,






ao lado da Quinta da Marinha,






Raso, 






apenas como curiosidade, da ultima vez que fiz esta ciclovia estava meio escura as candeeiros estavam mais espaçados consegui reparar mesmo no quase escuro que estavam a fazer algo, foi a troca do vapor de sódio por LED´s fica o contraste, não sei se permanente ou temporário e o enfeite que fica das duas cores com a neblina provocada pelo mar,






Guincho,






da Pirolita claro ,









pena que estava lua cheia, excelente para uma boa nocturna fotográfica, mas como tinha de estar em casa pelas 20:00h tive de bazar,

as temperaturas rondaram os 13º - 15º, em Algueirão deve ter chovido.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2015 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Por aqui, *7,4ºC* e um magnifico halo lunar.


----------



## Vitor TT (25 Dez 2015 às 23:38)

A mínima da noite natalícia foi de 8,5º C, hoje ainda fui dar uma volta de bike, mas tenho mesmo de a reparar e acabei por andar apenas uns 32km mais pelo lado da Expo - Praça do Comércio, já quase de noite, pouco vento e temperaturas nos 13º - 14º C, mas a passar pela ponte Vasco da Gama, um razoável arrefecimento em direcção ao Trancão, local possivelmente bom para umas boas inversões,

actualmente tenho 10,4º.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Por aqui, *7,4ºC* e um magnifico halo lunar.


Por aqui também.  10,1ºC neste momento. Numa voltinha de carro aqui à volta, há cerca de meia hora, o termómetro ainda baixou aos 9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2015 às 10:08)

Por aqui mais um dia que acordou com sol.
mínima: 8.3ºC
actual: 12.4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2015 às 14:27)

Dia 24 foi um dia que acabou muito nublado, ainda chegou a chuviscar aqui durante a manhã e ao fim do dia. Acumulado de *0,5 mm
*
Ontem foi um dia de muito sol, morno e com uma bela lua cheia. 
Máxima: *17,4ºC*
Mínima: *9,8ºC
*
Hoje a temperatura sobe a pique, já ultrapassa os 17ºC, dia mais nublado. 
Espero ansiosamente pela chuva de amanhã e segunda, espero conseguir mais de 12 mm!


----------



## david 6 (26 Dez 2015 às 15:32)

minima *8ºC*
máxima até agora *18.4ºC*
actual de 18ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

Máxima de hoje muito quente 18,3ºC
Mínima de 8,2ºC

Agora estão 16,4ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (26 Dez 2015 às 18:15)

Tarde bastante amena e agradável para a época! 
O meu termómetro registou *18,1* ºC de máxima e* 9,2* ºC de mínima!
Em Belém, pelas 17h, o temometro ainda marcava 17 ºC.
Vamos ver até quando esta época natalícia mascarada de páscoa vai durar!


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2015 às 18:30)

Boas,

Final da manhã e tarde passados por Tomar e Torres Novas com temperaturas muito agradáveis; agradáveis demais para a época em que estamos...
Bastante sol, apesar de obscurecido por algumas nuvens altas. Aqui por Samora muita virga durante as primeiras horas da manhã. 14ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2015 às 20:21)

Boas noites,

*14,0ºC.*

A chuva regressa amanhã a noite, trovoada pode ocorrer na Segunda,vamos ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2015 às 20:29)

Por aqui a manha foi bem fresca devido ao vento fraco que se fazia sentir.
O resto do dia foi ameno, embora nao tão quente como o de ontem.
máxima: 18.6ºC
actual 11.9ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Dez 2015 às 20:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> *14,0ºC.*
> 
> A chuva regressa amanhã a noite, trovoada pode ocorrer na Segunda,vamos ver.


A depressão está na madeira e está a proporcionar trovoada e até granizo 





Esperemos...
-------------------------
Boas!
Sigo com 14,6°C e máxima ficou nos 15,6 e a mínima nos 11°C.
Espero ansiosamente pelos próximos dias!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2015 às 23:01)

Boas,

Sem grande coisa para relatar...*12,7ºC*
Venha a chuva,vento e quiça, trovoada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2015 às 23:23)

Máxima: *17,3ºC*
Mínima:* 9,3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 04:44)

O seguimento aqui ficou um bocado atrasado, mas meteorologicamente não tem havido nada de relevante, nem sequer nevoeiros ou algum frio notável, apenas os céus são sempre cénicos. Fica então o relato através de videos.

Primeiro dia de inverno, *22, 3ª*, começou com as nuvens baixas a correrem de nordeste, resultado do levantar de nevoeiros do interior, possivelmente:


O primeiro poente de inverno está no tópico do pôr-do-sol, o céu limpou praticamente, nada a registar em vídeo.
Extremos deste dia: *7,4ºC a 12,0ºC* com HR elevada de* 95% a 78%*  


*Dia 23*, ao amanhecer nuvens altas espessas em expansão desde sudoeste. E continua a ver-se os fractus do nevoeiro em dissipação vindo de nordeste:


Belo poente de nuvens médias neste dia, vindas de sudoeste em contra-corrente dos farrapos de nevoeiro provenientes de ENE:


Extremos de dia 23: *7,5ºC a 12,5ºC*, HR *95% a 85%* , mesmo desconforto térmico (relativo ao que é habitual aqui, claro) do dia anterior.


*Dia 24*, amanhecer caótico, com nuvens baixas que se cruzavam de SW a ESE, bastante estranho e invulgar pois em certas alturas pareciam mover-se ao mesmo nível mas com direcções diferentes:


(continua)


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 06:10)

*Dia 24*, tarde e entardecer com espectaculares movimentos das nuvens baixas, principalmente cumulus humilis ou até mediocris, a continuarem o caótico cruzamento de ventos nos níveis baixos já observado ao amanhecer. Apesar de terem fraca extensão vertical, os topos eram rolados em direcção cruzada, de sudoeste ou WSW, relativamente ao movimento das bases, de Sul. O sol ainda conseguiu brilhar um pouco perto do poente:


Extremos deste dia: *10,1ºC a 14,2ºC* com HR *96% a 88%*, um dia de sensação abafada, pela subida de temperatura e humidade, comparando com os dias anteriores.


*Dia 25*, amanhecer com altocumulus vindos de sudoeste e depois nuvens altas de WSW; ainda algumas poucas nuvens médias vieram de sul ou SSE.


As nuvens altas produziram intermitentemente um halo solar. Até perto do pôr-do-sol ainda se mantinha bem visível. O poente no entanto foi descolorido. Já ao crepúsculo voltaram algumas nuvens médias de sul:


Dia de Natal a trazer novamente temperaturas muito amenas para a época: de *10,8ºC a 16,4ºC*, e a HR de *79% a 93%*. Nada de abafos de inverno !


*Ontem dia 26*, amanhece suave nas neblinas e nuvens altas esparsas, sempre a virem de sudoeste:


(continua)


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 06:20)

Extremos de ontem: *10,7ºC a 16,6ºC*, HR *80% a 94%*, portanto praticamente igual ao dia de natal.

Poente semelhante ao nascente, suave com neblina e nuvens altas, descolorido.



Neste momento estão 11,7ºC com 85% e a pressão em descida muito lenta, 1024,3 hPa.

A instabilidade a sudoeste associada à depressão cuja frente passou na Madeira parece algo estacionária, ancorada nos níveis baixos enquanto a nebulosidade alta evolui na direcção da península ibérica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2015 às 11:37)

A manha por aqui acordou com sol, embora se sinta frio, devido ao vento fraco.
mínima:8.2ºC
actual: 15ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2015 às 11:51)

Boas

Mínima muito fria 5,8ºC perto do solo, vai dar um salto gigante de 10ºC na próxima noite

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado, 15,1ºC, 76%Hr e vento fraco

A ver se para o final da noite sou/somos brindados com


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 11:53)

Muito vento em Colares, nota-se que a zona não está habituada a vento intenso. 
Muitos galhos no chão. 
14.5 graus


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 14:51)

minima *8.8ºC*
actual *18.1ºC* (máxima até agora)

esperar pela chuva  e pode ser que tenhamos trovoadas com um pouco de sorte


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 15:50)

Boas tardes,

Sigo com *16,7ºC*, céu cinzento.

Segundo os modelos,os aguaceiros devem aparecer lá para às 22horas, na madrugada, a chuva tende a torna-se mais intensa.
________

Volta de bike de hoje, um pouco mais fresca, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 11,5ºC (Pé da Serra, Sintra) e 15,5ºC (Praia das Maças).
Não esperava tanto vento do lado de lá da serra, na zona de Colares e Galamares.

Algumas fotos:

Praia das Maças,Sintra
(local onde a ribeira de colares desagua)







Perspectiva da ribeira e a Pena bem lá ao fundo.







Salvo erro, aquela ponte foi destruida nas cheias violentas de novembro de 1983.





Junto à lagoa azul, deparei-me com este pinheiro enorme caído, mais uma marca impressionante do vendaval de 17 de Outubro deste ano...
@AnDré @StormRic  e este monstro? 





Raizes enormes.






Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 16:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Algumas fotos:



 boas fotos a fazer um ponto da situação da paisagem!

O céu tem estado encoberto por nuvens altas, primeiro, e médias muito extensas depois. Formações pré-frontais inconsequentes, no entanto, quanto a precipitação, a frente, mesmo, ainda vem longe, só chegará ao fim do dia:











O sul será mais atingido.

Dia abafado, mesmo com o céu encoberto a máxima foi de *16,9ºC* e, pelo contrário, com o céu limpo ao amanhecer, a mínima não desceu dos *11,4ºC.*

HR *85% a 76%*.

Vento moderado de SSE e o mar está picado; muitos kitesurfers.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 16:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> e este monstro?



Foi vítima do isolamento, que é o principal factor a dizimar as matas de Sintra. Habituada a crescer entre outras, numa densidade muito maior do que actualmente, estes pinheiros não só ganharam grande altura na competição pela luz mas perderam resistência porque a mata fechada fazia o vento passar por cima. A partir do momento em que se abre a mata, o vento toma conta delas, vítimas da sua altura e de um insuficiente enraizamento ( estas raízes até eram bem potentes, mas com este porte não a sustentam).


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Dez 2015 às 17:15)

Olá,
Esta manhã na Ericeira amanheceu claro e sereno mas depois pôs-se cá uma ventania ... Tirei as fotos quando dei a minha voltinha de bicicleta cerca das 10h30m. A tomar café no Salvador era só papeis e sacos a voar.
Praia de S. Sebastião, respectivamente, Sul e Norte








Praia dos Pescadores Sul (também, agora, conhecida por Rive Gauche ) e Norte. Incrível a quantidade de areia. Há 3 fases: antes do pontão velho, antes do pontão novo e agora. Tamanha diferença... Dá bem para ver bem o que aconteceu comparando a foto do embarque da familia real para o Brasil.
E o spot de surf hem?


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 17:19)

Extremos de hoje: *9,4ºC* / *16,7ºC*

Agora: *16,1ºC*


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 18:49)

Tudo estável neste momento:

*16,6ºC* (máxima de hoje foi 16,9ºC)
*79%* (há mais de três horas, alterna com 80%)
*1019,9 hPa* (parou de descer há mais de uma hora)

Provavelmente estarei enganado, mas esta estabilidade não abona a favor da instabilidade que se avizinha.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 18:56)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite e comparando a última com outra de há cerca de duas horas atrás, tenho a percepção de que a frente perde actividade:


----------



## TekClub (27 Dez 2015 às 18:57)

por aqui o vento já se faz sentir...


----------



## vortex (27 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Boas!Temp actual 17.2.Hr 64%.Vento SW 19,4 kmh.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 19:54)

StormRic disse:


> Tudo estável neste momento:
> 
> *16,6ºC* (máxima de hoje foi 16,9ºC)
> *79%* (há mais de três horas, alterna com 80%)
> ...



Concordo. Mas aguardemos. É por essa razão que acho as previsões do Esforex completamente descabidas para amanhã!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 20:01)

*16,3ºC*
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mike26 (27 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

A estação activa mais próxima daqui neste momento indica *16,7ºC* de temperatura e vento com rajadas na ordem dos *26 km/h. *Vamos lá ver o que é que a noite/madrugada de hoje nos reserva


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2015 às 20:13)

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,1ºC

Agora estão 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima até ao momento 48km/h


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 20:28)

vortex disse:


> Boas!Temp actual 17.2.Hr 64%.Vento SW 19,4 kmh.



 bem vindo ao fórum! Local de seguimento muito interessante! Os dados indicados são de qual estação? 



jonas_87 disse:


> *16,3ºC*
> Vento moderado a forte.



Sim, o vento já tem rajadas fortes de vez em quando mas está variável.
A pressão recomeçou a descer lentamente, 1019,2 hPa, temperatura não desce, pelo contrário, 16,7ºC, HR responde com 78%.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

As imagens de Radar do IPMA não são muito animadoras... para já.
Vento fraco e temperatura nos 14,9 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

Ponto da situação: a primeira frente tem actividade cada vez mais reduzida.







As descargas terminaram já há duas horas:







Persistem ecos fracos a sudoeste mas mais para norte e mais longe da costa, até são muito pontualmente vermelhos, portanto, torres isoladas numa frente descontínua:







A imagem de satélite confirma a dissipação, mantendo apenas alguns curtos segmentos de actividade; pode reactivar-se ao aproximar-se da costa:







Temperaturas notavelmente elevadas para uma noite de final de Dezembro, a sensação aqui em Caracavelos é mesmo de ar abafado, apesar da ventania:


----------



## vortex (27 Dez 2015 às 20:52)

Obrigado StormRic. Os dados são de uma WS1060(Velleman),mas com o sensor de vento separado(alteração feita por mim) e a 6m de altura do solo.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 21:04)

vortex disse:


> Obrigado StormRic. Os dados são de uma WS1060(Velleman),mas com o sensor de vento separado(alteração feita por mim) e a 6m de altura do solo.



Portanto é uma estação gerida pessoalmente. 


O segmento de frente mais a norte reactiva-se e as células agrupam-se; mesmo aqui a oeste os ecos aumentaram um pouco em extensão mas não tanto em intensidade:





Temperaturas quase se poderia dizer, absurdas para a data e hora:





Repare-se em especial na boca do Tejo, há muito ar húmido e morno nesta zona, talvez se prepare um "efeito Caparica".

Rajadas em S.Domingos de Rana, aqui um pouco a norte para o interior, já atingem os 50 Km/h.
Carcavelos praia começa a ficar agreste.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:06)

Boas!
Sigo com 16,3°C, sendo, até agora, a máxima do dia.Nunca pensei em atingir a temperatura máxima às 21h mas pronto.
Off-topic: Ganhei uma GoPro no Natal e pretendo utilizá-la bastante para meter fotos aqui, só tenho que aprender a mexer nela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:20)

Por aqui a noite segue com vento fraco e 14.8ºC.
Vamos ver se chuva é generosa, já que parece que tanto ela, como o frio tem estado em greve.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:23)




----------



## qwerl (27 Dez 2015 às 21:27)

A frente parece estar a reativar-se, ecos amarelos perto de lisboa e ecos vermelhos e amarelos ao largo do litoral Norte e Centro:


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:29)

qwerl disse:


> A frente parece estar a reativar-se, ecos amarelos perto de lisboa e ecos vermelhos e amarelos ao largo do litoral Norte e Centro:



Acho que hoje não vou dormir, estou a pensar como vou filmar a trovoada, pois há cape suficiente para isso.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> Acho que hoje não vou dormir, estou a pensar como vou filmar a trovoada, pois há cape suficiente para isso.


Só amanhã à tarde é que haverá CAPE interessante. Por enquanto não há nada de significativo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:33)

Interessante o radar, aquela celula a SO do Espichel tem actividade electrica, que venha para aqui...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só amanhã à tarde é que haverá CAPE interessante. Por enquanto não há nada de significativo.



Eu refiro-me há região norte. No norte amanhã já não haverá cape suficiente à tarde. O melhor do evento é até ás 12h de amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:41)

O céu está com um ar bem tempestuoso! E a ventania então...


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:43)

por aqui 16.1ºC e o vento a assobiar lá fora
a maxima foi 18.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:44)

Trovoada a no!  Grande clarão!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 21:46)

Rajadas de vento bem fortes, agora!
Já começo a acreditar!


----------



## Mike26 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Vento a aumentar de intensidade; nesta altura as rajadas já atingem os *50 km/h *


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 21:49)

Descarga dupla (simultânea) há mais de meia hora; não foi visível aqui de Carcavelos:







Esta célula está mesmo a chegar nesta altura, já se vê a base das nuvens:


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:50)

O vento já se faz ouvir com mais intensidade...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:52)

Bem!! Que explosão de trovoada que está a haver a Oeste de Sintra!! Preparem-se!!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 21:54)

16,8ºC, 78%, 1019,2 hPa estáveis. Rajadas superiores a 50 Km/h em S. Domingos de Rana. Ainda não me "cheira" a chuva por aqui, falta qualquer coisa no ar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:55)

Tem chovido fraco, ate momento vi um clarão enorme que iluminou grande parte da serra.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 21:56)

Consigo ver a bigorna da célula que está a Oeste de Sintra! Penso eu...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:56)

Já pinga em ribeira d´Ilhas (Ericeira).

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ribeira-dilhas/


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:56)

Grandes roncos agora mesmo!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 21:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem!! Que explosão de trovoada que está a haver a Oeste de Sintra!! Preparem-se!!



Atenção litoral de Ericeira a Peniche:


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Pessoal clarões a Oeste de Ericeira. Visiveis na beachcam  https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ribeira-dilhas/


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 21:58)

Descarga visível aqui em Carcavelos! Trovão 20 segundos!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 21:59)

Trovoada por aqui, chove bastante agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Vou preparar a máquina fotográfica e a GoPro


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Outro! 28 segundos!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Relâmpago visível por aqui a W!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:01)

Chove a potes!


----------



## AJJ (27 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

Avenidas novas, relâmpagos sem o trovão ventinho fraco sem chuva nem nada

Não chega nada aqui  ?


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:04)

Festa!!


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2015 às 22:05)

Festival de relâmpagos a oeste daqui


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Vi um reflexo de um relâmpago no prédio em frente!
Vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Dez 2015 às 22:06)

Aí está, o 1º a ser detetado em terra, Alentejo foi o feliz contemplado...
Venham mais...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:07)

Chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada, relampagos de 5 em 5 segundos em São pedro do Estoril

Consegui captar imagens mas a camera nao tem boa qualidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Clarões enormes!


----------



## Mike26 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Trovoada!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Continuam os clarões e roncos vindos da serra.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ericeira/

chova bem na ericeira


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Que raio espectacular 

Acompanha a festa em https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/são-pedro-do-estoril/


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Trovão!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Praça de Espanha:
Relâmpagos bastante intensos a Oeste! Trovões já audíveis!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

Trovoada frequente em minha direção!


----------



## Mike26 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

Para quem quiser acompanhar, situação em Ribeira d'Ilhas (Ericeira) 

https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/ribeira-dilhas/


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Dez 2015 às 22:11)

Trovoada e vento moderado com rajadas!


----------



## jorgeanimal (27 Dez 2015 às 22:12)

Já se vê e ouve aqui na Lourinhã


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:12)

Começou a chuva forte batida a rajadas fortes.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

Miguel96 disse:


> Que raio espectacular
> 
> Acompanha a festa em https://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/são-pedro-do-estoril/



grandes flashes nesta webcam


----------



## Lightning (27 Dez 2015 às 22:13)

O fogo de artifício da passagem de ano chegou mais cedo  cadência de 7, 8 raios por minuto com alguns trovões audíveis e rajadas fortes.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2015 às 22:14)

Estava a ver televisão e fui surpreendido com alguns trovões bastante fortes. Mas parece.me sem olhar ao radar estarem a ir para Lisboa.


----------



## AJJ (27 Dez 2015 às 22:16)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Praça de Espanha:
> Relâmpagos bastante intensos a Oeste! Trovões já audíveis!



Estou perto e ouço os trovões ao longe parece que está um grande festival a oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:17)

Que trovoada espectacular, ja tenho alguns videos.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:17)

Diluvio!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Por aqui nem uma gota. Só relâmpagos sem som :/


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 22:19)

Que chuvada e trovoada!!!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:19)




----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Parece que a malta de Lisboa vai ficar-se mesmo pelos relâmpagos ao longe. É pena


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (27 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Em Mafra chove bem agora! E ouviu-se um trovão ao longe


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

Especial Carcavelos!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Dez 2015 às 22:24)

Foto de um familiar na Alta de Lisboa:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:25)

Foto tirada ha uns minutos atrás:


----------



## vortex (27 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Já chove em Azeitão.Rajada 46,4kmh há momentos.Daqui também vejo e oiço o"fogo de artifício".Cool...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:26)

Bem. Por aqui já nem há um relâmpago para amostra 
Espero que o dia de amanhã corra bem melhor!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ha uns minutos atrás:



Boa imagem com a gopro, comprei hoje a gopro hero + para conseguir boas imagens em dias de chuva.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Dez 2015 às 22:28)

Começou a chover e já troveja.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Bons registos. 



StormRic disse:


> Outro! 28 segundos!



Boas StormRic, isso é o tempo de duração do trovão ou o tempo que demora a chegar?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2015 às 22:31)

Relâmpagos a noroeste, por aqui não chove.

Estava eu a jantar e a ouvir uns trovões, mas ainda não sabiam que era de facto trovoada, mas estranhei pois a duração do som era demasiado curta para serem aviões.


----------



## AJJ (27 Dez 2015 às 22:32)

Bem aqui em avenidas novas já nem relâmpagos.

Resta agora um ventinho fraco quente


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Dez 2015 às 22:32)

Começou a chover por aqui e há novamente trovoada. Direção SW. Tenho 18.3ºC neste momento, nem parece que estamos a 27 de dezembro.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:35)

aguaceiro fraco por aqui (Fajarda), enquanto por ai há trovoadas aqui é aguaceiro fraco  , mas também não posso queixar muito porque ainda é cedo para mim aqui mais para o interior, até estou com sorte porque é o unico aguaceirozito aqui um pouco mais para o interior


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:36)

Mais fotos pessoal


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Por aqui estão 18,9 ºC.
A máxima do dia!
Vento com rajadas fortes!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:38)

Que chuvada torrencial neste momento.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:39)

Que imagem de radar brutal


----------



## Geopower (27 Dez 2015 às 22:40)

boa noite. 
Finalmente começa a chover. Chuva moderada. 16.9ºC. Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## Reportorio (27 Dez 2015 às 22:41)

Aqui por Miratejo rajada de 67 Km há pouco, vários relâmpagos para o lado do mar (Oeste) mas também alguns para Este. Começou a pingar, temperatura 18ºC com bastante vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Faço ideia os registos brutais que o StormRic vai apresentar a todo forum


----------



## HélderCosta (27 Dez 2015 às 22:42)

Estou a ver o programa da Quinta e a apresentadora, acabou de relatar um grande trovão onde a TV ficou toda preta e que caia grande carga de água na zona na Venda do Pinheiro.
Confirma-se?


----------



## PedroAP7 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Aqui chove descomunalmente há perto de 20 minutos, e quando dá sinal de abrandamento vem a recarga... Neste momento, o barulho da chuva a bater lá fora está a ser um abuso.


----------



## bmelo (27 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

Já chove forte, começou "do nada" de um momento para o outro !


----------



## bmelo (27 Dez 2015 às 22:44)

Vi um grande relâmpago para esse lado da Vendado Pinheiro, deve ter sido isso.


----------



## casr26 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:45)

E os tambores ribombam no Oeste 
Vamos lá ver se isto anima...se animar mesmo engripado ainda me levanto da cama e vou tirar uma foto ao espectáculo pirotécnico


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Bons registos.
> 
> 
> 
> Boas StormRic, isso é o tempo de duração do trovão ou o tempo que demora a chegar?



Foi o tempo que demorava a chegar. Foram os primeiros, os outros que foram mesmo aqui em cima até tremeram as janelas, apenas alguns poucos segundos de intervalo.
Dois deles queimaram completamente as fotos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:46)

Estava eu no meu sossegado sofá quando de repente ouço um trovão e me lembro "Ah pois é dão chuva para hoje! Trovoada?" A melancolia deste tempo era tão grande que já me estava a desleixar, mas parece que toda a gente avivou! 

Vi uns *5-6* relâmpagos, sendo que audíveis foram uns *3-4*. Chuva torrencial há cerca de 20 minutos, o maldito radar de Coruche não deixa perceber. 

Mínima:* 9,3ºC*
Máxima: *17,1ºC *(ás 22h  frente quente)

Queda abrupta agora, desceu *5ºC em menos de 15 minutos 





*
Rajada de* 53,7 km/h
Acumulado de 8,1 mm, isto em 15 minutos*


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Mas que belo começo de evento 
Tentei gravar com a GoPro mas a qualidade não fica muito boa com pouca luminosidade, mas pronto, melhor que nada


----------



## PedroAP7 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

Acho que está a cair algum granizo lá fora. Com este barulho todo não pode ser só chuva normal.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:48)

Caiu um curto aguaceiro. Mas não passou daí.
Desta frente não chegará mais nada.
Cheguei aos 19ºC, mas agora desceu para os 18,6 ºC.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mais fotos pessoal





jonas_87 disse:


> Faço ideia os registos brutais que o StormRic vai apresentar a todo forum




Dez fotos, duas queimadas, ainda não vi a GoPro que ainda está em modo contínuo. Ainda a processar, computador lento.

Parece que vem lá mais, ouvi um potente trovão agora mesmo.

Começa a chover forte novamente.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

*23 mm* na Parede!


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Que ronco poderoso!


----------



## NunoGuedes (27 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Registos do cenário por cima do Monte Abraão à momentos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Já começou a chuviscar aqui...


----------



## pedrosilva (27 Dez 2015 às 22:53)

Cairam uma série de trovoadas, uma ou duas engraçadas, aqui na zona da Malveira/Venda do Pinheiro. Mas já seguiram para Norte. A precipitação acalmou e de x enquando há uma rajada mas sempre inferior a 50km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 22:54)

Caiu um trovão tremendo,  não houve luz uns minutos.


----------



## Portugal Storms (27 Dez 2015 às 22:57)

HélderCosta disse:


> Estou a ver o programa da Quinta e a apresentadora, acabou de relatar um grande trovão onde a TV ficou toda preta e que caia grande carga de água na zona na Venda do Pinheiro.
> Confirma-se?


Confirma-se, mesmo em cheio...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Por aqui acabou por agora. Uma desilusão!
Incrível como em meia dúzia de quilómetros o cenário foi tão diferente.
Destaque para os relâmpagos vistos ao longe, o vento com rajadas fortes e a temperatura que me fez lembrar aquelas noites de Setembro meias tropicais e com trovoadas (19ºC por volta das 22h20).
Estou farto deste tempo de pinguitos aqui e ali. Quero chuva a sério! Tempo de inverno!


----------



## Diogo Azevedo (27 Dez 2015 às 22:58)

Ouve-se agora o primeiro trovão aqui para a zona


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:00)

Chove torrencialmente, batida a vento, entra pela casa adentro.


----------



## Pinalele (27 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

Daqui da serra de Grândola da para ver o clarões que vão havendo para esses lados.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2015 às 23:04)

StormRic disse:


> Chove torrencialmente, batida a vento, entra pela casa adentro.


Fecha as janelas e sai da varanda!  Já estou a ver que vim para cima cedo demais!


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:05)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui acabou por agora. Uma desilusão!
> Incrível como em meia dúzia de quilómetros o cenário foi tão diferente.
> Destaque para os relâmpagos vistos ao longe, o vento com rajadas fortes e a temperatura que me fez lembrar aquelas noites de Setembro meias tropicais e com trovoadas (19ºC por volta das 22h20).
> Estou farto deste tempo de pinguitos aqui e ali. Quero chuva a sério! Tempo de inverno!



Ainda não passou aí:






Fantástico dilúvio revolvido pelo vento aqui!


----------



## fsl (27 Dez 2015 às 23:06)

Em Nova-Oeiras caíram 18 mm nos últimos 50 minutos . Continua chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas igualmente fortes


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

As tampas dos esgotos pluviais já saltaram.

Abrandou, novo trovão (15 segundos). Esgotos brotam das tampas.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Agora que eu estava com a câmara preparada é que a trovoada pára!!


----------



## cactus (27 Dez 2015 às 23:07)

Começou a chuver com alguma intensidade neste preciso momento em setubal algum vento também .


----------



## rbsmr (27 Dez 2015 às 23:08)

Campelos (Torres Vedras) trovoada, a aproximadamente,  4km, com chuva pouco intensa e vento moderado


----------



## Jodamensil (27 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não passou aí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ainda vem pa Loures, Odivelas Alverca, etc...?


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Dez 2015 às 23:09)

Por aqui, nadaSomente uns pinguinhos e nada de trovoada nem relâmpagos. Pelo mapa, ela afasta-se daqui. 
Quero um inverno a sério. Isto não é nada. Estou farto....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

StormRic disse:


> Ainda não passou aí:



Não passou, nem vai passar.
Essa mancha que se vê no radar está a subir em direção ao norte, paralelamente a Lisboa, portanto.

Temperatura nos 17,9 ºC e em descida.
O vento acalmou.
Nada de chuva.

A malta de Lisboa pode ir para a cama dormir que amanhã há mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

Mais um registo.


----------



## hurricane (27 Dez 2015 às 23:13)

pela zona de leiria nada?


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

O menos impressionante, já foi em terra:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:15)

hurricane disse:


> pela zona de leiria nada?


So chuviscos, mas está quase...


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:18)

hurricane disse:


> pela zona de leiria nada?



Vai a caminho, quase a chegar:








jonas_87 disse:


> Mais um registo.



 espectáculo! Qual é o minuto exacto?


----------



## rbsmr (27 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Aumento da velocidade do vento para 40km/h. A trovoada ficou-se por três relâmpagos! Chove um pouco mais intenso mas mantém - se miseráveis 2mm


----------



## ruijacome (27 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

Isto cheira-me que é o que está no Mapa que, que foi mesmo na Costa em Oeiras!



efcm disse:


> Roubada aqui https://www.facebook.com/LISBOALive.PT/?fref=ts


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:19)

efcm disse:


> Roubada aqui https://www.facebook.com/LISBOALive.PT/?fref=ts



 consegues saber o minuto desta foto?


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:21)

NunoGuedes disse:


> Registos do cenário por cima do Monte Abraão à momentos.



Quando puderes indica os minutos destas fotos! Estão fantásticas!


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:22)

na ultima hora só cabo raso com *2.2mm*


----------



## Garcia (27 Dez 2015 às 23:26)

Boas a todos...
Apresento-vos o primeiro (de muitos, espero eu.. ) relâmpago que consegui fotografar... 






por aqui agora, apenas vento com algumas rajadas..


----------



## fsl (27 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

Borrasca em Nova-Oeiras amainou. Praticamente já não chove, e vento baixou de intensidade. Caíram  22 mm , tendo o rain  rate atingido  245 mm/h às 22 e 17.


----------



## ota (27 Dez 2015 às 23:28)

Tomar já recebeu uns chuviscos, mas entretanto parou.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Caiu um trovão tremendo,  não houve luz uns minutos.



Aqui está, a bomba que fez ficar sem luz aqui em casa em Alcabideche e localidades proximas, durou uns 5/7 minutos menos mal.
Caiu perto do Pisão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:35)

Aqui já começou a chover bem, mas sem trovoada...


----------



## efcm (27 Dez 2015 às 23:35)

StormRic disse:


> consegues saber o minuto desta foto?


O facebook remove o exif das fotos


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

A trovoada fez tréguas e agora está céu limpo com um luar magnífico!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2015 às 23:36)

A trovoada já vai longe, por aqui vi cerca de uma dúzia de clarões, não vi mais porque não quis, basicamente  Ainda gravei 3 ou 4, mas dada a distância e os prédios que tenho à frente não ficaram nada de jeito, ainda para mais com o telemóvel, porque tenho a minha objectiva a arranjar.

Pouco choveu, um aguaceiro forte de pingas grossas de apenas 1 minuto, e o vento vai soprando moderado.

@efcm acho estranha essa fotografia, será de hoje?


----------



## manganao (27 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

grande trovão agora vento forte chove á 40 minutos sem parar


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:42)

começou a chover aqui e o radar não tem nada aqui por cima


----------



## TekClub (27 Dez 2015 às 23:43)

aqui já pinga


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 23:44)

david 6 disse:


> começou a chover aqui e o radar não tem nada aqui por cima


O radar de Coruche faz tanta falta...


----------



## Mike26 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

Já não me lembro há quanto tempo é que não passava por aqui um temporal destes  valeu bem a pena para tirar a barriga de misérias! A estação do Meteocacém acumulou *17 mm *no dia de hoje


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

Dois que ficaram queimados, embebidos na chuva:











Este poderá ser o que foi aqui registado. um dos mais potentes portanto:


----------



## meteo (27 Dez 2015 às 23:46)

Aqui em Paço de Arcos, alguma chuva, muitos trovões, mas principalmente para os lados de Carcavelos.
Por aqui deve ter chovido 5-10 mm, bem menos que Nova-Oeiras que cairam mais de 20 mm em pouco mais de 1 hora.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> O radar de Coruche faz tanta falta...



eu estou a ver no mapa dinâmico, radar está assim e está a chover, nada de especial mas está, talvez seja já aquele linha que vem a sul a chegar


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:48)

Tudo tranquilo.
*
15,1ºC
10 mm*

Bela trovoada, deu para tirar a _barriga de misérias,_ se amanhã não presenciar mais trovoada, tudo bem.


----------



## david 6 (27 Dez 2015 às 23:49)

StormRic disse:


> Dois que ficaram queimados, embebidos na chuva:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




graças à luz dos relâmpagos nota se os contornos da trovoada, isto de dia deveria de estar lindo!!

PS: grandes fotos  que venha mais


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

david 6 disse:


> eu estou a ver no mapa dinâmico, radar está assim e está a chover, nada de especial mas está, talvez seja já aquele linha que vem a sul a chegar


O mapa dinâmico é composto pelos radares de Arouca, Coruche e Loulé e como o de Coruche não funciona, pode haver erros. No radar punham chuva em cima de mim e nem uma gota caía.


----------



## ruijacome (27 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

Acham que vale a pena deixar a Gopro a fazer um timelapse a noite toda ?  Vai haver festival outra vez aqui por Cascais ?!


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2015 às 23:55)

Aqui trovoada ZERO um fiasco...

Em chuva até nem foi mau 5,8mm até agora... Rajada máxima 51km/h

Venha a Frente fria de manha e que venha com muita trovoadinha


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Dez 2015 às 23:56)

Fotografia tirada na zona de Sintra por Luís Rodrigues.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2015 às 23:58)

ruijacome disse:


> Acham que vale a pena deixar a Gopro a fazer um timelapse a noite toda ?  Vai haver festival outra vez aqui por Cascais ?!



Quer o radar quer o satélite mostram tudo limpo até à próxima frente que ainda está muito longe. Possivelmente só chegará cá já de manhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> @efcm acho estranha essa fotografia, será de hoje?


A imagem não é de hoje 
Ele respondeu no instagram.


----------



## ruijacome (27 Dez 2015 às 23:59)

StormRic disse:


> Quer o radar quer o satélite mostram tudo limpo até à próxima frente que ainda está muito longe. Possivelmente só chegará cá já de manhã.



Check! Tks!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia tirada na zona de Sintra por Luís Rodrigues.



Fabulosa! Grande Luís Rodrigues! Mas de hoje não poderá ser, não havia condições para tirar assim em campo aberto.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 00:00)

Bela chuvada neste momento!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2015 às 00:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> A imagem não é de hoje
> Ele respondeu no instagram.



Respondeu por directo? É que eu comentei a perguntar se teria sido hoje e a que horas, e ainda não respondeu 



StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa! Grande Luís Rodrigues! Mas de hoje não poderá ser, não havia condições para tirar assim em campo aberto.



Também creio que não. Já enviei mensagem, estou a aguardar pela resposta.

Infelizmente muita gente aproveita-se destes eventos para publicar fotografias de eventos anteriores e assim ganharem mais _likes_.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 00:09)

vai chovendo por aqui fraco a moderado com vento


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 00:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Respondeu por directo? É que eu comentei a perguntar se teria sido hoje e a que horas, e ainda não respondeu


Respondeu no instagram do Lisboa Alive 
Enfim, não deixa de ser uma foto incrível...


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Dez 2015 às 00:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que belo começo de evento
> Tentei gravar com a GoPro mas a qualidade não fica muito boa com pouca luminosidade, mas pronto, melhor que nada


A Go Pro que utilizou qual é a versão?
Desde já, muito obrigado 
Bons acompanhamentos


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 00:15)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> A Go Pro que utilizou qual é a versão?
> Desde já, muito obrigado
> Bons acompanhamentos


É a GoPro Hero4 Session...é a pior para fotos ou vídeos noturnos...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2015 às 00:17)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosa! Grande Luís Rodrigues! Mas de hoje não poderá ser, não havia condições para tirar assim em campo aberto.



Se é ou não, não sei... mas nos comentários da foto no facebook, ele refere que a foto é de hoje...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Infelizmente muita gente aproveita-se destes eventos para publicar fotografias de eventos anteriores e assim ganharem mais _likes_.



 sem dúvida, mas ele nem precisava disso. É pena não se saber mesmo quando foi tirada. Talvez o ano passado, em Junho ou Setembro/Outubro.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 00:20)




----------



## Aspvl (28 Dez 2015 às 00:20)

Boa noite! 

Por aqui muita chuva há pouco, contudo, agora não chove.
É de esperar algo ao longo da noite?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:25)

efcm disse:


> Roubada aqui https://www.facebook.com/LISBOALive.PT/?fref=ts




Sinto muito mas esta foto também não é de hoje, a trovoada não passou por Almada! Assim não vamos lá...
Estas fotos podem ser inseridas no tópico de trovoadas, mas não neste seguimento, não tem cabimento, perde-se o fio dos acontecimentos.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 00:26)

Aspvl disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui muita chuva há pouco, contudo, agora não chove.
> É de esperar algo ao longo da noite?


Como já mencionaram, não se espera nada, olhando o radar e o satélite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 00:31)

NunoGuedes disse:


> Registos do cenário por cima do Monte Abraão à momentos.



Boa foto! Bem-vindo ao forum vizinho! 



Tiagolco disse:


>



Isso foi o que choveu aqui às 22h30! O terraço cá de trás ficou uma bela piscina!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:31)

efcm disse:


> Roubada aqui https://www.facebook.com/LISBOALive.PT/?fref=ts





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia tirada na zona de Sintra por Luís Rodrigues.



Estas mensagens estão no tópico errado! 

Sugiro que as transfiram para um tópico geral de trovoadas. Nada têm a ver com o seguimento de hoje.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 00:35)

Apesar da descarga às 22h30, temperatura subia vivamente, só que depois foi interrompida por outro evento ás 23h06.

Rajada máxima de* 55,5 km/h* neste novo evento.
Acumulado do dia:* 19,2 mm* (nada mau)

Esperemos pelas próximas frentes, ainda estamos sob influência da frente quente, por isso a frente fria vai trazer ainda mais acumulado para hoje! Espero que estes próximos eventos consigam com que a precipitação atinga a média!


----------



## efcm (28 Dez 2015 às 00:36)

Vou apagar a foto, fui enganado achei que era de hoje


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:44)

Alguém pediu chuva em Leiria? 







E aqui vão as duas primeiras descargas que consegui apanhar em Carcavelos. Rajadas de 50 Km/h não ajudaram lá muito, e para o fim a chuva cancelou mesmo a sessão . Mas ainda apanhei melhores.






Penso que será esta:











A diferença de alguns segundos entre o instante registado na foto e o registado pelo detector do IPMA tem a ver com o tempo de exposição. A câmara regista o início da exposição, na primeira foto às 22:00:23 e portanto a exposição terminou às 22:00:38. Apanhou assim a descarga indicada pelo IPMA às *22:00:34*.


----------



## ota (28 Dez 2015 às 00:44)

Chove moderadamente por Tomar


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 00:46)

efcm disse:


> Vou apagar a foto, fui enganado achei que era de hoje



Não apagues! A foto é espectacular, põe num tópico de fotografia de trovoadas, talvez ainda se consiga saber quando foi captada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 00:51)

*Mau tempo faz estragos na linha de Cascais*
*Estrutura da discoteca Tamariz 'voou' para a linha do comboio. Circulação está interrompida*
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/e...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2015 às 00:55)

Já tive resposta por parte do Luís Rodrigues acerca da fotografia.

23:30, a Sul de Assafora.


----------



## rbsmr (28 Dez 2015 às 00:55)

Chove contínua e  moderadamente, vento abrandou mas ainda registou uma rajada de 64 km/h.  Até amanhã!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 00:56)

A temperatura máxima de ontem ficou nos 16,6°C, às 22h!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2015 às 00:59)

miguel disse:


> E nem aviso amarelo Lisboa tem para vento, é a vergonha do costume...


Tem... a partir das 01h00 de hoje... ahah


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 01:01)

ecobcg disse:


> Tem... a partir das 01h00 de hoje... ahah



Pois veio tarda mas mais vale tarde do que nunca


----------



## Mike26 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:02)

Por aqui já não chove há algum tempo mas o vento não pára! Rajadas na ordem dos *48 km/h*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2015 às 01:03)

Às 23:30 em Cascais por Mário Almeida (Publicada no MeteoMontijo pelo próprio).


----------



## PedroAP7 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:07)

A chuva retomou agora por aqui, depois do dilúvio. Não devem passar de aguaceiros moderados, espero eu.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 01:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já tive resposta por parte do Luís Rodrigues acerca da fotografia.
> 
> 23:30, a Sul de Assafora.



Acho muito estranho. A essa hora já não há descargas registadas:






No entanto efectivamente não chovia nessa altura, mas a trovoada já estava várias dezenas de quilómetros a norte:


----------



## Candy (28 Dez 2015 às 01:12)

Por aqui nada de mais além do vento. Mesmo esse não relevante para o que estamos habituados por cá.
Já choveu, mas nada de mais. A maior força terá passado rente ao cabo carvoeiro, pelo mar, e também por algumas zonas agrícolas do interior do concelho de Peniche. Pela cidade, por enquanto nada de mais. Trovoada só ao longe. Eu em casa, com a televisão ligada, nem um ronco ouvi.
Vem por ai mais qualquer coisa, segundo parece pelo radar de Arouca, mas sem o de Coruche dificilmente se consegue visionar o que vem para Peniche.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 01:13)

AndréFrade disse:


> Às 23:30 em Cascais



Uma daquelas descargas fantásticas! Bem apanhada! Mas a hora não me parece ser essa, se calhar 23:30 é a hora da publicação.

Ou talvez o relógio da câmara ainda esteja com a hora de verão.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 01:15)

Chuva forte agora aqui em Carcavelos, vento novamente com rajadas fortes também.


----------



## Mike26 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:15)

Volta a chover torrencialmente!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:23)

agora sim já temos avisos amarelos para precipitação, ipma fala também de fenomenos extremos de vento, veremos o que nos espera amanhã, estou confiante em ter pelo menos uma trovoada


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 01:23)

Estamos completamente à nora! Já chove aqui e o mapa dinâmico não mostra nada. Que falta que o radar de Coruche faz...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 01:35)

O radar apenas com eco verde e uma chuva torrencial aqui em Carcavelos com rajadas fortes, a varanda está um caos autêntico ! Na imagem de satélite vê-se uma linha de células muito estreita:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:37)

Também venho aqui notar a chuva torrencial que agora se abateu... No radar com um mero azulado  

Os senhores do IPMA devem estar mesmo à nora do que está a acontecer em Lisboa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 01:50)

Bem isto não pára hoje!


----------



## Candy (28 Dez 2015 às 01:51)

Por cá continua uns chuvisco de quando em quando. Nada perto do que vejo relatado por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 02:03)

Que chuvada!!!!!!! 
Só vejo as luzes da rua!! O resto nem se vê!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2015 às 02:22)

Aguaceiro muito forte neste momento, acompanhado de rajadas de vento igualmente intensas.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 02:23)

Boas!

Aqui um pouco mais para o Interior a trovoada não chegou, mas a chuva sim! 

Tempo de aguaceiros por agora, com 15ºC de temperatura, o que não parece ser a temperatura digna de uma noite de Dezembro.


----------



## romeupaz (28 Dez 2015 às 02:24)




----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 02:26)

Uma vergonha os radares do IPMA... 

Aqui não chove, está calor 17,4ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 02:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Faço ideia os registos brutais que o StormRic vai apresentar a todo forum



Os registos brutais do @StormRic já são uma imagem de marca do MeteoPT.


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 03:03)

por aqui volta a chover com rajadas de vento intensas...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 03:04)

Mais umas da noite de ontem:







É esta precisamente (a hora registada na foto é a do início da exposição de 15 segundos, cobre portanto o momento indicado pelo detector do IPMA):






Descarga tripla simultânea apenas trinta segundos depois:











Intensidade -10,0 kAmp à esquerda, -14,9 kAmp ao centro e -10,9 kAmp à direita


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 04:05)

A precipitação acumulada aqui em Carcavelos, 13,2 mm,  distribuiu-se assim:

*8,1 mm* das 22:26 às 11:16;
*5,1 mm* da 1:15 às 2:25

Neste momento continua o vento moderado com rajadas fortes de SE.
A pressão tem oscilado à volta dos 1019 hPa.
16,3ºC e HR a aumentar para 91%.

A instabilidade que passou estava associada à primeira frente fria que é analisada como em fase de dissipação:





O que vem a seguir é sem dúvida interessante, duas frentes frias, pelo menos.

Já agora, mais duas descargas de ontem. Entretanto já vi o que a GoPro apanhou, tudo, mas fez um trabalho muito mau com a luminosidade, praticamente tudo queimado. Terei de rever as regulações para o modo de captura. 











Nestas imagens a cortina de chuva forte já estava relativamente perto, diluiu um bocado a visão. O IPMA não registou estas descargas.

E esta foi apanhada no limite da imagem e do ângulo de visão aqui da varanda. Uma das mais fortes que deve ter dado um belo espectáculo por toda a linha de Cascais:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 04:58)

Chove novamente! O vento está desabrido! O mar ruidoso!

Ambiente invernal, não fôra a temperatura: 16,5ºC.

1018,8 hPa, parece começar a descer.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 05:27)

Mesmo antes de desabar a primeira bátega de ontem:












Neste momento mais um aguaceiro acabou de acumular 1,0 mm; total do dia 6,1 mm; do evento *14,2 mm*.


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 05:32)

quase a chegar a 2 frente...


----------



## Candy (28 Dez 2015 às 06:10)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 07:47)

chegou a 2 frente e já chove...
Edit: Chove torrencialmente


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2015 às 08:29)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite bastante chuvosa e ventosa, o dia inicia-se sem precipitação, mas com o céu a apresentar-se negro em todo o quadrante Sul.

Durante a noite destaco a passagem da segunda frente, que das 05h00 às 05h35 provocou aqui na zona um momento de chuva bastante intensa.

*EDIT 08:30* - Já chove.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 08:38)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada aqui desde as 00h 7,0mm

Rajada máxima 56km/h

Mínima ainda por ser feita até ao final do dia.

Neste momento chuva fraca, 14,3ºC e vento moderado


----------



## Geopower (28 Dez 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de sul. De momento não chove. 16,5*C.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Fotografia tirada na zona de Sintra por Luís Rodrigues.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já tive resposta por parte do Luís Rodrigues acerca da fotografia.
> 
> 23:30, a Sul de Assafora.





AndréFrade disse:


> Às 23:30 em Cascais por Mário Almeida (Publicada no MeteoMontijo pelo próprio).



Embora não conseguindo confirmação do minuto exacto de cada um destes registos, para mim é suficiente a confirmação pelos autores de que foram obtidas a noite passada.
Seria muito interessante saber mais detalhes quanto a localização, direcção, momento exacto. São sem dúvida as melhores fotos da trovoada da noite, especialmente a do Luís Rodrigues. 



NunoGuedes disse:


> Registos do cenário por cima do Monte Abraão à momentos.


Também em cheio estas do Nuno Guedes (bem vindo ao fórum! ). Só falta a confirmação dos momentos das capturas.


É pena os detectores do IPMA serem tão pouco eficazes e não apanharem todas as descargas. Ainda não percebi porque tal acontece.
Tive mais uma vez a confirmação com as descargas que caíram aqui mesmo em frente de Carcavelos, rigorosamente identificadas com erro de +- 1 seg. e não aparecem no mapa. Mistério...


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 09:13)

Bom dia a todos. Que grandes fotos! Parabens! Aqui não se ouviu trovoada, mas choveu bem durante a noite e bem agora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 09:15)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar ontem por volta das 23 horas, mas desde o início da madrugada que chove de forma moderada praticamente sem interrupções,
Já vi que este evento trouxe muita "vida" aqui ao fórum.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 09:21)

Boas,

Por volta das 4/5 da manhã caiu um aguaceiro torrencial, acordei com a intensidade da chuva.
Em termos de ocorrências, nada de muito relevante, houve uma inundação em Manique.
O vento fez uma armação de ferro voar do Tamariz(discoteca) para a linha de comboio, a linha esteve interrompida durante algum tempo (isto no Estoril).
_______

Cascais segue com vento moderado, 15ºC, céu cinzento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:23)

Acumulados no Litoral Centro nas IPMA:






Destaque para a região oeste, representada pelas estações de Alcobaça, Rio Maior e Dois Portos, e Setúbal, todas com mais de 20 mm.
Mas isto não reflecte a verdadeira distribuição da precipitação. Haverá que juntar muitas estações amadoras, nomeadamente aqui da linha de Cascais e concelhos limítrofes de Lisboa.

Carcavelos, por exemplo, ainda chegou aos 16,5 mm.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 09:31)

Aqui tenho acumulados hoje 7,0mm e ontem 5,8mm

15,7ºC a subir antes da chegada da frente fria.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:44)

miguel disse:


> Aqui tenho acumulados hoje 7,0mm e ontem 5,8mm
> 
> 15,7ºC a subir antes da chegada da frente fria.



A "estação de fruticultura" acumula normalmente um pouco mais do que aí a cidade. Vamos ver o que traz a terceira frente, que está a intensificar a convecção.

Arouca mostra uma frente intensa e larga:






A segunda frente está neste momento a descarregar bem no norte e centro.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 16,7°C e a mínima devo registar já no final do dia, outra vez 
Nota-se bem a convecção da terceira frente:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 09:52)

Vem lá molha da grande...






Células a eclodirem ao longo da frente e a expandirem-se. Pelo que sucedeu com as duas anteriores a actividade irá aumentar ao chegarem à costa.

A vista daqui está assim:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 09:56)

Curioso que a potente DEA de ontem ocorreu uma vez mais numa zona onde volta e meia caiem relâmpagos, aquando surgem estes eventos.
Claro que pode ser uma coincidência, mas é interessante ver como na Atrozela e Pisão isto tem sucedido nos ultimos anos. É uma área de mato, próxima de área urbana (Alcabideche).
@StormRic haverá alguma explicação, ou é sempre aleatório?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 09:59)

Olhar para o mapa dinâmico e não olhar, acaba por ser a mesma coisa. Tanto o radar de Coruche como o radar de Loulé não funcionam. Estamos às cegas


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 10:03)

Às 6:00 a segunda frente tinha acabado de entrar pela região oeste:






Desde então a pressão já subiu 2 hPa, de 1018,8 hPa passou para os *1020,9 hPa*. Esta subida não é visível na análise. O campo da pressão pode estar a subir em toda a região.

16,8ºC e 90%.

As trovoadas desapareceram completamente de todo o território e oceano adjacente.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso que a potente DEA de ontem ocorreu uma vez mais numa zona onde volta e meia caiem relâmpagos, aquando surgem estes eventos.
> Claro que pode ser uma coincidência, mas é interessante ver como na Atrozela e Pisão isto tem sucedido nos ultimos anos. É uma área de mato, próxima de área urbana (Alcabideche).
> @StormRic haverá alguma explicação, ou é sempre aleatório?



Isso é muito interessante. Pode haver uma explicação geológica, mas era precisa uma análise estatística da distribuição das descargas e comparação com uma carta geológica da região. Por outro lado penso que pode dever-se ao impulso vertical que as células recebem ao chegarem à serra pelo flanco sul.

A descarga foi dupla, um dos ramos caíu a 3 km a Leste. Vieram na sequência cronológica das que estão assinaladas, havendo outra dupla anteriormente:









E já antes a mesma célula tinha produzido outras descargas múltiplas, uma tripla e uma dupla.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Dez 2015 às 10:10)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês céu nublado com uma pinceladitas de azul de vez em quando, algum vento e a Auriol marca 16º. Neste momento, dia de Inverno embora fraquito e sem história. Vamos ver o desenrolar da situação.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 10:15)

Manhã ventosa.
Acordei com vasos no chão.
Estão 16,7 ºC, sendo que durante a noite a temperatura não desceu dos 15,8 ºC.
Será que a 3ª frente vai trazer chuva e trovoada a sério ou vai ser um fracasso como as duas últimas? Veremos!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 10:24)

Nesta altura a visão geral do radar de Arouca ainda é a mais fiável:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 10:30)

A frente já perdeu boa parte da convecção. Pode ser que a atividade aumente quando chegar à costa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 10:30)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Será que a 3ª frente vai trazer chuva e trovoada a sério ou vai ser um fracasso como as duas últimas? Veremos!



Fracasso? Com a trovoada que passou por aqui e que eu não via há mais de um ano? Pode não ter sido generalizada mas isso não faz das frentes um fracasso. Eu pelo menos nunca adopto uma visão localizada dos eventos, é preciso sempre olhar para a região em geral. As frentes com actividade convectiva são mesmo assim, descontínuas e algo aleatórias. Desta vez tocou a este eixo pelo meio da região oeste e ainda outros locais. Uma semanas atrás foi o contrário, aqui por exemplo ficou a seco enquanto Lisboa era bem regada.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 10:52)

StormRic disse:


> Fracasso? Com a trovoada que passou por aqui e que eu não via há mais de um ano? Pode não ter sido generalizada mas isso não faz das frentes um fracasso. Eu pelo menos nunca adopto uma visão localizada dos eventos, é preciso sempre olhar para a região em geral. As frentes com actividade convectiva são mesmo assim, descontínuas e algo aleatórias. Desta vez tocou a este eixo pelo meio da região oeste e ainda outros locais. Uma semanas atrás foi o contrário, aqui por exemplo ficou a seco enquanto Lisboa era bem regada.



Não me refiro à satisfação em termos gerais. Obviamente que no geral o evento de ontem foi positivo.
Mas como apaixonado pela meteorologia que sou, digo que para mim foi uma desilusão, porque eu onde estou não presenciei nada de especial.
Só isso...


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Dez 2015 às 10:58)

O sol brilha por Palmela... 
Vento fraco a moderado.
*17.3ºC*
*65% HR*


----------



## manelmeteo (28 Dez 2015 às 11:06)

o quê já vai para a 3ª frente? Nem dei pela 1ª nem pela 2ª lol


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 11:21)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Não me refiro à satisfação em termos gerais. Obviamente que no geral o evento de ontem foi positivo.
> Mas como apaixonado pela meteorologia que sou, digo que para mim foi uma desilusão, porque eu onde estou não presenciei nada de especial.
> Só isso...



 se tivesses daí da Ajuda uma boa vista para oeste terias o espectáculo da trovoada que passou em Carcavelos. Eu compreendo a desilusão mas meteorologicamente falando a nossa desilusão local não tem significado, o melhor mesmo é olhar para todos os locais, dessa maneira muito raramente me desiludo. 

Continuam a aparecer bons acumulados horários pelo norte e centro. Santarém teve *10,2 mm* na última hora registada, por exemplo.








Estão já a tocar a costa as nuvens associadas à convecção pré-frontal, que parece ter perdido força:






Mas já a primeira frente me pareceu a enfraquecer e no último momento... foi o que se viu.


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 11:27)

isso e que não entendo elas parecem perder força e depois não sei porque voltam a ganhar


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 11:31)

Dinâmica das nuvens até uma hora atrás:


Ontem foi assim, um nascente de subtis cores suaves e um poente com corrente de Sul pré-frontal, mas sem cores:



Spoiler: Domingo, 27


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 11:33)

TekClub disse:


> isso e que não entendo elas parecem perder força e depois não sei porque voltam a ganhar



Pode ser resultado da convecção gerada pelo encontro com a costa, talvez.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 11:36)

Pelo radar não vem nada de interessante, mas ontem foi a mesma coisa e deu no que deu. 
A costa Oeste da Galiza está a explodir!!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 11:38)

Ou muito me engano, ou acontecerá uma espécie de "deja vu" da noite de ontem.
Era bom era se entrasse mais para o eixo Setubal-Lisboa. Mas não me parece!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 11:42)

*17,6ºC*, 87% e a pressão a subir, 1022,3 hPa.

A mínima, que nesta situação não tem significado pois vai ser seguramente batida após a passagem da frente e massa de ar pós-frontal ainda antes da meia-noite, foi de *16,0ºC*, atingida por duas vezes, às 2h e às e pouco antes das 8h.

A frente ainda não é estas primeiras nuvens mas sim uma linha ainda mal definida mais a oeste:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 11:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo radar não vem nada de interessante, mas ontem foi a mesma coisa e deu no que deu.
> A costa Oeste da Galiza está a explodir!!



Com efeito!






Mas o IPMA só vê isto:


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Dez 2015 às 11:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelo radar não vem nada de interessante, mas ontem foi a mesma coisa e deu no que deu.
> A costa Oeste da Galiza está a explodir!!



Completamente.
Acredito ou pelo menos tenho esperança que isto ainda vai dar alguma coisa em termos de descargas elétricas...


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Dez 2015 às 11:51)

StormRic disse:


> Com efeito!



Vejo que o mapa de DEA do MetoMoita está de novo em funcionamento , ontem estava em off
Espero não estar enganado, mas pelo que tenho visto, este sensor deteta mais descargas que o do IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 11:54)

Aqui por Cascais ( Baía) , o vento está a ficar mais intenso, de resto, tudo tranquilo.
Ceu cinzento e temperatura amena.
Sim, não vale a pena muito falar na minima, a não ser mínima durante a madrugada, pois lá para às 15/16 h o vento roda para O/NO, que provocará um tombo(constante) na temperatura até ao final do dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 11:55)

Se for como previsto a hora com maior CAPE vai ser às 12h. A probabilidade da ocorrência de trovoada vai começar a diminuir...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:00)

Maiores acumulados até às 11h, de todo o território, desde ontem às 21h:

30,5 mm - Lamas de Mouro
*27,9 mm - Rio Maior*
24,3 mm - Penhas Douradas
*21,6 mm - Setúbal
21,4 mm - Alcobaça
20,1 mm - Dois Portos*
19,5 mm - Montalegre
18,9 mm - Arouca
*18,1 mm - Leiria (aeródromo)
18,0 mm - Tomar*


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

No outro extremo estão realmente as estações de Lisboa e arredores (entre muitas outras do interior e do sul):

5,0 mm - Geofísico
3,8 mm - Praia da Rainha
2,3 mm - Tapada da Ajuda
1,3 mm - Gago Coutinho


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 12:04)

enquanto não há acção fui dar uma volta ao vale no centro da Fajarda ver a ribeira que lá passa e está assim:












foi aqui: 






comparado com o verão claro que tem mais água, mas pouco mais, comparado com outros invernos nada a ver, bem mais vazia... ainda se vê a areia por baixo


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:08)

david 6 disse:


> comparado com o verão claro que tem mais água, mas pouco mais, comparado com outros invernos nada a ver, bem mais vazia... ainda se vê a areia por baixo



 boa! É pouco mas até gostamos de ver, ao que a seca nos habituou...

Coruche leva *12,5 mm* acumulados neste evento e *50,2 mm* do mês de Dezembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 12:10)

Por aqui, depois de umas "abertas", começou agora a cair uns aguaceiros.
Esta chuva, já foi uma boa rega, mas apenas só ainda as valas das estradas correm, tudo o resto está seco como em pleno Verão.
Os ribeiros seguem completamente secos, e encobertos pela vegetação.
mínima de 14ºC
actual: 16.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:12)

Aqui em Carcavelos, esboça-se uma aberta a Oeste e lá muito ao longe vêem-se as bigornas das células da frente.


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 12:13)

Boa tarde, de facto dei agora uma espreitadela ás imagens de satélite do Ipma e está a perder alguma actividade ao aproximar-se da costa, o melhor mesmo é esperar e ver se há mais algum desenvolvimento.
Aqui pela Estefânia onde trabalho o Céu está cada vez mais carregado e nota-se uma intensificação da velocidade média do vento.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 12:19)

Aqui a Linha vai ser muito fininha e deve passar até as 16h... é possível ter alguma trovoada

Tempo bem ameno 17,5ºC
Precipitação 7,0mm
A rajada máxima não passou ainda os 56km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

Começa a pingar, aquela mancha de precipitação no radar passa agora por Cascais.
A norte do concelho aparenta estar chover um pouco mais.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

Para oeste vê-se isto:






Nota-se alguma precipitação a velar a vista do horizonte além de Cascais.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:27)

Ou há uma reactivação aqui perto, como ontem, ou está acabada a frente e a chuva significativa, que quanto à trovoada ainda me parece mais acabada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:29)

Caem alguns pingos agora, entram nuvens baixas e há uma camada de altostratus por cima, é dessa camada que vêm os pingos.


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 12:30)

StormRic disse:


> Ou há uma reactivação aqui perto, como ontem, ou está acabada a frente e a chuva significativa, que quanto à trovoada ainda me parece mais acabada.



Parece estar a reorganizar-se, aquela linha deve ser a frente:


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 12:35)

qwerl disse:


> Parece estar a reorganizar-se



Sim, mas mais para norte, não parece descer até aqui. E não há aquela dinâmica de ontem, o vento caíu. No entanto pode ser bom sinal para uma convecção robusta como aconteceu no dia 13, em que a frente se tornou vagarosa e acabou "espremida" pelo anticiclone em recuperação: produziu grandes e violentos acumulados (Setúbal e Colares, p.ex.).


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 12:37)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, mas mais para norte, não parece descer até aqui. E não há aquela dinâmica de ontem, o vento caíu. No entanto pode ser bom sinal para uma convecção robusta como aconteceu no dia 13, em que a frente se tornou vagarosa e acabou "espremida" pelo anticiclone em recuperação: produziu grandes e violentos acumulados.


Não te esqueças que o radar de Coruche e o radar de Loulé não funcionam


----------



## qwerl (28 Dez 2015 às 12:39)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, mas mais para norte, não parece descer até aqui. E não há aquela dinâmica de ontem, o vento caíu. No entanto pode ser bom sinal para uma convecção robusta como aconteceu no dia 13, em que a frente se tornou vagarosa e acabou "espremida" pelo anticiclone em recuperação: produziu grandes e violentos acumulados.



Esta linha é o prolongamento da linha que atingiu a Galiza, e está a expandir-se para sul, apesar do radar de Coruche não dar essa noção, mas penso que a linha vai atravessar todo o país, por isso penso que é muito cedo ainda para dizer que o evento está acabado, sendo que os modelos até indicam esta frente como o ponto alto do evento.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 12:40)

mas os modelos também a esta hora está a bater certo, mais precipitação no norte e cá ainda nada e com o passar das horas e com a aproximação da frente à terra os modelos vão dando intensificação da frente e da precipitação para a nossa zona, eu por enquanto ainda vou esperar  eu penso só quando ela estiver a chegar à costa na nossa zona é que poderemos ver mais ou menos o que nos espera


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 12:48)

já esta e a deitar  ao largo do Porto


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 12:49)

*16ºC* por Cascais.
Não se passa nada...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 12:54)

17,3 ºC e vento fraco.

Fiasco... take 3....


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 12:58)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> 17,3 ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Fiasco... take 3....


Fiasco porquê? A frente nem sequer chegou, pelo amor de Deus...


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:05)

mammatus por cima de mim  (PS: as fotos são de telemovel, a olho nu nota se melhor)

pessoal vamos interpretar isto como um bom sinal


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 13:10)

Boas!

Depois de uma noite com alguma chuva, temos tido uma manhã de céu muito nublado e vento moderado. Estão 18ºC

Parece que vem lá mais qualquer coisita!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 13:20)

É visível alguma convecção a Oeste de Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 13:27)

Agora no Jardim Ducla Soares, Lisboa


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 13:32)

agora  ao largo de leiria...


----------



## Tornado_de_Lisboa (28 Dez 2015 às 13:38)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> 17,3 ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Fiasco... take 3....



Tanto pessimismo da tua parte já me começa a meter nojo...
Só porque o evento não te agradou a ti... *só a ti*, já não presta?
Deixa de ser egocêntrico sff.

___________________________________________________________________________
Aqui na Portela o céu permanece nublado e com vento forte. Vem lá qualquer coisa!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

vento está a aumentar de intensidade
17.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

Tornado_de_Lisboa disse:


> Tanto pessimismo da tua parte já me começa a meter nojo...
> Só porque o evento não te agradou a ti... *só a ti*, já não presta?
> Deixa de ser egocêntrico sff.
> 
> ...


 
Não há necessidade para tanta agressividade. Vamos tentar acalmar um pouco por favor.


----------



## jpalhais (28 Dez 2015 às 13:48)

Tornado_de_Lisboa disse:


> Tanto pessimismo da tua parte já me começa a meter nojo...
> Só porque o evento não te agradou a ti... *só a ti*, já não presta?
> Deixa de ser egocêntrico sff.
> 
> ...




Para mim isto também é um fiasco


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não te esqueças que o radar de Coruche e o radar de Loulé não funcionam



Claro, mas a própria imagem de satélite mostrava que as células não se desenvolviam até à latitude de Lisboa.



Tiagolco disse:


> É visível alguma convecção a Oeste de Lisboa



São essas, e as que poderão ou não desenvolver-se mais a sul que virão afectar o litoral centro.

Peniche já está a receber uma.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:52)

que ventania agora  o vento pirou do nada, está bastante escuro o céu, mas o radar não mostra nada (mas também tem falhas o radar)


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 13:53)

Vento mais forte por aqui rajadas a chegarem aos 60km/h

Tempo quente 17,9ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 13:54)

Tornado_de_Lisboa disse:


> Tanto pessimismo da tua parte já me começa a meter nojo...
> Só porque o evento não te agradou a ti... *só a ti*, já não presta?
> Deixa de ser egocêntrico sff.
> 
> ...



Não sei porque é que és assim tão agressivo para mim. Que eu saiba, não te fiz mal nenhum.
Mas pronto. Como não pretendo descer ao mesmo nível que tu vou ficar-me por aqui. 
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Está a ficar mais escuro. O vento continua com rajadas fortes. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva, apesar de não estar otimista!
17,5 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:57)

começou a chover depois daquela ventania repentina  

PS: radar a falhar...


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (28 Dez 2015 às 13:57)

Por aqui agora chove bem!! 

Durante a noite vieram umas chuvadas valentes, estranho é na estação aqui próxima só ter registado 6mm durante a noite, mas ela caiu com muita intensidade ao ponto de me acordar (o que não é nada fácil mesmo)! Mas como a estação ainda está a uns 2Km de mim pode não ter passado lá a chuva que aqui caiu!!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 13:59)

Vão nascer células mais a sul, no seguimento das que já estão sobre a costa da região oeste a norte de Sintra:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 14:00)

Agora mesmo no Parque Eduardo VII


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Dez 2015 às 14:00)

Para já em Palmela, apenas céu bem carregado, o vento intensificou-se, não chove.


*17.6ªC
66% HR*


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

3 frente a entrar por aqui já se nota o vento a aumentar...


----------



## bmelo (28 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora mesmo no Parque Eduardo VII



Gaivotas em terra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 14:04)

Por aqui o vento já sopra com mais força, e nota-se algum arrefecimento.
Começou agora a cair uns aguaceiros, e o céu está a escurecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 14:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora mesmo no Parque Eduardo VII



Boa foto, já estás a dar muito bom uso ao brinquedo novo!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 14:14)

estamos mesmo às escuras, uma barra bem escuro de SW para NE aqui, nota se bem onde chove, e o radar nada..., vai chovendo fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 14:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa foto, já estás a dar muito bom uso ao brinquedo novo!


Obrigado!  Há que aproveitar!!


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 14:16)

já chove céu a ficar escuro


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 14:16)

Vento a aumentar em Carcavelos. Mar mais picado. Horizonte fechado a oeste e tecto de nuvens a baixar.

17,8ºC, 89%, 1020,5 hPa

Tudo com pequenas variações.

A julgar pelo que acontece mais a norte, quando as células entram em terra aumentam a actividade.


----------



## fhff (28 Dez 2015 às 14:17)

Por Colares, a manhã foi praticamente sem chuva, mas de céu muito nublado. Vento a aumentar na última hora. O acumulado de ontem e hoje vai em 17 mm.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 14:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora mesmo no Parque Eduardo VII



 Linda!

Vem lá molha!


----------



## Rachie (28 Dez 2015 às 14:27)

Estou de férias na zona da Lousã a visitar as aldeias de xisto. Choveu bastante tocado a vento a noite toda. Muitos detritos na estrada incluindo um ramo no meio da estrada entre candal e Lousã. 

Agora acalmou mas o céu está bastante escuro.


----------



## Aspvl (28 Dez 2015 às 14:28)

Por São Pedro o céu está mesmo muito escuro! Já caíram alguns pingos...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 14:43)

Céu nublado e rajadas fortes. Mas não passa disto.
Alguém sabe se vem ou não alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

Já chove! O vento está a aumentar. Ficou escuro mas já clareou. A sudoeste há formações interessantes de nuvens na imagem de satélite.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 14:48)

De repente uma rajada bem forte (provavelmente acima dos 70 Km/h) acaba de levantar um pequeno telheiro em pvc aqui em frente!


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Céu nublado e rajadas fortes. Mas não passa disto.
> Alguém sabe se vem ou não alguma coisa de jeito?



 é segredo... manter a atenção.


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

Céu escuro e tal mas não passa disto. Exceção para o vento que continua forte.


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 14:51)

por aqui a vista é esta, foi isto que deu uma chuvita:


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

Rajadas de vento muito fortes no Pinhal Novo.  Ambiente muito escuro. Vem aí festa


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 14:57)

que brutal mancha amarela no norte ate mete medo, e já cai


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 14:57)

Começou a pingar!
É pena os radares nos estarem a deixar às cegas


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 14:59)

Caiu há instantes uma chuvada em Odivelas.

Continua a chover, mas mais fraco.
Vento forte de sul.


----------



## Edward (28 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Boa tarde,

Dia marcado por muitas rajadas de vento e neste momento chove intensamente


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:00)

Células a sudoeste de Cascais.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

Vento com rajadas fortíssimas!


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 15:06)

por aqui vai chovendo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:08)

Em Alfeizerão vai chuvendo bastante e com vento forte


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:11)

Mar bastante forte. Gaivotas acampadas às centenas.
Vento forte de SSW. Céu com cumulus e bastante luz, muito escuro para o lado da Caparica e a SW.

Células a sudoeste continuam a crescer.

As células no norte até bloqueiam o feixe do radar de Arouca:


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 15:13)

Dilúvio em Lisboa!


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

Chuva forte em Coimbra


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:15)

Grande chuvada por Cascais, puxada a vento.


----------



## Rachie (28 Dez 2015 às 15:16)

Candal (Lousã) esta manhã :-)


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Dez 2015 às 15:17)

Chuva e vento forte no centro de Lisboa!


----------



## Aspvl (28 Dez 2015 às 15:19)

Pela Marinha Grande chove muito forte! Notam-se mesmo cortinas de chuva!


----------



## casr26 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:19)

A chover cães e gatos agora no Oeste na zona de Cadaval... chuva batida de vento forte...


----------



## Firefigther (28 Dez 2015 às 15:20)

Pelo Montijo vento e pouca chuva ainda.


----------



## casr26 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

Quem olhasse para a imagem de radar do IPMA ficava com a noção que mal estava a pingalhar nesta zona Oeste...e já estão a aparecer os belos lençóis de água na estrada, muita atenção a todos os que estão a conduzir...


----------



## Candy (28 Dez 2015 às 15:24)

Por cá, agora, parece q acalmou um pouco o vento. Mas não me cheira q aguente mt tempo sem intensificar.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 15:25)

Bem!! Apanhei cá uma molha a sair do ElCorte Inglês!! E o radar nada!!!!


----------



## rbsmr (28 Dez 2015 às 15:26)

Chove copiosamente desde há 30 minutos. 3 mm /h.  Rajada de 71 km/h


----------



## Edward (28 Dez 2015 às 15:29)

Agora não chove, mas tivemos pelo menos um quarto de hora de chuva muito intensa com rajadas à mistura. Vejo muitos lencóis de água nas estradas.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:29)

Já chegou aqui a chuva, nem deu tempo de fechar a janela... 

Chove muito densamente.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 15:29)

Penso que isto já é a frente a passar por Lisboa. O evento está a acabar (se já não acabou...) 
Veremos se o pós frontal ainda traz algo


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem!! Apanhei cá uma molha a sair do ElCorte Inglês!! E o radar nada!!!!


Pelo o que estou a ver nem vale a pena olhar para ele hoje...


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2015 às 15:32)

Boas.
Chove com intensidade em Leiria.
17.5 mm na ultima meia hora.
total de hoje 32.6 mm


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

Grande chuvada agora em Odivelas! (Arroja)


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:33)

Por aqui está a cair aguaceiros moderados varridos por vento moderado.
As árvores vão dançando ao sabor do vento.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:37)

Está a chegar a Cascais a célula.


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

Parece vir alguma coisa precisamente a Oeste em direcção a Lisboa/Almada.


----------



## amarusp (28 Dez 2015 às 15:38)

Continua a chover com intensidade em Coimbra


----------



## TekClub (28 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

Chove torrencialmente...


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2015 às 15:49)

A célula vai mais para Lisboa. Muito escuro agora a sudoeste.


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

Lá grande é ela espero que não cause os já habituais problemas em Lisboa..


----------



## AJJ (28 Dez 2015 às 15:51)

No colombo da para ver bem a chuva a cair em força.


----------



## WHORTAS (28 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

Agora já náo chove mas este evento de meia hora registou:

Vento - A maior rajada do dia com 35 km/h ás 15:25h

Precipitação - 17.5 mm em 31 min.

Temperatura
15:00h  16.9ºC
15:20h  16.1ºC
15:31h  14.4ºC

Pressão Atm.
14:40h   1018.2 hpa
15:15h  1018.8 hpa
15:31h  1020.5 hpa

1.7 hpa em 15 min


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

Ai está a rotação do vento a ditar o arrefecimento, estão agora 14ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

Chuva torrencial já dura á mais de 20 minutos, "tocada" a vento moderado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Tive de ir a pouco a Batalha, e juro que nunca tinha visto chover tanto. Junto a rotunda da Batalha que dá acesso a IC9 a chuva era tanta que o vento fazia ondas na água da estrada... parece exagero mas é verdade!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 15:55)

Chuva torrencial há 15 minutos, foi um aguaceiro forte bem rápido porque se fosse duradouro as coisas viam-se negras...

Máxima: *16,9ºC *(cerca do meio-dia)
Mínima: *14,9ºC* (agora mesmo)


----------



## StormyAlentejo (28 Dez 2015 às 15:57)

Da janela do trabalho tenho vista para Oeste. As coisas estão negras para aqueles lados...


----------



## Garcia (28 Dez 2015 às 15:57)

Boas,
à pouco apanhei uma grande chuvada na A8, sentido Lisboa - Tores Vedras.. 
agora já na Lourinhã, vê-se já algumas abertas..


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

Por Coimbra já acalmou, depois de alguns minutos de chuva torrencial. Na estação do Pólo II o acumulado passou de 7,1mm para *19,3mm*.
De assinalar também a descida significativa da temperatura, aqui desceu dos *17ºC* para *13,9ºC*.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (28 Dez 2015 às 15:59)

Está a ficar escuro outra vez!


----------



## criz0r (28 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Está quase a entrar em terra, tanto Lisboa como parte da margem sul vão ter alguma actividade.


----------



## Firefigther (28 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

Aguaceiro forte por aqui.


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:06)

Só agora é que reparei que a estação da Amadora voltou  Mas agora continuo com os dados da estação do Cacém e da de Belas até ao fim do mês. 

Acumulado bem gordo: *25.9 mm 
*
Por acaso esta última frente foi a que menos acumulou, apesar da intensidade da chuva, maior parte deve ter voado


----------



## ota (28 Dez 2015 às 16:06)

Chove torrencialmente em Tomar


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:09)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover forte...


----------



## ota (28 Dez 2015 às 16:13)

Por aqui já acalmou, mas formaram-se grandes lençóis de água na estrada


----------



## Firefigther (28 Dez 2015 às 16:16)

Já não chove pelo Montijo, Céu bastante carregado. Vento Moderado.


----------



## jotasetubal (28 Dez 2015 às 16:18)

Chuva Intensa por Setúbal


----------



## DulceGaranhão (28 Dez 2015 às 16:20)

Em Almargem do Bispo,Sintra já está a acalmar teve muito vento e muita chuva mas já está a abrandar


----------



## Firefigther (28 Dez 2015 às 16:21)

Foi sol de pouca dura , voltam os aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:21)

Chove torrencialmente outra vez...


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:23)

o céu está com um ar tempestuoso


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:26)

passado 2min chove torrencial!!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2015 às 16:28)

Trovoada e relâmpagos no Pinhal Novo! Chuvada! Espectáculo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:29)

Céu para sul agora...

Temperatura continua a descer a pique, já nos 13,6°C! Finalmente chega o frio!


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:33)

estava assim antes de começar a chover


----------



## david 6 (28 Dez 2015 às 16:46)

ouvi um trovão! mas está longe


----------



## Portugal Storms (28 Dez 2015 às 16:48)

Trovoada por Palmela, vários registos mas apenas ouvi 2...


----------



## Teles (28 Dez 2015 às 17:12)

Boas por aqui um dia de por vezes chuva muito forte , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 21.2 mm , temperatura actual de 13,7ºC.
Umas fotos de hoje junto a Santarém:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 17:21)

E acabou mais um evento 
Não houve trovoada mas a de ontem já bastou


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (28 Dez 2015 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> É a GoPro Hero4 Session...é a pior para fotos ou vídeos noturnos...


Ah esta bem, obrigado!  Mesmo assim não está nada mau 
Sabe qual a melhor para filmar/fotografar relâmpagos? E se há alguma que dê para fazer filmagem contínua toda a noite, se pretender?


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2015 às 17:38)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Ah esta bem, obrigado!  Mesmo assim não está nada mau
> Sabe qual a melhor para filmar/fotografar relâmpagos? E se há alguma que dê para fazer filmagem contínua toda a noite, se pretender?


Off-topic: Penso que a gopro hero 4 black é a melhor. Todas as gopro's a partir da hero 3 até à mais recente têm uma opção que é o looping, que permite fazer filmagens contínuas.

---------------------------------------
Sigo com 16,8 e o céu já está a limpar bem.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 17:59)

Boas

Máxima de 18,1ºC
Agora estou com 13,2ºC vai sendo feita a mínima até as 00h

Rajada máxima 61km/h (14:36)
Rain rate máximo 140,4mm/h (16:16)
Precipitação desde as 00h 16,2mm e 21,8mm nas ultimas 24h

Durante a frente fria ainda ouvi 2 ou 3 trovoes distantes mas apenas isso...


----------



## celsomartins84 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:20)

Algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã na Foz do Arelho por volta das 12h, estavam 17 graus e algum vento!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 19:54)

Boas

Por aqui o evento rendeu *19 mm* ( *10 mm *(ontem) + *9 mm* (hoje) ), podia ter sido mais, mas pronto é o que temos.
O  que realmente rendeu foi a trovoada de ontem, uma maravilha de festival eléctrico,que culminou com um estoiro de *-101 kAmp* a 800 metros de casa.
_____________

*13,9ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

O único relâmpago que consegui captar nesta última noite. Só fui para o telhado já a trovoada estava bem longe (depois de parar de chover), e quando reparei que o céu estava limpo aqui em cima e que se viam relâmpagos e raios na bigorna. Estava brutal


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Dez 2015 às 21:00)

Por aqui a noite segue calma e fresca, com 11.2ºC actuais.
Já não chove desde o final da tarde.
Já se nota a presença de algum nevoeiro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 21:37)

A chuva de novo a aproximar-se...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Dez 2015 às 21:55)

Em São João do Estoril ontem à noite: B-R-U-T-A-L


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Dez 2015 às 22:00)

Já chove bem outra vez...


----------



## vortex (28 Dez 2015 às 22:08)

Boas!Por aqui estão 11,2º,com Hr de 92% e vento inferior a 10Kmh.Quanto à precipitação, registei 11,4mm(total do evento).


----------



## bmelo (28 Dez 2015 às 22:14)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em São João do Estoril ontem à noite: B-R-U-T-A-L


----------



## jamestorm (28 Dez 2015 às 22:33)

Por Alenquer choveu muito bem esta noite e ainda durante o dia, mas a tarde acabou calma e quase sem chuva. Ontem ainda tivemos direito a uns relampagas e trovoes mas coisa pouca.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2015 às 23:17)

Como tinha dito ontem, fiz alguns videos da trovoada, aqui estão eles:






Foto perdida em mais de uma centena tiradas, desculpem a qualidade, fica a intenção.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 23:27)

Boas!

Dia de aguaceiros aqui pelo Sul Ribatejo, não houve trovoada por aqui (pelo menos que ouvisse), os acumulados não são nada de extraordinário cerca de 6-8mm nas estações do WU aqui perto da minha localização mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2015 às 23:31)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas esta manhã na Foz do Arelho por volta das 12h, estavam 17 graus e algum vento!



Boas fotos!


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2015 às 23:50)

Temperatura atual e mínima do dia 12,1ºC

Vento nulo


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Dez 2015 às 23:51)

Por aqui o tempo, no Sábado a tarde fui dar um giro entre Fontanelas e Ribeira de Ilhas - Ericeira para fotografar, tempo ameno embora já de noite a esfriar um pouco para as habituais "nocturnas", vento na casa dos 31 - 34 km/h, julgo já não se justificar publicar algumas imagens até porque não havia nada de especial excepto um pouco o mar mais forte,
no Domingo, temperaturas nos 16º - 17º por casa, e a espera do mau tempo e vento, no entanto fui a serra de Montemuro para ver as vistas  e claro eventuais medições, já no final da tarde ainda registei 35 km/h e estava mais frio, tirei umas pic´s, mas também nada de relevo,
imagino o "festival" eléctrico visto daqui se tivesse ficado para a noite ,
já em casa o vento a aumentar de intensidade, mas nada de chuva quando vejo por aqui que trovejava  aqui ao lado, uns ténues clarões e nada mais que isso, assisti a alguns pela webcam da Costa da Caparica na qual ainda tentei "fotografar" , durante a noite chuva a toque de vento, que delícia ouvir isto, e hoje início de manhã também, segundo a minha irmã em Massamá a trovoada esteve assustadora  e eu com breves clarões, dão as nozes a quem não tem os dentes hahaha,
agora tudo calminho e fresco, num ligeiro sobe e desce, uns 10º C.


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2015 às 00:23)

*8.3ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2015 às 00:52)

Desculpem lá a qualidade. Sou um principiante nisto. 
Mais fotos da trovoada de anteontem


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 06:17)

Acumulados do evento (três frentes):






Mais estações aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/monitorizacao-clima-de-portugal-2015.8057/page-28#post-530747


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 07:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Em São João do Estoril ontem à noite: B-R-U-T-A-L



 impressionante! Segundo me parece, foi esta descarga, captada também aqui em Carcavelos pelas 22:10:



StormRic disse:


> E esta foi apanhada no limite da imagem e do ângulo de visão aqui da varanda. Uma das mais fortes que deve ter dado um belo espectáculo por toda a linha de Cascais:



Se puderes tenta confirmar a hora do vídeo.




Tiagolco disse:


> Mais fotos da trovoada de anteontem



 impressionante, ficaram dramáticas! Se conseguires vê qual foi o minuto da captura.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 07:24)

Vitor TT disse:


> fui a serra de Montemuro para ver as vistas



 e umas fotos...? Nunca fui lá acima. Que tal é o acesso?


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 07:31)

Temperatura a bater na mínima e a estabilizar em *10,4ºC*. Mantendo-se a corrente ainda de oeste não esperava que descesse mais. Continua muito húmido: *92%*.
Ontem a mínima foi atingida, claro, à meia-noite, 12,5ºC.

Céu quase limpo, apenas cirrus e estratos a sueste, longe sobre o Alentejo.

Vento à superfície (bandeiras) de nordeste fraco. A oeste nada no horizonte, mas a sueste parece haver bancos de nevoeiro sobre Sesimbra e o Cabo Espichel, vislumbra-se a Arrábida, no entanto.

Mar ainda forte e ruidoso, ondulação revolta na barra.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 07:35)

Das descargas da trovoada de ontem ao fim da tarde a leste de Setúbal (a tal célula que afinal já não teve possibilidade de subir mais para norte pois foi arrastada para Leste pela corrente pós-frontal), destaca-se esta, a mais potente:






Ainda esperei que a célula chegasse cá ou a Lisboa, mas alterou a rota e vi-a passar mesmo em frente. Daqui de Carcavelos nada se viu destes relâmpagos.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 08:00)

*10,1ºC*, depois de se manter ainda voltou a descer mais um pouco.

Vêem-se agora_ cumulus humilis_ no horizonte marítimo.


----------



## Geopower (29 Dez 2015 às 08:39)

bom dia! Céu limpo em Telheiras. Vento nulo. 12,1*C.


----------



## StormRic (29 Dez 2015 às 08:41)

Filme do dia de ontem:

Pré-frontal de sul-sudoeste

Passagem da frente e rotação do vento para oeste

Poente e anoitecer com cruzamento de ventos entre os níveis médio e alto


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2015 às 09:46)

Boas, 

Não espera uma minima abaixo dos *10ºC*, registei *8,5ºC.*
Ás 8:50, o carro marcava *7ºC* nas traseiras do mercado de Cascais.
A ribeira das vinhas não corre nada...que miséria.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 10:01)

O dia aqui acordou com nevoeiro, nao se além de 100 metros.
O sol está a querer acabar com o nevoeiro. 
mínima: 8.5ºC
actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2015 às 10:09)

Rajada impressionante ontem em Alvega, *96,1 km/h*!
A estação estava certamente no caminho de uma célula valente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 11:51)

O nevoeiro ainda persiste, embora já pouco denso.
A chuva torrencial de ontem á tarde, já deu para "lavar" os fundos dos ribeiros.

*Vento derruba postes elétricos em Abrantes *

As fortes chuvadas e o vento que se fizeram sentir esta segunda-feira, 28 de Dezembro, em Abrantes provocaram a queda de vários postes eléctricos e de telecomunicações na Estrada Nacional 118, entre as localidades de Alvega e Concavada.

Os Bombeiros de Abrantes e os piquetes da EDP e PT foram chamados ao local para a reposição das linhas e respectivos postes, não se tendo verificado consequências de maior.

http://www.omirante.pt/noticia.asp?idEdicao=54&id=87217&idSeccao=479&Action=noticia#.VoJ1TLaLRdh


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2015 às 13:51)

Mínima: *10,8°C*
Máxima já tocou nos *17°C*
Vento fraco a moderado
Pressão com subida rápida, já se aproximou dos 1033 hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2015 às 14:15)

StormRic disse:


> impressionante, ficaram dramáticas! Se conseguires vê qual foi o minuto da captura.


Obrigado!  A primeira foi às 22:18 e a segunda às 22:19. Não consigo especificar os segundos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 14:40)

Depois de uma manha cinzenta e com nevoeiro, a tarde segue com sol, e amena.
Ve-se no céu alguns cumulus bem grandes.
T.actual: 18.9ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

Boas

Mínima de 6,8ºC

Agora céu quase limpo e muito calor 18,0ºC continuamos com dias de Primavera mal aparece um dia de sol...


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2015 às 16:20)

minima: *5.7ºC*
máxima: *17.1ºC*
actual: *16.4ºC*, algumas nuvens e vento nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Dez 2015 às 17:31)

Noto o rápido crescimento do dia, pelo menos o pôr do sol parece que já é uns 10 minutos mais tarde, isto passado apenas 1 semana do solstício de Inverno.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Dez 2015 às 17:57)

Bonito pôr do sol para acabar bem o dia .


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Dez 2015 às 21:34)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Noto o rápido crescimento do dia, pelo menos o pôr do sol parece que já é uns 10 minutos mais tarde, isto passado apenas 1 semana do solstício de Inverno.


Conheço um provérbio popular acerca disso, que diz "*A 20 de Janeiro, uma hora por inteiro e quem bem contar,  hora e meia vai achar"*
Eu não gosto destes dia curtos, porque obriga-nos a ir para casa logo cedo, quase ao meio da tarde.
Sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (29 Dez 2015 às 22:09)

*9ºC*


----------



## Vitor TT (29 Dez 2015 às 23:40)

StormRic disse:


> e umas fotos...? Nunca fui lá acima. Que tal é o acesso?



Sai umas fotos ,

o acesso é acessível a qualquer viatura, talvez o mais difícil é dar com a entrada, só que o topo está vedado, onde se vê as eólicas,












nem quero imaginar que imagens teria tido da trovoada se aqui tivesse ficado.


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2015 às 23:54)

Boas!

Dia bem ameno, a fazer lembrar final de Abril, tarde passada em Lisboa com temperaturas a rondar os 17/18ºC com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 00:29)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos de ontem (29-12-2015): *8,5ºC* / *17,2ºC*

Agora: *14,6ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 06:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Rajada impressionante ontem em Alvega, *96,1 km/h*!
> A estação estava certamente no caminho de uma célula valente.





Pedro1993 disse:


> *Vento derruba postes elétricos em Abrantes *
> 
> As fortes chuvadas e o vento que se fizeram sentir esta segunda-feira, 28 de Dezembro, em Abrantes provocaram a queda de vários postes eléctricos e de telecomunicações na Estrada Nacional 118, entre as localidades de Alvega e Concavada.



Aí está a evidência!




Tiagolco disse:


> Bonito pôr do sol para acabar bem o dia



Belas cores! Gosto do ambiente urbano.



Vitor TT disse:


> nem quero imaginar que imagens teria tido da trovoada se aqui tivesse ficado.



Obrigado! Esta paisagem ainda é linda, então aquela manta de campos e parcelas sobre os montes não são um espectáculo?!  belas fotos! A serra de Sintra lá tão longe!!

Se tem eólicas isso é bom pois podemos ficar debaixo do seu cone de protecção. Falta claro é abrigo para a chuva. Mesmo assim, vista e filmada do interior de um veículo devia ser algo dramático! Dicas, dicas...


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 07:53)

Ontem a máxima subiu aos *18,2ºC*!! Não admira que o Ártico hoje vá ter 5ºC!

Nesta altura, *113 hPa* de gradiente barométrico entre a depressão da Islândia e o anticiclone sobre os países do Báltico! Um recorde!


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 08:07)

O céu ontem estava repleto de nuvens altas, em especial derivadas dos rastos de avião. É interessante observar que já vinham formados e expandidos desde oeste, poucos se formaram mesmo aqui por cima:


Cores espectaculares produzidas nos cirrus e cirrostratus ao poente:

Como já estamos em fluxo pré-frontal, à espera da frente fria, a temperatura durante a noite simplesmente não desceu! Mínima de *15,4ºC* pouco depois da meia-noite e agora estão *16,2ºC *

Vento moderado de SSW.

Céu coberto a 7/8 com cumulus e estratocumulus.

*82% *de HR, já esteve em 92% antes das 5h.. Pressão indecisa na descida, *1027,7 hPa* depois de à meia-noite estar em 1030,7 hPa e ter descido àquele valor logo às 4h da madrugada.


----------



## Geopower (30 Dez 2015 às 08:44)

bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de sul. Bastante humidade no ar. 15,7*C.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 09:38)

Céu encoberto, estratocumulus principalmente.

O vento enfraqueceu. A pressão subiu ligeiramente para 1028,3 hPa. Temperatura em 16,7ºC subindo lentamente. HR em 89% oscilante. Desconfio que a frente foge...

Apesar de ainda estar muito longe e só ser esperada aqui lá para a noite:


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 10:01)

Um aspecto do céu de ontem:


----------



## DulceGaranhão (30 Dez 2015 às 10:07)

Vitor TT disse:


> Sai umas fotos ,
> 
> o acesso é acessível a qualquer viatura, talvez o mais difícil é dar com a entrada, só que o topo está vedado, onde se vê as eólicas,
> 
> ...


Vejo a minha casa nessas fotos,acreditem que foram grandes trovoadas lol


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 10:42)

Olha!... Está chuviscar, e denso! 

Claro que nada aparece no radar, limpinho. O feixe passa mais alto, isto é mesmo baixo. Ainda molhou tudo.
Céu agora com nimbostratus, cinzento liso e horizonte marítimo oculto, são muito baixos.

16,8ºC, 89%

Mantém-se o vento de SSW, agora um pouco mais moderado (esteve por vezes fraco).

Gaivotas a dançar por todo o lado.


----------



## bmelo (30 Dez 2015 às 10:46)

começa a pingar na Póvoa de Santa Iria...


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Dez 2015 às 11:01)

Começa a chover fraco/moderado em Carnide.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 11:02)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> Vejo a minha casa nessas fotos,acreditem que foram grandes trovoadas lol



Bem vinda ao forum,

Pelo que percebi reportas de Almargem do Bispo, Sintra, é bom aparecerem novos membros de outras partes do concelho de Sintra.
Essa zona deve ter temperaturas mínimas frias, como sucede na Granja do Marquês, junto à base áerea.

Cumprimentos


----------



## DulceGaranhão (30 Dez 2015 às 11:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem vinda ao forum,
> 
> Pelo que percebi reportas de Almargem do Bispo, Sintra, é bom aparecerem novos membros de outras partes do concelho de Sintra.
> Essa zona deve ter temperaturas mínimas frias, como sucede na Granja do Marquês, junto à base áerea.
> ...


Sim está sempre mais frio do que em Sintra por exemplo,aqui estamos no "alto" e quando bate vento é mesmo a sério frio sempre 3 graus a menos que em Lisboa por exemplo,há muita gente que não se adapta a este clima,temos também muito nevoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 11:34)

Por aqui o  dia acordou cinzento, e á cerca de uns 20 minutos começou a cair uns leves borrifos.
mínima:9.8ºC
actual: 14ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 11:53)

Por aqui tb já pinga fraco...


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

Boas

Mínima de 11,5ºC

Esta manha já pingou deu para molhar a estrada mas nada acumulou. Antes da noite pouco vai chover por aqui e a frente passa em principio depois da hora do jantar.

Tempo ameno agora 17,2ºC com vento fraco por vezes moderado a rajada máxima não passou ainda dos 39km/h


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 12:29)

minima *8.5ºC*
actual de *17.3ºC*, céu muito nublado, já caiu uns chuviscos fracos por pouco tempo mal molhou o chão secou logo


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 14:26)

*18,2ºC*, 87%

E agora sim, a pressão a descer: *1025,3 hPa*.

Céu encoberto, algumas janelas mais luminosas. O vento não tem aumentado.







Mantém-se o incrível gradiente barométrico de 113 hPa.

A frente aqui perto tem um vale a definir-se um pouco melhor.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 14:47)

Nimbostratus a carregarem muito o horizonte sudoeste. Vai precipitar mais um pouco. Alguma aberta do lado de terra.

Temperatura a baixar, 18,0ºC, a máxima ficou em 18,2ºC. Pressão a baixar também, 1024,9 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 14:50)

*18.7ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Dez 2015 às 14:53)

Aqui não chove, mas o céu está carregado e as rajadas de vento são fortes.


----------



## TekClub (30 Dez 2015 às 14:54)

aqui já chove com vento a mistura...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 14:55)

O céu está a escurecer bastante... antes até estava algum sol... O vento também aumentou.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 14:57)

Precipitação à vista, a WSW, ao largo de Cascais. Tecto de nuvens muito baixo.

17,9ºC 88%


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2015 às 15:01)

Começa a chover por aqui.

A mínima de hoje foi de *10,5ºC* e a de ontem *6,8ºC*, uma vez mais, igual à do @miguel.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:03)

Que grande ventania agora! Já chove...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:04)

Chuva fraca por aqui.
Mínima: *14,6ºC*
Máxima: *17,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:07)

StormRic disse:


> Precipitação à vista, a WSW, ao largo de Cascais. Tecto de nuvens muito baixo.
> 
> 17,9ºC 88%



Sim, já chuvisca bem por aqui , Cascais.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:14)

isto sem radar estamos mesmo às cegas.. temos de nos ir guiando mais ou menos pelo satélite

bem penso que a máxima já não deve passar do que já tive *18.7ºC*, agora estão *18.4ºC*, céu vai escurecendo por nuvens baixas


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:18)

Por aqui a tarde segue com céu encoberto, e com vento por vezes moderado.


----------



## qwerl (30 Dez 2015 às 15:22)

Parece que o radar de coruche voltou  Esperemos que seja para ficar.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 15:23)

Boas!
Por aqui estão 17,5°C e a mínima ficou nos 15,3°C...e viva ao Verão!! 
Choveu moderado durante alguns segundos há bocado.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 15:25)

qwerl disse:


> Parece que o radar de coruche voltou  Esperemos que seja para ficar.


Agora é o de Loulé que não funciona


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2015 às 15:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora é o de Loulé que não funciona


É sempre assim


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:36)

mas com o radar de Coruche a funcionar estamos safos 

céu escureceu muito desde o meu ultimo post, muitas nuvens baixas escuras a entrar do lado W, vem ai os chuviscos


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Dez 2015 às 15:39)

Pelo centro de Lisboa já chove. O céu tá com cor de pombo, digno de um dia de inverno. Vamos ver se é de pouca dura ou não...


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 15:53)

já chuvisca bem


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2015 às 16:07)

Aqui teve a pouco a chover, acumulados 0,4mm

Máxima de 17,7ºC

Agora estão 16,9ºC, 94%Hr, 1024,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 16:44)

Já chove bem, está muito escuro e o vento também aumenta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:07)

Aqui já á perto de 1 hora que começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos, varridos pelo vento.


----------



## Mike26 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:08)

Chuva fraca por aqui, *2 mm* acumulados no dia de hoje. Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC.*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 17:50)

Vento forte!

17,2ºC
Humidade 92%
Pressão desceu: 1024,6 hPa

A frente passou em Peniche.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 17:55)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.
O vento já nao se faz sentir com tanta intensidade.
máxima:18.6ºC
actual:15.6ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 18:03)

Chove torrencialmente com muito vento agora...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 18:07)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove torrencialmente com muito vento agora...


É a frente a passar aqui neste momento...


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 18:57)

17,0ºC
93%
1024,3 hPa

Quase a passar aqui a frente:


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:00)

chove mais um bocado agora, mais que abocado nos chuviscos


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:03)

Boas noites,

Não esperava uma máxima deste calibre...*18,6ºC*, nunca mais saimos disto, incrivel, vá lá que amanhã a maxima desce um bocado.

*1 mm
16,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2015 às 19:03)

Chuva rápida, o vento já rodou para oeste.

Parece-me estar a repetir-se o bloqueio da precipitação na área de Lisboa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É a frente a passar aqui neste momento...


Aqui a chuva forte continua mas menos vento...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 19:11)

Chuva torrencial e vento moderado.


----------



## Geopower (30 Dez 2015 às 19:14)

chuvisco alternando com chuva fraca desde as 16.30h. vento fraco de Oeste, 16.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2015 às 19:27)

Boa noite, dia marcado pela nebulosidade e por períodos de chuva fraca, neste momento autêntico temporal de inverno com vento e chuva forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 19:35)

Foi uma das frentes mais fracas que já passou por aqui. Só rendeu chuva fraca mas pelo menos está tudo molhado 
T.atual: 16,9°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:00)

Acalmou por pouco tempo, mas volta a chover forte...


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:10)

começou a chover moderado  é a "frente"

edit: puxado a vento agora , chove bem agora


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:15)

chuva forte puxado a vento , não esperava tanto


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 20:27)

Chove com alguma intensidade mas nada de mais. A temperatura vai nos 16,5°C e a pressão nos 1024 hPa e já vai subindo.


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:33)

já parou de chover, choveu mais do que pensava há uns minutos atrás, 15.6ºC 95% humidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:45)

Temperatura obviamente que desceu com a passagem da frente fria, mesmo assim ainda estão uns abafados 14,4ºC
Acumulado: *4,8mm
*
Possivelmente esta foi a última chuva do mês


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2015 às 20:48)

*9,4mm* em Caneças.

Não foi mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:51)

Chove torrencialmente agora! A chuva mais forte do dia... As caleiras de casa transbordam!


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Dez 2015 às 20:55)

Por aqui já parou de chover, superou e bem as minhas expectativas para o dia de hoje.
Sigo com 15.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (30 Dez 2015 às 21:11)

entretanto não para de chuviscar depois da frente ter passado


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Dez 2015 às 21:17)

Está chovendo imenso na Ericeira. No caminho para cá caiu uma grande carga na autoestrada. Verdadeiro inverno.


----------



## vortex (30 Dez 2015 às 21:22)

Olá!Por cá sigo com 15º, 5,7mm de precipitação, 94%de Hr e vento fraco a variar de W / NW .


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 22:22)

Continua a chover bem... é água por todo o lado, mas o radar não mostra nada. Estou confuso!


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2015 às 22:23)

Boa noite 

Em Coimbra começou a chover por volta das 16h30 e ainda continua a chuviscar, com um período de chuva forte entre as 17h40 e as 18h.

Pólo II da UC: *15,2mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *14,7mm*


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2015 às 22:47)

Por aqui após o episódio de chuva e vento forte ao início da noite a situação tem-se mantido calma com um ou outro aguaceiro moderado disperso. Noto também já algum desconforto térmico.


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Dez 2015 às 23:39)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado! Esta paisagem ainda é linda, então aquela manta de campos e parcelas sobre os montes não são um espectáculo?!  belas fotos! A serra de Sintra lá tão longe!!
> 
> Se tem eólicas isso é bom pois podemos ficar debaixo do seu cone de protecção. Falta claro é abrigo para a chuva. Mesmo assim, vista e filmada do interior de um veículo devia ser algo dramático! Dicas, dicas...



, são sim senhora, e eu que gosto de paisagem
não se tem acesso ás eólicas, pois o perímetro a sua volta está vedado, vê-se pelo bing.maps por ex., o muro o que é pena, pois estar-mos mesmo no topo apesar de não ser muito mais elevado, mas tinha-se uma visão a 360º e claro sentir mais o vento viesse de qualquer direcção e limita a possibilidade de fotografar melhor, mas quero ver se vou lá outra vez com mais claridade é que quando estive lá apareceu uma "companhia" estava eu a preparar-me para as "nocturnas", já quase de noite saio uma pessoa do carro e foi para um caminho por traz do morro não sei a fazer o quê, é a desvantagem de andar sozinho nestas coisas pois não sei a intenção de quem aparece e resolvi arrancar, fui fazer umas nocturnas a Montemor antes de ir para casa que até nunca tinha feito,
dicas, não sei assim muito, mas quando lá for quero ver se levo a maquineta para ir filmar o percurso,

-----------------//----------------

e hoje uma tarde de chuva miudinha que começou quando ia para Benfica +- pelas 14:45h e assim fui durante a tarde até +- pelas 21:00h temperatura novamente amena, onde a mínima se cifrou nos 11,6º C,
actualmente estão 12,9º C.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 04:30)

*14,2ºC* , teima em não descer, a substituição de massa de ar foi pouco vincada aqui na zona. Temperatura notável para o pós-frontal de uma frente fria no fim do ano, se parecer anormal... é!
Resultado da manutenção da corrente de oeste, não houve uma intrusão de ar polar mas sim ar polar muito modificado pelo longo trajecto atlântico.






Filme do dia de ontem:

Amanhecer e manhã em fluxo de SSW, nuvens baixas estratocumulus. Numa curta aberta observa-se nuvens médias de WSW.

Tarde a manter a mesma circulação pré-frontal mas com aparecimento de nimbostratus baixos e chuviscos. Numa pequena aberta ainda se viu o sol velado pelas nuvens altas e médias.

O acumulado desta frente em Carcavelos foi *1,0 mm* !

Os acumulados da região litoral centro são escassos, especialmente na região oeste e foz do Tejo.
0,9 mm para uma frente com tão grande actividade eólica e pré-frontal é ridículo.
Acumulados mais razoáveis só nos distritos de Leiria e Coimbra.






89%
Pressão estável em 1026,6 hPa

Vento em calma, bandeiras caídas. Céu encoberto por cirrostratus, estratos para o lado da barra. Vê-se a Lua através.

Edição às 7:30h: *14,1ºC, 90%*.


----------



## Geopower (31 Dez 2015 às 08:47)

bom dia! Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. 14,2*C.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 09:01)

*13,5ºC
91%
1027,7 hPa*
O Dezembro e o Ano Climatológicos terminaram.

A frente acabou por estagnar e começar a ondular permanecendo no Alentejo, mas praticamente não tem precipitado.






Muita nebulosidade continua a vir de oeste, até à chegada do próximo sistema frontal, já no primeiro dia de 2016:


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2015 às 11:32)

Boas

Mínima de 12,5ºC 

Agora 15,7ºC, 87%Hr e vento nulo 

E assim será a próxima noite/madrugada pouco fria no Litoral ao contrario do que falam os burros dos jornalistas na tv...


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 11:59)

Por aqui a última manhã do ano segue nublada, e com 15.4ºC
mínima:11.2ºC
Por estes lados já não me posso queixar muito com a falta de chuva, alguns poços já estão a repor os seus níveis de água.
Agora no que toca a frio, é quem nem vale a pena comentar.


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 12:55)

Assim que começaram as abertas de sol, com muita neblina e nevoeiro ao largo no mar e na barra, a temperatura subiu rapidamente: *16,8ºC* e 79%.

Nuvens em todos os níveis em movimento lento de oeste ou WNW. Coroa solar por vezes.

Ondulação alta que ao longe rebenta a mais de um quilómetro da costa. 4 m de altura talvez.

Sol quente. Inverno?


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2015 às 13:00)

Mínima: *11,2ºC*
Máxima: *16,2ºC*

As estações que acompanho acumularam *0,5 mm *ao meio-dia. Possivelmente chuvisco. Acho que o resto do dia deve continuar assim, com aguaceiros fracos inesperados. 

IPMA prevê para amanhã chuva forte e vento forte para Lisboa? É verdade que o GFS aumentou a chuva para Lisboa, mas não chega aos extremos do litoral Norte, e o vento também com rajadas a 50 km/h é forte? Só se o ECMWF tem outra saída...


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2015 às 13:06)

minima de *11.1ºC*
sigo com *16.1ºC* 99% humidade

desejo a todos uma boa passagem de ano e uma boa continuação de 2016 
que seja um ano meteorológicamente interessante


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2015 às 13:45)

A mancha azul a ir para Lisboa é chuva ou erro do radar? Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2015 às 14:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A mancha azul a ir para Lisboa é chuva ou erro do radar? Obrigado.


Deve ser virga, é chuva que evapora antes de chegar ao solo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2015 às 14:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Deve ser virga, é chuva que evapora antes de chegar ao solo.


Muito obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2015 às 14:37)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Sul do Ribatejo temos céu muito nublado com abertas e temperaturas amenas na casa dos 16ºC.

Até para o ano pessoal! Boas entradas!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2015 às 14:42)

Boas! Sigo com 16,3°C e a mínima ficou nos 14,3°C. Quem diria que iria acabar o ano com uma mínima tão alta...
Boas entradas a todos! Que seja um ano meteorologicamente interessante para compensar este ano de pasmaceira.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 15:19)

A tarde por aqui segue amena, sigo com 15ºC
máxima:17.7ºC
Hoje dei uma pequena volta, aqui pelos terrenos, e eles já estão a começar a ficar ensopados, ao passar pela terra, já se ouve o barulho da água debaixo das galochas.
Mas não esquecer que depende também da capacidade de retenção dos solo, e o tipo de solo.


----------



## JCS (31 Dez 2015 às 15:40)

Olá a todos! A minha estreia... Máxima de 15,1ºC e mínima de 12,1ºC. Temperatura actual de 14,3ºC, de acordo com a estação do IST.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Dez 2015 às 15:52)

Tempo negro para Norte


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2015 às 15:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Tempo negro para Norte


É ilusão! Como apareceu o sol, as nuvens parecem ficar mais escuras


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2015 às 16:14)

máxima 16.3ºC
actual 15.3ºC 87% humidade céu encoberto

amanhã mais chuvinha  começar o ano com chuva pode ser que seja bom sinal , já que o ultimo foi uma desgraça


----------



## david 6 (31 Dez 2015 às 17:36)

e assim foi o ultimo dia de 2015


----------



## StormRic (31 Dez 2015 às 18:06)

Máxima de hoje: 17,7ºC

15,4ºC actual

Poente com muitos tipos de nuvens diferentes. Não ficou tão colorido como esperava.

As ondas estão impressionantes, parecem montanhas no horizonte.


----------



## Microburst (31 Dez 2015 às 18:57)

Alguns sites apontam para a possibilidade da ocorrência de trovoada na região da Grande Lisboa, sensivelmente do meio da madrugada até ao final da manhã. Será mesmo? 

Ah, e votos de um excelente ano de 2016 para todos sem excepção.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Dez 2015 às 19:02)

Último pôr do sol de 2015 
Fotos tiradas em Carcavelos. As ondas estavam monstruosas!!


----------



## james (31 Dez 2015 às 19:52)

Microburst disse:


> Alguns sites apontam para a possibilidade da ocorrência de trovoada na região da Grande Lisboa, sensivelmente do meio da madrugada até ao final da manhã. Será mesmo?
> 
> Ah, e votos de um excelente ano de 2016 para todos sem excepção.




A previsão oficial do IPMA  fala nessa possibilidade também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2015 às 21:26)

Por aqui a última noite de 2015, segue com 11.8ºC
Nem parece temperatura para uma noite de fim de ano, para quem vai festejar na rua, assim nao é preciso levarem muitos agasalhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2015 às 22:18)

Benfica segue nos 12 graus. 
Feliz 2016

Cumprimentos


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2015 às 22:21)

Máxima de 17,7ºC e assim acaba o Dezembro mais quente de sempre... Em chuva com 127mm foi de longe o melhor mês do Ano aqui e veio equilibrar um pouco o fraco ano em precipitação...

Agora estão 10,6ºC com tendência a ir subindo ao longo da madrugada...

Bom 2016 para todos!!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:19)

*2015*, últimos vídeos do último pré-frontal:




Último poente do ano:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 09:22)

Chove bem pela Caparica, acumulados até *4mm*.












As estações da Ajuda e da Amadora abanam ao vento... acumulados gigantescos


----------



## DulceGaranhão (1 Jan 2016 às 11:39)

Muito vento em Almargem do Bispo....


----------



## Candy (1 Jan 2016 às 12:53)

Chove torrencialmente! Pareço um pinto ensopado só para conseguir chegar ao carro. A chuva parece vir acompanhada de algumas pedrinhas de granizo, pelo som no carro, mas não se vê granizo. 
Muita chuva e puxada a vento! Bem vindo 2016 

Feliz Ano Novo!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2016 às 13:31)

Candy disse:


> Chove torrencialmente! Pareço um pinto ensopado só para conseguir chegar ao carro. A chuva parece vir acompanhada de algumas pedrinhas de granizo, pelo som no carro, mas não se vê granizo.
> Muita chuva e puxada a vento! Bem vindo 2016
> 
> Feliz Ano Novo!



 Feliz ano novo! Então foi o banho de S.Silvestre! 
A frente vai chegar aí em menos de uma hora, se tanto.
Não te esqueças de mudar de tópico.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2016 às 16:46)

JCS disse:


> Olá a todos! A minha estreia... Máxima de 15,1ºC e mínima de 12,1ºC. Temperatura actual de 14,3ºC, de acordo com a estação do IST.



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!


----------



## JCS (1 Jan 2016 às 21:38)

MSantos disse:


> Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT!


Obrigado.


----------

